# My Current Grows Continues



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 3, 2010)

I am making a new journal so it dosent get hijacked *so please no comments





<---White Widow family picture Mother and 2 Daughters





<---White Widow, Greenhouse seeds





<---White Widow, Greenhouse seeds





<---Jilly Bean TGA SubCool





<---Jilly Bean TGA SubCool*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 3, 2010)

all WW 5th week of 12/12


----------



## mrpandaram (Dec 3, 2010)

hi, u have some green finger there.. very healthy grow mate. i am a newbie to this.. total first grow. never seen a weed plant befor.

currandly i grow white widow reg.... Soil / cfl 2x150. 24/0 from 19 nov. they r bushy and 6,7 insh tall.


planing to put them for flowering in 15 dec. (when do i know about the sex?) 


give me some tips pls.. 

thanks


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 4, 2010)

*




Cheese 12.4.10 start of 12/12




stalk of 6 week White Widow




stalk of WW clone #2




WW clone #1 the strong on CO-CO wet is the problem*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 4, 2010)

Coco wet was the problem it congealed on the air stones and was all white and slimy and the roots didnt like that much.
2 days and it went down.
2ml/gal recom.
throw thatshit away.
NO MORE


----------



## Karmapuff (Dec 6, 2010)

Im sad!!! I hate when good plants get put down =[
Also great set up and mix of strains!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 6, 2010)

moved the Jilly Bean to sex at 2.5 weeks of veg.

added 2nd 400 and added better air pump very happy. The Hydro Source on ebay.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 9, 2010)

BRRRR


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheese at 6 days of 12/12




Jilly Bean at 11 days of veg




same as above 11 days of veg




Jilly bean at 3 days of 12/12


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 9, 2010)

6 weeks of 12/12


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 10, 2010)

*ok please comment*


----------



## fatality (Dec 10, 2010)

where bouts in michigan ?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 11, 2010)

Between Ponshewaing and Brutus


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 11, 2010)

the whitest roots I have seen in a long time and with a light 12/12 feeding as well.

I want SubCool to see this and comment as the OG grower.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 11, 2010)

took 5 clones this afternoon so hopefully by next the middle of December I will have my perpetual grow really going with 6 in flower and 5 in veg.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 15, 2010)

well the Jilly bean in 12/12 has died.
ph was at 5.6 this morning and PPM was 480-510.

I supercropped her 2 days ago and she didnt look like she enjoyed that by not perking up the next day, she was limp and yesterday I took the ph and ppm and they are right where they should be.
White roots that had good strength when I gave them a tug.

IDK

I took 3 more clones last night and will take 5-6 more tonight from one of the plants in veg and then throw them into 12/12 tonight when the lights come on.

I only loos a week as thats how long the first Jilly Bean was in veg.

I also have 2 freebies from the Tude from last month, the Kannaba seeds, Smile and White Domina...they are doing awesome.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 16, 2010)

moved the two jilly beans in veg into the 12/12 last night. they smell like red grapefruit, spicy and tangy.








This is a new person into the "Hotel 12.12"
she belongs to one of my patients and I am trying to nurse her back to health. you can see the new green tops coming out.

thats my Cheese in the background and the Jilly up front.


----------



## ataxia (Dec 17, 2010)

NICE! don't know much about hydro but those buds look like they were dipped in some alien shit. This is a good thing


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Dec 17, 2010)

Great view out the back!! Subbed + rep


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 17, 2010)

I lost this hand to a straight


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 21, 2010)

Cheese at 17 days of 12.12





Jilly Bean at 7 days of 12.12





SMile from Kannabia Seeds 1st day of 12.12





The family portrait for Christmas


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 21, 2010)

dude! so full and ......bushy. very pretty. +reps


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow, those cheese are slow flowering huh?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 21, 2010)

i am expecting her to pick up speed as her ppm goes up, I am at 500ppm with her feeding and she shows good signs of flowering with her last jump from 350-500, so I am jumping from 500-700 and hoping to finish her out around 800-850 in the end.

She is starting to smell the house up pretty good. Once we get the holidays gone, we get 4 months of no visitors at the house and thats my time to hit it and quit for the summer.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 25, 2010)

Jilly bean and all her problems. this is the third and last one but the only one to make it this far into flowering and not die. Last time buying TGA SubCool






Wihte Domina or Smile from Kannabia Seeds






The Cheese from GreenHouse Seeds, stinky fucker at 22 days of 12.12


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 27, 2010)

*




Jilly Bean





White Domina





Cheese





Cheese





Smile*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 31, 2010)

*Happy 2011
This is what I have rolling over into the New Year






Kannabia Seeds Smile, Feminized at 11 days of 12.12






Jilly Bean TGA SubCool Regular17 days of 12.12






Cheese From Green House Seeds Feminized at 28 days of 12.12






Kannabis Seeds WHite Domina Fmeinized at 6 days of 12.12.*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 1, 2011)

*here they are in color well, not so much yellow





Jilly Bean, I burnt her yesterday when changing the water, she got too close to the light and a N def. but we are taking care of that right now.




White Domina




Smile




Cheese




Cheese*


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 1, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Between Ponshewaing and Brutus


I live in Michigan, and have never heard of either of these places.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL, more small towns in the north, google them and you will find out about our own "Fort" and "Ponshe (pon-she) Pete" and other great tidbits of information. Conway and Oden are neighbors as well. Go toward Mason Grade and turn right at Terpening Curve and when you get to Devils Elbow in the Tunnel of Trees, you have gone too far. All those are 20 minutes from my house which is in the backyard of the Fish Hatchery.

I love living in the sticks.


----------



## kmeris (Jan 1, 2011)

C'mon ur awesome in this thing!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 3, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> LOL, more small towns in the north, google them and you will find out about our own "Fort" and "Ponshe (pon-she) Pete" and other great tidbits of information. Conway and Oden are neighbors as well. Go toward Mason Grade and turn right at Terpening Curve and when you get to Devils Elbow in the Tunnel of Trees, you have gone too far. All those are 20 minutes from my house which is in the backyard of the Fish Hatchery.
> 
> I love living in the sticks.


I think even Google would come back with "WTF?"


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 3, 2011)

ponshewaing, its there gooogle it

http://michigan.hometownlocator.com/mi/emmet/ponshewaing.cfm


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 3, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> ponshewaing, its there gooogle it
> 
> http://michigan.hometownlocator.com/mi/emmet/ponshewaing.cfm


Just messing with ya.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 3, 2011)

....................


----------



## snape (Jan 6, 2011)

yah great set up bro. those strains look really good!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 6, 2011)

I grabbed a bag of Handband for New Years Eve and day and have found alot of seeds in the bag. It was exactly as expected as far as what I have heard about Headband, really a high that sits in your head and you still want to get up and do something but with a secret, that youre flying really high.
I checked this morning on the seeds I had started to germinate and 4 out of12 have popped so they are in their small cups of soil to get them started then into the big bucket of dirt.

I am also expecting some clones heading my way this weekend sometime.

The Cheese in 12.12 is the most symmetrical plant I have seen in a long time, every cola looks just like the other 3. very happy!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 8, 2011)

the first 3 are of my Cheese from Greenhouse at 5-6 weeks of 12.12, she is taking her time but stinks nice and fruity but thats starting to change. I am at 5.7 on Ocean Forest @ 750ppm and she takes the heavy feeding and keeps going. Hearty and very tough.
Lok how symmetrical she is!! every bud on one stalk is exactly the same on the other side. Look at the 2 fan leaves in the middle to me they are opening her hands to a higher power!!
















This is the Jilly Bean with a N def still being taken care of. almost 4 weeks of 12.12 after a slow start. she is in a DWC 5.9ph @650 ppm.
I lowered her P-K and jumped her N up a bit this feeding to get her back on track






SMile from Kannabia seeds, nothing special






WHite DOmina from Kannabia seeds, nothing special






roof top shots


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2011)

These are all headband straight from Oregon they were in a special bag sent from a friend with only one job, grow them out, even males (or save pollen) and make seeds and give away the good genetics, spreading the love with seeds and clones.
You guys/gals out west have your shit together. huh? 






















The soil is 40% Ocean Forest and 55% Happy Frog and the rest perlite for moisture and aeration.
Thats all in a huge drum and I added 

5tbsp of Mycrohizoe,<----Da Roooots love this stuff. 
5tbsp of algamin <--------sea kelp for the Nitrogen
2 tbsp of sun leaves soil sweetner <--------thats the Cal. and MG.
and 
more worm castings almost 1 quart (4 cups) <---we all know worm castings, yummmy.


----------



## Akay (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you like usin hydro better ur soil?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 11, 2011)

honestly I love both. I am using soil right now because I only have one strain of these plants now, but when I get more than 5 of a strain I will pull the hydro back out and use it.
Hydro has given me faster growth and a higher yield, last hydro gave me an average of 1.7oz per plant (OG Kush) and soil is giving me 1.3 (Strawberry Kush).
So they each have their ups and downs and I wont knock either.

But hydro is very very touchy, I have killed 3 plants in hydro by not watching what I was doing and soil is very forgiving.


----------



## Ben Herb (Jan 12, 2011)

Those are some beautiful plants. Are you pruning the tops to make them shorter and fuller at the bottom and sides? Or is this a credit to the hydroponic system? I'm involved in a first time closet grow using soil and a 125 watt cfl. My Mazar-i-Sharif is about 16" tall. If I can get my plants looking half as good as yours, I would be ecstatic .


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey, great grow so far. Can you show off your DWC a little? I want to try one and yours look great so far!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 12, 2011)

Ben Herb said:


> Those are some beautiful plants. Are you pruning the tops to make them shorter and fuller at the bottom and sides? Or is this a credit to the hydroponic system? I'm involved in a first time closet grow using soil and a 125 watt cfl. My Mazar-i-Sharif is about 16" tall. If I can get my plants looking half as good as yours, I would be ecstatic .


I top the plants twice in veg and when they start to grow back I throw them in veg. I also trim the bottom 1/3rd of the plant for more air circulation and take out some of the useless smaller branches.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 12, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hey, great grow so far. Can you show off your DWC a little? I want to try one and yours look great so far!!!


NOthing special, 1 5 gallon bucket with a hole thru the top for the air hose and for the plant to sit.
If you are talking about the recirculating sprayer thing I had made I have pics somewhere, Ill have to find them.
Both really easy!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 12, 2011)

440 pump, 10' of 1.2" cpvc piping, a few spray nozzles from Lowes and 1/4" grommets for the tubing between buckets.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 13, 2011)

White DOmina a little mroe than 2 weeks into 12.12




SMile at 3 weeks 12.12




Jilly Bean 4 weeks tomorrow




Cheese at 5 weeks




Cheese at 5 weeks




Cheese at 5 weeks


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 13, 2011)

Cool, and the water just flows from bucket to bucket through those pipes near the bottom? So do you run 24 hours or are you using a timer? And when it comes to food, do you just drain it every week and refill with new nutes or just keep it at a certain PPM?

Thanks!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 13, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Cool, and the water just flows from bucket to bucket through those pipes near the bottom? So do you run 24 hours or are you using a timer? And when it comes to food, do you just drain it every week and refill with new nutes or just keep it at a certain PPM?
> 
> Thanks!


the nutes are all the same deu to they run from one to another thru the tubes in the bottom and the pump is running 24/0 so a constant spray is always on the roots, but the key is how much water is in the res. IO keep it low so the roots have plenty of O2 and arent swimming in nutrients all the time, even though they are being sprayed all the time. Make sense?
as far as filling its like any DWC just having to change the res. every 2 weeks or so whenever the ppm gets out of wack. 

Example.
WHen I go into 12.12 they are in nutes around 650ppm.
IN 3 days thats down to 200 ppm just by the plants using all the nutes available and as long as the Ph stays in the 5.5-6.0 range its all good and I just add more nutes at 650 ppm.

around the 4th -7th week of 12.12 the plants dont eat as much nutes as before, just enough to keep growing and flowering and they get fresh nutes around 750-850 ppm to keep them happy.

8th week- the end I flush with Ph water and very low dosages of nutes 100-200 ppm
the very last days, maybe 3-4 before the final cut they get some flushing nutrients to get them clean and quick.
I have some clones on order and when they get here I am bring that system out of hibernation.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 14, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the nutes are all the same deu to they run from one to another thru the tubes in the bottom and the pump is running 24/0 so a constant spray is always on the roots, but the key is how much water is in the res. IO keep it low so the roots have plenty of O2 and arent swimming in nutrients all the time, even though they are being sprayed all the time. Make sense?
> as far as filling its like any DWC just having to change the res. every 2 weeks or so whenever the ppm gets out of wack.
> 
> Example.
> ...


Thanks. I like the setup and the idea, I think I'm going to try this with a single bucket next run. One last question, I've seen people mix a super concentrated version of their food, then just add this to the reservoir until PPM's reach what you are shooting for, as opposed to trying to get the number right say in a 5 gallon and then pouring it into the reservoir. I think the first way is best and would be much easier to do so that I could have like a gallon of concentrate and just add it as needed, but I wanted to get the opinion of someone actually doing this.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 14, 2011)

I mix mine up in a 5 gallon bucket, probably 3 gallons at a time, and pour it into whatever I am using to a container. That way I can be sure what the #'s are like before they are put directly into the system, if an accidental rush of too much nutrients gets into your plants with hydro you got problems.
I'd rather mix them outside the actual container and add as needed.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 14, 2011)

Good point. Cool, thanks for that info, I realy want to try this out and see how I like it compared to soil. Mad rep whenever I can!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 19, 2011)

*Light Green is the White Domina and the dark green is the Cheese




Droopy (in the dark) Smile




Jilly Bean finally growing again




Cheese with Baking soda in water to kill that fungus-amung-us




Cheese




HeadBand from Oregon




6 Headband in 35 gallon container




HeadBand in the front and White DOmina in the back.*


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 19, 2011)

I like your style Jesus. I'm sub'd up.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 20, 2011)

Ty Auzzie nice to have you aboard


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad to be aboard. What's up next on the chopping block?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheese is the next one, its at 61/2 weeks and is getting stinker every day. 3 more weeks and its down and drying.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 22, 2011)

_*awesome !!*_


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 22, 2011)

*HeadBand, 2 weeks of veg on Monday, looking for 3-4 weeks of veg so at 9 weeks of 12.12 it is 4/12 and almost ready for 4/20/11




Cheese with the calyx's on top




Jilly Bean at 5 weeks of 12.12




Jilly Bean at 5 weeks of 12.12




Cheese




Cheese*


----------



## WvMade (Jan 23, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I love living in the sticks.


Im with ya on that... If they can't find ya... good =D

Great lookin plants man i guess they grow Dank in the N 45 parallel Michigan =D


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 23, 2011)

dank dankity dank


----------



## Short Bus (Jan 23, 2011)

What up jesus! I was wondering what happened to your last journal. Things look sweeeet over at your place, man, I'm subbed. Baking soda for fungus, huh? How's that sit with your pH?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 24, 2011)

it worked fine and not much of a change in Ph. I had rust spots and found balking soda and water will kill the fungus. My other journals were getting very cumbersome, new journal for a new strain with 5 going at once thats alot of copy and pasting. f' that soi I made one journal that will never be finished.


----------



## Short Bus (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice, that's the way to go for those of us that always have a little garden project going. I'm gonna give the baking soda thing a try, I have a couple DWC buckets I'm running as a learning experience and they've had some funk build up once or twice. How much do you use?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 24, 2011)

1 tablespoon per quart of water or whatever a squirt bottle is, shake up real good and spray a few times per day and always spray clean at night to keep the leaves clean.


----------



## Short Bus (Jan 24, 2011)

Sweet, thanks homes. I've been getting a little rusty spotting lately, and I always prefer a home remedy. Chemicals cost too much, and then they burn your plants. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice jesus. I realy like your camera work, can really see the crystals. Pretty cool!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheese from a small branch and first smoke reports.

I originally wanted a picture of my kitty under the lights but she moved but the shot pretty much shows how simple my grow room really is and how cheap it can be done.




*Thats my Jilly Bean in the background.




*


----------



## Short Bus (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya know, when most folks say "grow tent" they mean something very different. You went literal. Good shit, I love the home-made equipment. And that nugget looks DANK!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 28, 2011)

Short Bus said:


> And that nugget looks DANK!


FEAST YOUR EYES!!!*



























































White Domina From Kannabia Seeds at 5 weeks, ya I know!!






Jilly Bean at 6 weeks today, Happy Birthday!! Now go change your pants, you STINK!!





Cheese from Green House at 8 weeks this Monday...she tastes great!!!!*


----------



## Short Bus (Jan 28, 2011)

If I could rep you, I would. Again. DAMN!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 28, 2011)

ya, I am pretty fucking happy with the outcome considering this is my first leg of a perpetual garden, I have 7 HeadBand in veg now that need to go into flower to be in time for Hash Bash in Ann Arbor this year. GDP is taking their place in veg in 2 weeks and will be my last grow in house for 2011, the rest is outdoors in Mother Natures back yard.


----------



## Short Bus (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see the outdoor, man. I'm looking for a spot myself, the current neighborhood is NOT grow friendly. I'm legal, but getting your fence hopped is a legit concern. Moving sooner or later though, and privacy is gonna be a big selling point for me.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 28, 2011)

we have 100's of acres out back with woods and swamps so privacy isnt much of a concern


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 29, 2011)

Jilly Bean @ 6 weeks





Cheese, not the front guy but check out the side colas!!
100% cloudt trichs and just a few ambers just starting to show their heads. Ill give her till monday and then maybe cut her down.
No nutes for the last 2 weeks just pH'd water and molasses.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 29, 2011)

you get such a different perspective looking them on the internet than what I usually see everyday.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 29, 2011)

Damn the one on the left is FAT!


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 30, 2011)

steezy as fuk. in like 5-6 weeks of flowering how much water are they sucking down? do you find yourself constantly filling that res. bucket?


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 30, 2011)

*jillybean!!*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 30, 2011)

tomahawk2406 said:


> steezy as fuk. in like 5-6 weeks of flowering how much water are they sucking down? do you find yourself constantly filling that res. bucket?


 The jilly bean is in the DWC and I give her a gallon every week or so, she drank alot in the first 3 weeks of 12.12 and has since, but she is still eating. her ppm goes from 850, where I have it set it at, to 300 in 5 days or so, still a hungry girl


Here is Cheese harvested tonight. I read in HT while doing my business, that this cat likes to harvest at almost 95% clear and the rest cloudy, reasoning was that "*You dont buy fruit that has started to rot, why harvest past peak THC?"*
Made sense, so I harvested tonight to see how it compares to the other I have had with "Past peak" THC in the trichs.












she weighs 6.1 oz wet so I would love to see 1.5-1.8 dry and usable.

I have the Jily Bean coming down in 2 weeks on the 11th and the 22nd has the White Domina coming down, so its gonna be a fun month, black history month.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 30, 2011)

Yea i heard that also i was like what that goes against anything i've ever read tell me how it goes!

And that pic almost looks like u have it hanging outside and thats a sunset lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 30, 2011)

ya it kinda does, lol, but its just my top of the 12.12 room.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 30, 2011)

yea i could tell lol but other people might not =D


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 31, 2011)

Sure making me want to break out the DWC stuff and try it again! I wasn't very sucessful with them in the beginning and switched to soil. Can't wait to see your outdoor grow. Awesome pics by the way. Wish I could get em that good.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 2, 2011)

this is the first Cheese Joint form this harvest and its awesome and packed with resin as youc an see from pulling it thru the joint.






Mason jar full of Cheese starting to cure, this is the first out of three.





6 HeadBand from a bag I got a few months ago, unknown sex and already getting tall






White Domina in back and Jilly Bean in front.






Frankie my watch kitty....

"...turn your head and watch me eat your vegging plants back here!!", watch Kitty


----------



## Short Bus (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, I got one of those too. I let her "help" when I harvest. The funny thing is, I could swear she's got a preferance for indicas.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Short Bus (Feb 6, 2011)

See, that's how ya pack a bowl! Bravo, sir!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 6, 2011)

My headbands are starting to show sex and unlike I thought...I have NO males. FUCK, those were my summer grows. So on to plan 2 of my scheme to rule the world.












I bought htat corn cob pipe last night at work, lol, it hits nice and smooth without the filter inside the pipe.

Thanks for the words, Short. Always want to make sure I am packing correctly


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 6, 2011)

now this will be the first clones I have taken without clipping the leaves in 1/2.
Anyone keep their leaves whole and dont clip them?
I will mist as always to keep them green and alive.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 6, 2011)

light dropped and 8 clones became 3, fuckin A.

HTG Supply, I told you guys that hanging bracket was faulty and it finally came undone, BS, you owe me 4 clones.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 6, 2011)

The light didn't smash though?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 6, 2011)

surprisingly they didnt. thats the 2nd time they have fallen and havent busted on light thanks to the center part where the ballasts are is 2 inches lower and it hits my buckets and tips sideways. the ligths come loose and needd to tightened but thats not problem.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 6, 2011)

you can still see where the light bar hit the bucket.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice, good to see you didn't end up with a broken hunk of metal resembling a T5. 

Btw, how do you like your T5?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 6, 2011)

love it, for the money and what I save in $ without using a HPS, its a nice thing to have. now i can use both my HPS for flowering and not worry about timing with veg so I had them in time for flower.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 6, 2011)

Deeeelightful. They cost like $6 a month to run (according to my electric company's rate) and you simply can't beat that.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 7, 2011)

and my plants do a little catch up in flowering when exposed to the 2-400HPS.. I had OG Kush last year that grew 36+ inches in 10 weeks of 12.12, crazy


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 7, 2011)

FDD2Blks new piece.


----------



## Short Bus (Feb 7, 2011)

Backtracking a little bit, I leave as much leaf on my clones as I can since that's what they eat to make roots. If the leaf starts looking shitty I trim it or remove it, but only after there's a reason to. Man, that pipe is sick! Blue and orange always look tight together.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 7, 2011)

it has a nice backlay of patterns inside like a honeycomb i have a headache from looking at it while smoking, lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 8, 2011)

*





Headband 1 week of 12.12 and growing like a weed, lol, hence the lST





hash Bash with a Fdd2Blk piece





White Domina from Kannabia seeds, 6 week of 12.12 but had to come down dont want to be over the limit  I had some nice clones come in yesterday





Hanging to dry 7.3 oz wet





Hanging to dry maybe 2oz of usable?





Jilly Bean at 8 weeks of 12.12





Jilly Bena at 8 weeks and soooo fruity smelling.





12.12 room, headbands (6) and 1 Jilly Bean coming down in a few days.




*
Unruly bitches.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Do0iHUbQ8


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking good, Jesus. I was looking into the Hash Bash, wish I could make it, but I will have just gotten home from Montana, and can't really make another journey that soon.


----------



## Short Bus (Feb 10, 2011)

That's bad ass man, thanks for the tour!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

looking real good.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 10, 2011)

Yea man thats awsome! wish i could say "i better chop this or im over the limit"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Yea man thats awsome! wish i could say "i better chop this or im over the limit"


You and me both


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You and me both


Tack me up on that one.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 10, 2011)

here is my Jilly Bean who is being a bitch. Trich are ready for me, cloudy and a hint of amber coming to the top, calyxs are visible and pistils are dying back and turning red BUT she isnt hard to the touch but is getting there and by touch it would be 2 more weeks that she is firm enough to take down.

The trichs are my usual; measuring stick, but with this strain I am thinking it might be worth it to hang on for a week or two longer.
I fed her a lite 500ppm last night before bed so we'll see how that worked in a few hours.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 10, 2011)

How long has she been going so far? Definitely could use some more time to fully-develop.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 10, 2011)

She's prety damn close tho!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 10, 2011)

Auzzie07 said:


> How long has she been going so far? Definitely could use some more time to fully-develop.



9 weeks monday


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Feb 10, 2011)

_things are looking nice man, hows the jillybean smoke?_


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2011)

had my grow guru come over last night and he looked and said to take it down that the trich's were the true indicator.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 11, 2011)

What strain is that?

Also, do you have any post dry/cure pics so I can see what it dries out to?


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Feb 11, 2011)

_A beautiful bouquet of buds!_


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2011)

this





Became 
this


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 11, 2011)

Great lookin' ladies!


----------



## WvMade (Feb 11, 2011)

Yum that looks like some tasty smoke!!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 13, 2011)

This is the medicine for me for LIFE....













Jily Bean by TGA SubCool.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 14, 2011)

I see you have the Extreme Q Vaporizer. What do you think of it? Have you tried a Volcano? How does it compare? How is the release valve on the bag compared to the volcano? 

Sorry for all the questions, I am considering buying one...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 14, 2011)

I use the whip 99% of the time, i use the bags when my wife is around and it works good. I havent tried a volcano by the way this is an Arizer Extreme and it was $175 with my Michigan medical discount from the supplier. I love vaporizers in general mainly for the fact that I can cook with all the left over "duff" so Im getting mroe bang for my gram.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 16, 2011)

my first trip into breeding.

These are the best of 12 and they are HeadBand. I have another one thats still in veg and giving up clones most elegantly.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIfxR5C1Cvk


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey bro, that is one healthy looking male. You saving the pollen?


----------



## tricka (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey J of C, hate to jack your thread but what Gallon per hour airpump is that or gallon per min? either way


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 19, 2011)

lbezphil2005 said:


> Hey bro, that is one healthy looking male. You saving the pollen?


nope just one and done.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 19, 2011)

tricka said:


> Hey J of C, hate to jack your thread but what Gallon per hour airpump is that or gallon per min? either way


http://cgi.ebay.com/COMMERCIAL-AIR-PUMP-6-OUTLET-HYDROPONIC-AQUARIUM-POND-/170603307439?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b8bfe1af

HYDROFARM Commercial Air Pump with 6 outlets, 45 lt per minute

* Perfect to run several Waterfarms or multiple air stones at once
* Electrical magnetic air compressor in a high quality aluminum alloy case, wear and
* tear resistant material for cylinder and piston
* High pressure and high output. Comes with multi-outlet divider that can be individually opened or shut
* 20w
* 45 lpm
* Pressure >0.02 Mpa


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 20, 2011)

male headband having sexy time with the females.


----------



## Short Bus (Feb 21, 2011)

Ooh shit, plant porn! Yeah!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 24, 2011)

my pregnant girls are in back VERY LST, and the one in front is the mother of my clones and the two in dirt in veg


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 24, 2011)

so now i am thinking about the next strain after these HeadBands are gone. i loved Jilyl Bean and am almost certain that Jill will be one that I play with for years. but i might get a good grape clone or a purple and grow that out for 2 generations.
I started pulling plants ddown in december and have been stoned everyday since and made some scratch, it was a nice quarter and some had their tax refunds back. all together with what i sold and what i gave away as medicine, i am at $138 per oz, my cost, lights, nutes, equipt, etc..etc...
NOW if everyone paid what I ask for $$, my cost owuld have dropped down to $102 per oz. but the smiles are worth the effort and I enjoy doing it.

i am starting to go with only one space between sentences. i was that in a paper the other day that more people are putting only one space between sentences. just tpo save space. which gets intot he whole Office Space scenario of saving space on the servers and here comes Y2K, lol


----------



## thegersman (Feb 25, 2011)

jesus,
Magnificent journal...you are a Grow *meister!!!!!*

*Peace Bro*


----------



## tricka (Feb 25, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/COMMERCIAL-AIR-PUMP-6-OUTLET-HYDROPONIC-AQUARIUM-POND-/170603307439?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b8bfe1af
> 
> HYDROFARM Commercial Air Pump with 6 outlets, 45 lt per minute
> 
> ...


good stuff, i just got a 55 lpm with a 5 way chamber also, should work a treat!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

thegersman said:


> jesus,
> Magnificent journal...you are a Grow *meister!!!!!*
> 
> *Peace Bro*


well thanks 
+rep


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

tricka said:


> good stuff, i just got a 55 lpm with a 5 way chamber also, should work a treat!


I have mine hanging by bungee cords so it dosent rattle on the floor,. but its the best air pump I have bought in a long time.


----------



## tricka (Feb 25, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I have mine hanging by bungee cords so it dosent rattle on the floor,. but its the best air pump I have bought in a long time.


yeah hanging them is the way to go i hear


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

ya htey are kinda loud but it pumps the air really good when I have 4 of the 6 going, havent had all 6 at once yet.


----------



## tricka (Feb 26, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> ya htey are kinda loud but it pumps the air really good when I have 4 of the 6 going, havent had all 6 at once yet.


mmmmmmm......noisy huh? i might have to build so me sorta sound proof home for it  i love projects!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 26, 2011)

tricka said:


> mmmmmmm......noisy huh?


they are heavy, mine is aorund 2 pounds and they rattle a tad.


----------



## tricka (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah bungy is the way then, mine should be arriving next week, its so overkill but at least i have the supply if the demand for it grows


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 26, 2011)

Always be prepared-BoyScouts


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 27, 2011)

All these are headbands and are in their homes for the next 3-4 weeks







I am not really worried about the color right now because the roots are all white and growing so these leaves will be the first to go when the new growth starts to show.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 27, 2011)

came home tonight to find 2 clones drier than a popcorn fart like they sat in the sun too long, but the other clones are fine so it wasnt light issues and the roots are still white so it wasnt root troubles.
and walk into the flower room and find BALLS


----------



## Short Bus (Mar 1, 2011)

WEAK! Nothing worse than plants playing the crying game, man, sorry to hear it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 2, 2011)

*well here are my seeded ladies.
the first one is of the headband at 1400ppm, alot i know but look at it, it wants more







tried for a different shot of seeds but htis is what came out






tall skinny and reaching for the sky, they all are full of developing seeds.




*

the persoin that I originally got the bag from on New Years has been busted again for lying about genetics. so I am not 100% sure these are headbands, but they are skinny and grow like wildfire.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 3, 2011)

I love to come in the morning (who dosent) and see new growth on my babies


These next 4 are my pregnant ladies, the one with the nice looking buds are all seeds 











The tall one in the back is gonna be really nice, she is a hermie so its a they instead of she i guess, but I am picking off the balls as they come out except on the tallest branch and when they get ready to have sexy time, they are going to get the plastic bag treatment for a week.


----------



## thegersman (Mar 3, 2011)

One Word:

OUTSTANDING !!!


----------



## Short Bus (Mar 3, 2011)

SO I'm sure someone's asked this already, but I'm dumb and lazy so... what do you feed with?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 3, 2011)

general hyro. red, orange, green.


----------



## ezmac (Mar 5, 2011)

Is that traverse bay? its nice up there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking good for real


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 6, 2011)

ezmac said:


> Is that traverse bay? its nice up there


Little Traverse Bay in Petoskey


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 9, 2011)

from this








to this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjMHk-rCK1s


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 10, 2011)

these headband clones are heading for 12.12 this afternoon when the lights pop on to make room for the TH Seeds package and TGA Deep Purple that should be here Monday!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 10, 2011)

home
'


----------



## WvMade (Mar 11, 2011)

You got some pretty good lookin plants there JOC =) those ones look a lil stretchy whats the plans?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 12, 2011)

i made them that way on purpose so when I go and get the seeds I dont have to fight the bud, if i was making weed for me and the patients then they are compact and look like cannabis should, but they are really stretchy for a purpose 
+rep


----------



## WvMade (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks man it was just weird because the others looked so good =) and it sounds like a good idea if like you said for some seeds

i would rep ya but it says i gotta spread some love elsewhere first =)


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 13, 2011)

i havent heard of anyone stretching them on purpose so i decided to see if it was a good idea or not. i have been picking off the balls as soon as i saw them as not to seed the whole plant but I can see that I have missed alot of them since they started to pop this morning.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 18, 2011)

The 2011 growing season has begun.
Dark Star
Burmese Kush
Deep Purple
SAGE
and my own strain are all germinated, 100% AGAIN!!
no blaming attitude, lol


----------



## WvMade (Mar 18, 2011)

omg im a kush fan and burmese is the only kush i've never seen hope she grows to be a huge bitch those all feminized?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 18, 2011)

the darkstar, Deppe Purple, are regular going now.
Bur,mese kush and SAGE are feminized


----------



## thegersman (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll be watching AS ALWAYS !!!

Peace my friend !!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 20, 2011)

the newest member of the "Conway Cartel", a party bowl!!
THis was a gift from my good buddy with the 100+pound rottie mixes that play with my dogs all the time.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 21, 2011)

*6-Deep Purple





S.A.G.E.






2-Dark Star have popped, Burmese Kush hasnt yet.*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 25, 2011)

i am farming out 3 deep purple the burmese kush and 2 konway kartel this weekend to get back into a good number.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 29, 2011)

after passing along some plants to stay legal @ 12  this is whats left


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 7, 2011)

Smoking some of the headband mother that came off early and holy mother of mary, this stuff is the most potent I have ever had. it has a more pointed sharpness to it than compared to my other all time favorite, Jilly Bean who has a more mellow fruity feeling all yellow and soft orange. I have messaged the "others" and have convened a meeting for tomorrow around2pm to share some of this. I have enough for tasters and no sale...not yet anyway. The mother is still 2 weeks away at best. I am too stoned playting poker to get the batteries for that camera over there and yet by now I could have gotten the damn things.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey jesus nice lookin op. plant r awesome. that headband looks exactly like my bomberry. it was like looking at my plant. im about 36 days into flower. whats that i guess i missed it or forgot by now lol. wana see the headband finish. im subbed.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 12, 2011)

latest this afternoon
this is the end of the winter growing season for me till fall. summers are too hot and too much aggervation trying to keep the temps down.

KK- our first strain made here in ??, headband x chocolope
DP-Deep Purple
and I forget what the ? is, could be any of the three but I forgot what I farmed out to the group. but as you can see that the cats love this one and leave the others alone

a the HB is at 7 weeks and still has another 4 weeks maybe more. but to finish it is going otuside during the day and getting some free light from God.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 13, 2011)

my bomberry is gonna be a long bloomer 2. my cats prefer blueberry.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 13, 2011)

hope ya dont mind if i post this pic , this is my bomberry


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 13, 2011)

that looks awesome, nice job!
I tried an experiment to make my own seeds and I wont do that again. its hard to pick out the good seeds form the immature ones and almost no smoke that dosent have a seed somewhere in there. just a royal pain in the ass


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 14, 2011)

wow they look like twins lol. looks like urs will 8 to 10 week flower huh? did u try collodial silver to make fem seeds? i hear its real easy. she looks great jesus. ill be ridin up to onaway here in a few weeks ilove the 45th paralel


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 14, 2011)

onaway, lol I am sorry.

Here is a sack I picked up of Lemon something, it smells like a skunk. I havent tried it on the vap and that should tell the whole story.

I made seeds hte last harvest and really am not ready for that kind of patience it takes to work them out of the bud.











It smells lemony but has a really diesel,...lemon diesel? a nice sativa or sativa dominant blend.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 14, 2011)

cant forget my FDD2BLK custom piece.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 15, 2011)

looks good. anxious to try some lemon somethin. i tried the diesel and really didnt feel the love. sour diesel. there is some lemon here at the disp.. but i wanted to try jack herer. i like it. he also has some pineapple express i wanna try.

my blueberry is starting to show clear crystals. hope it wont be long i dont know how much longer i can take it lol.


i guess u dont like onaway? all small towns are the same. just like baldwin. shithole. just have friends there. and like the 4th of july parade. lol
+ its nice place for ridin the harley lots of ridin


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 15, 2011)

I have nothing against onaway, just never stopped long enough to see anything and youre right, small towns are all the same. and tons of places to ride up there in the country


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 15, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I have nothing against onaway, just never stopped long enough to see anything and youre right, small towns are all the same. and tons of places to ride up there in the country




i lived there when i was workin out of gaylord, fronteir oil.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 16, 2011)

All of your pics are amazing! You truly have one green thumb, and you sure live up to your name lol  Thanks for checking out my grow, stop back by anytime. Your knowledge is always welcome and appreciated!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 22, 2011)

this is the sister to my Konway Kartel






Another pic of my KK






in the back are 2-darkstar, 2-deep purple 1-SAGE and the rest are KK. One looks male and the rest have little hairs pistils coming out so 7 for 8.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 22, 2011)

its dark til;l 5pm thats why they look droopy.


----------



## thegersman (Apr 22, 2011)

jesus,

Your journal and grows look fantastic !!!
Wish I lived in a legal state. LOL
Have you ever thought of submitting pics to HT ?

I am doing a few EasyRyders, not too much effort needed...I'll see if it was worth it when I chop in 2 or 3 weeks...They are getting pretty stinky now.

Rep if it lets me!
Peace Bro !!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 22, 2011)

Mr. Jesus may i come aboard???????this is a really gnarly thread that i can learn alot from...... i will be camping the next 2 days to prep my 2 outdoor double sites and will not return till sunday more then likely...I would like to also ask a few question about the sage.......i have one growing here and i dont know a whole lot about it, and all i can find out about it is whut ppl put out there, so if u dont mind to terrible much i could use google, but i would like my info straight from the source of a sage grower.....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 22, 2011)

so.. what do you want to know?

I have it Ocean FOrest and am using General hydro. micro grow and bloom. I vegged her for 27 days of 24/0 under a (-T5 and am flowering under 2-400 HPS
She is a quick grower, she was the first to show flowers and break the 12" really quick

Here are the lastest pis of SAGE


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

to be completely honest u just answered most of it right there jesus.........umm how does she do against mold....see i wanna grow her outdoors....the soil where i live is very acidic so i will mend my own...FFOF/perlite/vermic/maybe some topsoil,, but how do SAGE do on the acidic side of thing...nothing does great but i have toknow.......i have 2 sites i am goin to use one being the more acidic then the other so........who does she do with cold......was ur SAGE from TH???????? as far as nutes FF and bush doctors.........right now vegin under a 400w M/H i my keep the sage in door idk yet...i really dont want n e thing indoor this summer.........temps in here get insane n summer.......how tolerant is she too nutes, how does she feed......i also have 3 other plants to flower......whut is a good all around veg time for cani n e how..i have only grow autos......hope u can help...thanx very much Mr.Jesus


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 23, 2011)

I dont know about mold I havent had any since I started growing, its always a little cold up this far north.
I have it straight OF and really just feed it regular nutes and let her be.
THSeeds yes. it was from the last Attitude promo a few months ago where everyone was upset cause their site went down.
I have stupid temps in the summer time just cause I am too cheap to run the a/c, so some are going outside and hopefully nothing inside until fall/winter.
she is a heavy feeder, I fed her again today which makes every 6 days I feed her at 800ppm
i try and veg my plants at least 3 weeks, but i start counting veg time when i start seeing 2 sets of leaves which is usually 2 weeks after I germinate and plant her in the soil. soime people count veg from the time they germinate, i sometimes go for height instead of counting weeks. I had 7 OG kush that I veged for 8 weeks and had 8' monsters in hydro, it was really ugly, not enough light or space and tried to lst them and just fucked it all up.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

well im hopin the one im growin does alright...it was given to me and i dont know n e thing out side of seed bank info....come by n see her if u like......im pretty happy with her thus far...but she is the smallest outta 4....thanx very much though Mr. Jesus also sorry to bother u in ur thread about pm issues.....also the nute info is alot of help i may even get more hydroton and wash the roots ever so gently and put it in the water farm but i think its too late now. possibly not....idk......


jesus of Cannabis said:


> I dont know about mold I havent had any since I started growing, its always a little cold up this far north.
> I have it straight OF and really just feed it regular nutes and let her be.
> THSeeds yes. it was from the last Attitude promo a few months ago where everyone was upset cause their site went down.
> I have stupid temps in the summer time just cause I am too cheap to run the a/c, so some are going outside and hopefully nothing inside until fall/winter.
> ...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 23, 2011)

thats what I am here for, to help others understand cannabis and hopefully grow your own, no problem from my end


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 27, 2011)

cats decided to have a party last night so they threw soil all over the ground, I am hoping they didnt shit or piss in the plants. dosent smell so I doubt it.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 29, 2011)

looks great jesus. is it starting to warm up there yet? not here snowed lastnite dammit.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 29, 2011)

JESUS Jesus..........ha ha kinda funny


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 30, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> JESUS Jesus..........ha ha kinda funny


lmao now that i read it back


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2011)

these are 12.12 from pretty much seed right around 5 weeks.








this is SAGE from THSeeds






this is our own Conway Cartel strain, there are a few floating around the website












Dark Star above and below












deep purple


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 11, 2011)

love that sage got one ma self...she is gonna be a cola monster...............tons a pre-flowers..................................so many limbs so many pre-sites........wish the pix did justice.......


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 12, 2011)

y ai cant take pictures worth shit

the SAGE is going to be another one of my favorites alongside Jilly Bean. 
sage is growing so nice and steady and takes a heavy feeding with pleasure.


----------



## tawilliamsintx (May 15, 2011)

very nice, jesus of Cannabis... 

i can only hope... 

and, practice, practice, practice!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 16, 2011)

practice indeed, i have killed my share of plants thru various means but have learned from each of those accidents.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 16, 2011)

thanx 4 the good feed back on sage...............................................


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

hey joc. i just got some jillybean x agent orange today but i got a few more also. dont know which to plant. im lettin my buds pick it for me. if ya get a chance hop on to my journal and make a pic. thanks man. 

practice, practice. hell im still killin em. i have a hard time cloning other than my clone machine. ill figure it out one day i hope.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 17, 2011)

i clone using a 5 galon buket with a pump and sprayer and it works pretty much 100% and then I take them from there and throw them in dirt and another bucket where they can grow.

i was thkning about Jilly Bean this afternoon at lunch thinking of the good high notes of flavor and all around good energy high
crossed with orange would remind me of an old fashioned Cream Soda...ill check out your journal 4 Shooorr


----------



## hammer6913 (May 18, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i clone using a 5 galon buket with a pump and sprayer and it works pretty much 100% and then I take them from there and throw them in dirt and another bucket where they can grow.
> 
> i was thkning about Jilly Bean this afternoon at lunch thinking of the good high notes of flavor and all around good energy high
> crossed with orange would remind me of an old fashioned Cream Soda...ill check out your journal 4 Shooorr


the flavor sounds great. i like cream soda. u say 100% ur sprayers run 24/7? how many do u put in the 5 gal bucket? and did u find any mushrooms ?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 18, 2011)

i take an air pump and stick a 2" piece of pvc on top and cap it and drill a hole in the cap and insert a sprayer. viola instant cloner that runs 24/7. I usually can get 100% success on clones. I have bucket lids that fit 2 clones and I have lids that fit 8 per bucket just depends how many clones I am taking.
I havent found many shrooms but they are out there.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 18, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i take an air pump and stick a 2" piece of pvc on top and cap it and drill a hole in the cap and insert a sprayer. viola instant cloner that runs 24/7. I usually can get 100% success on clones. I have bucket lids that fit 2 clones and I have lids that fit 8 per bucket just depends how many clones I am taking.
> I havent found many shrooms but they are out there.


ok im with ya. i gets confused sometimeslol. and im not even stoend yet. yea i have a clone machine that pumps water. i put a drop of superthrive and a drop of route 66. i have good success with this machine. i just cant get my clones to take in dirt or cubes. but i keep tryin, and im getin used to bein a murderer. i hate killin the girls. ill figure it out. thanks joc . i cant see mushrooms in the woods i walk right by them. my brother found a shit load up ur way over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 18, 2011)

I know that the clones are going to go into a little shock going from water to soil, its nature, they are just getting used to seeking water their own instead of being misted on them. mine droop for 3-4 days and they perk right back under the T5's.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 19, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I know that the clones are going to go into a little shock going from water to soil, its nature, they are just getting used to seeking water their own instead of being misted on them. mine droop for 3-4 days and they perk right back under the T5's.


i am using a t12 on top of my clone machine, 1 bulb. t8 for my veg and t5 for hardening to go to flower. i need more and better light, i know, just not the funds as of yet.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 20, 2011)

Hey Mr. Jesus got some questions about outdoor soil if u might know a lil u could share........?????


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 20, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> Hey Mr. Jesus got some questions about outdoor soil if u might know a lil u could share........?????


i use straight Ocean Forest for outdoors and run feeder tubes from the creek to the base of the plant.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 20, 2011)

i plan to put my babies in the ground should i use FFOF for my transplant and just let it disipate.....and blend..........i have manure and i can get bat guano realy easy........i just want this transfer to go smoothly.....and its supoda rain a bit this week i wanna put them out will the rain hurt them bad......????????????????and look ima 6'2" dude and PE is belly buttom height and still veggin along with 2 others they gotta go out....i have no more space and soe of the lower veg is dyin back lack of light i assume......n e how hope u have an idea for me here........


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 20, 2011)

if you have to go out now and plan to use the bat guano and other stuff I would just go to the local hardware store and get a ton of regular potting soil and load that up with your additives instead of messing up whatever Fox Farm puts in OF, it maybe too much of one ingredient and not enough of another, ya dig?
another way to think of it is as you dont want to waste OF for an outdoor grow....not my opinion but the resluts are the same

but we are going to heaven tomorrow when the Rapture comes anyway so this is a moot topic


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 22, 2011)

no end jesus.........funny kinda humor huh?????????????? so i didnt get that memo till it was too late.......but for whut ever reason we r still here.............................ever seen left behind.........not a man of faith but i believe whut i believe u know


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 22, 2011)

so I didnt get chosen to be taken in the Rapture so either I am have been determined to 6000 years of the devils reign or the old preacher was wrong.
I hope he was wrong.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 23, 2011)

im hoping your wrong too homes................


----------



## dpseadaddy (May 27, 2011)

why cant I open these flipen pics I keep right clicking and hiting the show pics buton but nothing happens./ first time drow grower have a nursery full of little darlings things seem to be going well. Just seems like they should be bigger. after a month from seeds under a 150 watt florecent in a tent Im using a 132 gallon black tote with 4 8" net pots 3 stones, a pralude to there futer home in the big house DWC 60 gallon system, 1000 watt HPS. they have alot of bush just not alot of height, about 6" tall . I guess ill get the height when I put them in the big system. im babbling first time doing this chat thing. later dude


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 29, 2011)

went outside to prep my area and the Autobahn society was there bird watching, I had "lost" my dog, who mysteriously came when I whistled.
so i am back to indoors, but only flowering 2 Deep Purple and 3 Dark Star and flowering in the fall.

3 month veg, they should be monsters.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 31, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> went outside to prep my area and the Autobahn society was there bird watching, I had "lost" my dog, who mysteriously came when I whistled.
> so i am back to indoors, but only flowering 2 Deep Purple and 3 Dark Star and flowering in the fall.
> 
> 3 month veg, they should be monsters.


glad i dont have birdwatchers here. we used to have a dog named meatball. if someone yelled for meatball it was time to run and hide. poachin was our main source of food. i was good at it.lol.... have a good 1 joc and hope ur weekend was great. mine was.....bho....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 4, 2011)

smoking some of the SAGE and it is, what I call, wheelchair weed. Pictures to come tomorrow.
If you can get some, treat yourself to a nice smooth sandal wood, peppery fruity flavor.
Take a lemon and squeeze some juice on a wooden kitchen spoon, let it set for a day and then drink it. Thats the flavor.

2 bowls and I am done for the night. 2 hits before work and Ill never do that again.


----------



## thegersman (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi jesus...

I grew easyryders last, it's OK. Going to grow Auto's on my deck (Power Flower and Vertigo) for the North East summer. I went to the nursery today and got some "Camouflage" plants....though I would probably be cool without them.

In the fall I will do some indoor monsters.

Stay well jesus and doggie !!!

EASYRYDERS 3 OZ---3 PLANTS


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 5, 2011)

Tomorrow is finally tasting day of Deep Purple, Dark Star, S.A.G.E. and a hermie plant that gave the others seeds, fucker hermie plant.
We will vape then smoke from the Fdd2BLK Sherlock bubbler and then from FDD2BLK spoon with a bic.

I kinda started now but dont have the camera to really do it justice.
I did the hermie in the vap and it was cool and fresh with not much flavor buit a better than average head rush and it lingered on for a good time.
SAGE is just plain awesome, the cure is going longer and it is showing.
IO have Dark Star and Deep Purple to do as well but maybe they wilkl be done tomorrow. i still have SAGE to pu tinto the spoon and am pretty fucker'd up righ tnow.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 8, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Tomorrow is finally tasting day of Deep Purple, Dark Star, S.A.G.E. and a hermie plant that gave the others seeds, fucker hermie plant.
> We will vape then smoke from the Fdd2BLK Sherlock bubbler and then from FDD2BLK spoon with a bic.
> 
> I kinda started now but dont have the camera to really do it justice.
> ...




fucker'd up is a good thing.. lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 10, 2011)

The first 2 are Dark Star











Deep Purple but look waayy to Sativa like and really short and skinny, but i will grow them out and see what they end up like.











Inspired by Wilfred on FX.






I knwo I said I was growing this summer due to heat, but I won an auction on Ebay for a nice 400 HPS at $30 shipped, so I bought 2 and put some seeds on dirt.

My grow room is tore apart from cleaning and the opnly thing thats up is the exhaust and one sheet of Panda film over the window.

I am having a friend of mine come over next week and look at sticking 2 dryer vents into the walls to the outside instead of venting thru the window. These vents will be 12+ feet in the air and pointed up.

As always all soil is FF OF with perlite and other additives, worm castings, lime ssweetner. With general Hydro flora nova series.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 14, 2011)

hey joc. been busy i do lawn care and everybody wants there shit done now lol. is kewl. was uo ur way over the 4th. be heading up again next week. i love it up there. 

ur girls look tight man. heat is a hella issue. i just bought another 1k setup so ill be doin 2k. just wanted to stop by and say high. have a good one. if ya got time to hook up somewhere and burn a fatty ( not me) lol, thatd be kewl. catch ya llater bud.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 14, 2011)

with or without your dog?
We meet in a dog park and its coincidence, playing with our dogs.
You or I meet JUST you and me, well thats suspicious.

I am off next monday but thats in the middle of my 8 work days in 9 days, so I may be cranky 

PM me more details or leave it here, thats cool with me. when? times?


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 14, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> with or without your dog?
> We meet in a dog park and its coincidence, playing with our dogs.
> You or I meet JUST you and me, well thats suspicious.
> 
> ...


i usually ride my bike up. um i had a dog that rode on the tank, but hes gone to that motorcycle ride in the sky. how far are u from onaway? wecfsn figure somethin out. i personally like cemetaries. nobody knows if u know someone there. and my wife and i check out the headstones. vetrans and such. great place to stop and burn 1. ill let cha know when im n/b again. hopefully ill have some kush ready by then. the last one turned out great if i can say so. catch ya later joc.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 14, 2011)

keep in touch


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 17, 2011)

2 dark star in the back the small sativa ones
2 deep purple are the large ones
both around 3 weeks of 12/12

In the bag are the 2nd generation of Konway Kartel, some have seeds, these are those kids.

Kushage and double fruity

and the G13 is in the shopping bag to see hwo it works as a container, so far so good. it costs .99


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 17, 2011)

and NO i didnt spend 16000 on my set up, not even 1600. but I grow decent weed for my personal use and some others, usually for free much to my wifes displeasure as she knows my patients and the good it is doing.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 17, 2011)

also bakin' to some mexican weed that was too cheap to pass up, I am currently between grows and my wife likes me having my medicine, makes me more "soft" <---girl talk and not meaning my penis, it works every morning for me.

\and I am off tomorrow

i work at a medical care facility IRL cooking and serving breakfast and lunch to them on a daily basis and you cant help but get to know some of them. I have my group of 4 that are always trying to get more attention, "he will push me back before you"..and that kind of stuff. I have learned that as we get older the younger we act. I have a?3 y/o that is jealous of the mute/blind grandmother and the attention she gets, with her food and everything else, silly kids shit.
I told one of my girls that I was going to the beach and I was thinking of them when I was swimming under the water and she started to cry, not because of she wanted to be there, she knows she will never get out of the chair, but she cried because someone was thinking of her.

Go to a care facility and tell the front desk person you want to read a book to someone, anyone that will listen and you will get a packed house. Go volunteer your time and watch what happens.



ya I must be baked I am emotional.....smoke more? OK!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 23, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> also bakin' to some mexican weed that was too cheap to pass up, I am currently between grows and my wife likes me having my medicine, makes me more "soft" <---girl talk and not meaning my penis, it works every morning for me.
> 
> \and I am off tomorrow
> 
> ...


That's cool JoC! I provide my services for adult care facilities from time to time and I also enjoy getting to know the residents. Although my stay for work is brief, a smile, a warm hello or just casual conversation can totally make someone's day. The guys that have all the ladies chasing them always cracks me up lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 24, 2011)

I have one thats on a chair that has so many dirty jokes and personal stories sometimes I think she is making them up, lol, but you are right 2 mintues from my day makes her whole day just to sit and laugh.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 24, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I have one thats on a chair that has so many dirty jokes and personal stories sometimes I think she is making them up, lol, but you are right 2 mintues from my day makes her whole day just to sit and laugh.


I bet some of the stories are good lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 24, 2011)

as she says the funniest are always true and personal.lol


----------



## hammer6913 (Jul 27, 2011)

ur a good man joc. my wife works at a nursing home doing the same thing u do. she visits with the residents and has become close with a couple of em. my mom just left the nursing home on sat and come home. when i visited people were happy to see me.. they said i was too scruffy lookingso i shaved and went in and they barely knew me,lol one guy wanted to take my blood pressure. he did and i should be dead. 300 over 190 lmao.. he said id be fine lol. ur right a few mins. will make there day. also a good dog makes them happy. keep up the good work joc. i tried to + rep ya bt i must spread it 1st.

also my plans fell through. ill be in the north before long. i love it up there.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

subbed lad..nice thread...rep given

*
*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 14, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/vbcms-comments/
this whole new mod thing has gotten out of control, WOW.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 16, 2011)

mornin joc. how did ur party go. sorry the weather sucked. i waited for break in the rain and got on the hog and pulled his ears for home. there is a party in onaway called feild stock. bunch of bands play for free all weekend. pm me with the town ur from or close to. if theres something i got u want let me know ill bring it uop for ya. later bro.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 16, 2011)

party sucked cause of the rain and someone burned the pork I brought, o well it was a good day.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 16, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> party sucked cause of the rain and someone burned the pork I brought, o well it was a good day.


We have to watch who we let handle our pork don't we!?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 16, 2011)

thats what she said ,lmao

I/we were on the proch next to the keg (duh) and being in the kitchen for 30+years you can smell food burning before anyone else can. So I look at my wife and say Something is burning, thinking it might be the flatlanders trying to roll a "J" with tree bark or something dumb. Ruined the pork and had to throw out the pan it wasnt coming clean, O well. shit happens


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2011)

i am loving the recyclable grocery bags at the grocery stores for growing, the ones that are the fabric, not the brown paper bags, duh.
While i was gone being gutted I sat my plants in a milk crate with a trash bag liner and poured a gallon of the feeding and left. Came back and I can see new growth, lime green and the soil is wet but not too wet. So i made bigger for the rest of my soil grows. 
the soil is in a grocerybag thats recyclable which sits on a milkcrate lined with a trash bag to hold in the nutrients.

the drugs I got are liquid codeine. my wife came out of the drug store with a pint of the stuff and said, laughing, that this is half and the rest the will have tomorrow  and they gave me one refill. That shit kicks me in the nuts something furious. I picked up 1/4 of Trainwreck X GDP and Chocolope for the wife and I havent smoked a single bowl to the end yet, I cant, lol. my eyes want to close and i am not tired, just in a daze.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice, just started my first go in a legal state. My biggest plant is looking similar to your male headband, the others are looking nothing like anything you got. Very nice grow, and awesome pictures, I went through like 20 pages before deciding I had lurked enough. I feel like your plants weren't that small but you weren't getting but 2oz of usable at a time though. Am I confused about the size of your plants or am I confused about the yeild. I've only grown outdoors before, not being in a green state and got much more than that from a 4 footer. Is there a difference in yield between indoor and outdoor that I am unaware of, or am I confused about the size of yours? To me they look to be about 3 ft at their tallest. But that lighter perspective picture has me questioning.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 18, 2011)

the tallest I can get is thru hydro and thats around 5 ft, in soil i am averaging 3-4.5. i dont grow outside  only inside according to Mihcigan State law and i can get around 2-2.5oz in hydro and a good 1.5 to almost 2 oz in soil, depending on veg time and which strain i am growing. Back then I was growing just to grow and now i have my own strain i am working on and trying to get the most out of them is kinda interesting.
But its like life trial and error, and since I have been only at this for "3" years now I am still learning.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 18, 2011)

So off of an average of 3.5ft tall plants your still only getting an average of 2oz usable? I was expecting more after my experience outdoors, should I only expect a couple ounces off of a 4fter indoors? How long is your veg to achieve that yield? I was planning on vegging 24/0 for 1.5-2.5 months tops. Then switching to 18/6 for a couple weeks, then to 12/12.
I want to make my own strain. I've got a bunch of seeds from when I lived down south, and it's from some pretty nice seedy bud I used to get quarter pounds of. I started some of those off and there's one plant that just LAUNCHED up in growth, wasn't even the first to sprout and it's 3x the size of the others. If it's a male I'm gonna neuter him and collect his leaves and pollen. Maybe put him outside until its too cold. But I want to use his/her genetic growth speed, it's amazing. Then I'm gonna see what Females taste and smell the best, and which males are most Indica looking. Then I'm gonna get some Chara seeds and start breeding my Southern blend into it, then over time get more strains and make a couple perfect strains that I can credit to the south.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 18, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> So off of an average of 3.5ft tall plants your still only getting an average of 2oz usable? I was expecting more after my experience outdoors, should I only expect a couple ounces off of a 4fter indoors? How long is your veg to achieve that yield? I was planning on vegging 24/0 for 1.5-2.5 months tops. Then switching to 18/6 for a couple weeks, then to 12/12.
> I want to make my own strain. I've got a bunch of seeds from when I lived down south, and it's from some pretty nice seedy bud I used to get quarter pounds of. I started some of those off and there's one plant that just LAUNCHED up in growth, wasn't even the first to sprout and it's 3x the size of the others. If it's a male I'm gonna neuter him and collect his leaves and pollen. Maybe put him outside until its too cold. But I want to use his/her genetic growth speed, it's amazing. Then I'm gonna see what Females taste and smell the best, and which males are most Indica looking. Then I'm gonna get some Chara seeds and start breeding my Southern blend into it, then over time get more strains and make a couple perfect strains that I can credit to the south.


Sorry to interject but height is really a poor way to gauge a plants potential of yield or to even associate with yield. Unless you're growing vertically or you're growing with high wattage overlapping horizontal lighting, a taller plant does not mean a bigger or better yield. The further the plant is away from the light, the lower the quality of fruit you're going to harvest. Just my 2 cents. Happy growing 

JoC are you still running DWC in the 5 gallon buckets? I'm curious, what kind of nutes do you use with them and do you calculate your ppms? I'm thinking of running one to play with since I have the components already, haven't done a hydro and I want to start messing around.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 19, 2011)

growing inside and outside are two different things. apples and oranges. Outside oyu get the free sun and non stop growing, inside is mroe controlled.

I am not runnig DWC in the summer as I do not have a chiller to keep the tmeps down. When I run them in the winter I go with the basic General Hydro. Micro, grow, bloom and Grow Big and I have Tiger Bud or something lik that as well. I havent completely bought into the whole nutrients for every day theory and I just try and kep it simple.
I calculate my ppm with a ppm stick and stay around 300-500 for veg and gradually going up to 1100 for full on flower. Its fun but you need to watch it every day, you can lose a whole crop in hydro in hours.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 19, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> growing inside and outside are two different things. apples and oranges. Outside oyu get the free sun and non stop growing, inside is mroe controlled.
> 
> I am not runnig DWC in the summer as I do not have a chiller to keep the tmeps down. When I run them in the winter I go with the basic General Hydro. Micro, grow, bloom and Grow Big and I have Tiger Bud or something lik that as well. I havent completely bought into the whole nutrients for every day theory and I just try and kep it simple.
> I calculate my ppm with a ppm stick and stay around 300-500 for veg and gradually going up to 1100 for full on flower. Its fun but you need to watch it every day, you can lose a whole crop in hydro in hours.


Yep that is the scary thing about hydro for me, the fact that everything can go down hill in a hurry if you're not on top of it all the time! Thanks for the ppm infoz, I really need to start getting something setup.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 19, 2011)

dont take my word for gospel, every strain is different and they each have their own tolerances, thats just what I start out with and move the PPM according to their reaction, but its a good place to start.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 19, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> dont take my word for gospel, every strain is different and they each have their own tolerances, thats just what I start out with and move the PPM according to their reaction, but its a good place to start.


Thanks for the clarification, I'm just picking people's brains at the moment for generalizations. I have a couple journals I will probably try to duplicate when I have the time to put the effort into it. Have a good weekend JoC. Keep an eye on your pork this weekend!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 19, 2011)

you too be safe!!


----------



## Auzzie07 (Aug 19, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> dont take my word for gospel, every strain is different and they each have their own tolerances, thats just what I start out with and move the PPM according to their reaction, but its a good place to start.


Its funny how some strains can max out around 1500ppm, while others can't surpass 1000ppm without nute burn....

Ah, cannabis...you intersting plant, you.


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 19, 2011)

im a dirt farmer. i dont have a clue bout hydro. but i do know i have burned more than i pork dinner. lol i burned an entire strawberry morrel stuffed tenderloin in a ddutch over over the campfire. burned beyon recognition. everybody went hungry. lol. just get drunk faster 

better luck next time joc..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 24, 2011)

6000 posts


i need a fucking life


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha, this forum is highly addictive.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

hows things mate still up and growing strong mate..hope the garden of eden still green mate


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 26, 2011)

hey joc. im headed up ur way saturday for the day, also headed up over labor day for feild stock. kinda like a little woodstock.. lots o partyin. if ya want to hook up and burn a couple let me know what town ur near so i can route my trip.. catch ya later man and pm me if a want. catch ya later man.

at least if ur burnin with me ur not posting 6500. lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 6, 2011)

found an 1/8 behind the microwave tonight, kinda smoking for free 
Fuckers be safe tomorrow and try and stay legal

hammer 49770 is the closest city to us of any size.


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 9, 2011)

hey joc. im with ya. i will be headed that way soon for the color tour. going right thru there to get to tunnel of trees. awesome ride man.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 9, 2011)

that is a great view. my wifes boss has a house on Devils Elbow on the water thru there.


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 11, 2011)

thats kewl, i almost dropped my harley on devils elbow. dirt in road and front wheel slid on me.. ALWAYS A RUSH !!! we try to ride that road at least a couple times a year. but will be lucky to do it once this year. my mom is 88 and she lives with us. she fell and broke her shoulder this spring. now its hard to leave her. have u stopped at the cemetary? thats r smoke stop. there is a vet from the civil war there by the road. too kewl. catch ya later, its usually saturday when we roll thru. will let cha no. got some hash bags the other day should have some when northbound.. later joc


----------



## takeflight0164 (Sep 18, 2011)

can your seedlings get to much water in a tray and a rapid rooter setup?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 18, 2011)

takeflight0164 said:


> can your seedlings get to much water in a tray and a rapid rooter setup?


A better forum awaits with the correct answer


----------



## Snowed (Sep 22, 2011)

I.. need... that... white... widow...

Now.


----------



## thegersman (Sep 22, 2011)

thegersman said:


> Hi jesus...
> 
> I grew easyryders last, it's OK. Going to grow Auto's on my deck (Power Flower and Vertigo) for the North East summer. I went to the nursery today and got some "Camouflage" plants....though I would probably be cool without them.
> 
> ...


Outdoor grow was a big fail. Lots of rain and not enough sunlight...I think I got 28 grams from 4 AF plants... I'm gonna try big grow soon

Later jesus !!!  

Stay well jesus and doggie !!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 24, 2011)

too many know-it-alls in the Michigan forum now so I will post here stuff I find interesting and helpful to you as a patient and caregiver

http://cannabispatientsunited.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/bonafidecompletedforweb.pdf

this talks about the patient to doctor relationship and is good to have close by you

also another great forum with just local Michigan people

http://michigancannabispatients.com/


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 24, 2011)

http://cannabispatientsunited.org/documents/lein

this will scare the shit out of you


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.clarecountyreview.com/2011/09/gone-to-pot/#comment-245

Gone to Pot

In Law we have what are called &#8220;legal fictions.&#8221; That&#8217;s a difficult concept to define. It refers to something that we presume to be true, even though it isn&#8217;t, because it&#8217;s necessary to apply other law to a situation. For example you either have or don&#8217;t have parents. And you can only have one set. If an adoption takes place the biological parents cease to have any legal relationship to a child and the adoptive parents are completely, 100%, the Childs parents. We need that in order to deal with all of the parent-child laws and relationships that follow. That substitution by act of law, not biology, is a legal fiction in use. I&#8217;ve always thought of legal fictions as &#8220;useful lies&#8221; that we&#8217;ve decided to adopt.

Which brings us to medical marijuana. That subject seems to wind up on the front page of small town newspapers on a regular basis. It&#8217;s there because of a legal fiction. The people of Michigan through the electoral process decided to declare Marijuana a medicine and its use as medical treatment. We&#8217;ve all heard the sanctimonious bleating about compassion and the wonderful therapeutic effects of pot. Anyone smart enough to be reading this article knows that it&#8217;s utter BS. Sure, sick people that are stoned feel better than if they weren&#8217;t stoned. But the pharmaceutical world is full of drugs that will do the same thing as THC. Delivering it through a cigarette is the worst possible way to give someone a drug. But so what? The referendum that created this nightmarish legal swamp of marijuana laws with its &#8220;caregivers&#8221; and phony prescriptions passed. The useful lie is now the law. The dopers are now all trying to raise the money to get a prescription for their &#8220;chronic pain&#8221; so they can smoke dope without getting arrested. You&#8217;d be hard pressed to find a more cynical or obvious misuse of the law than medical marijuana.

The problems that are arising were foreseeable. We have a legal fiction that the intelligent people in this state know is a lie. We know that the referendum was a thinly disguised effort to legalize pot smoking under the guise of medicine. Only the dimmest bulbs reading the advertisements for traveling doctors and the &#8220;cannabis crew&#8221; could think otherwise. Those people, some of whom fell for the &#8220;compassion&#8221; hype, now see just what they&#8217;ve done and they&#8217;re letting their Representatives and Prosecutors know that they feel duped and stupid. Now that the horse is out of the barn they want it put back in.

Prosecutors, the Attorney General, and to a lesser extent the Courts and State Legislature hear what these voters are saying. The result is that a law so complex and riddled with arcane provisions that it can hardly be understood by lawyers and judges is being violated constantly. Cannabis &#8220;clinics&#8221; are being opened and closed as their operators get arrested and Cities try to zone them out of existence. Meanwhile the stoners go on getting arrested for possession of marijuana just when they thought they could finally toke their lives away in peace. When you add in the Federal laws that apply to possession and delivery of marijuana a bad situation is going from bad to worse. Hard to believe that about government, huh?

It&#8217;s time for Michigan and for that matter, the Federal government to put together what are called Uniform Laws. These are laws that all the states pass that make for uniform and consistent control of marijuana. Obviously there are enough stoners out there that want to smoke dope and enough people that want to supply it to them that it isn&#8217;t going away. We should either legalize the stuff or come up with some simple and understandable rules regulating the growing, delivery and consumption of marijuana that we can enforce. It&#8217;s just another flush into the septic system we call Modern American Culture.

22 comments - What do you think?
Posted by rallen - September 23, 2011 at 1:32 am

Categories: Columns, You and the law by Richard S. Alen Tags:
22 Responses to &#8220;Gone to Pot&#8221;

dr.stankrnstien says:
September 24, 2011 at 10:35 am

No author? Is this the editor and chief&#8217;s opinion? Wow! US patent #6630507 granted to the federal government says cannabinoids have medical benefits. It seems the author realizes that this whole situation is the result of the federal government mishandling cannabis control for the past 40 years.
Let me ask you this. If we continue our 40 year, multi-trillion dollar war on our own citizens, how do we win? It&#8217;s time for a different strategy.
The definition of stupidity is to keep doing the same thing over and over again, expecting different results. Our leaders are stuck on stupid.

.
Log in to Reply
Richard Steeb says:
September 24, 2011 at 2:30 pm

The &#8220;legal fiction&#8221; here is that Cannabis was ever legitimately prohibited. The nightmarish legal swamp is full of tyranny and coercion thanks to self-important &#8220;authorities&#8221; proclaiming the kind herb to be a pariah.

Allow me to boil it down for you: To keep Cannabis illegal while tobacco and alcohol are dispensed freely would be *MURDEROUSLY STUPID*.

Flush Cannabis prohibition into history&#8217;s septic tank where it belongs, along with slavery and misegenation laws. We who enjoy the herb aren&#8217;t going anywhere. You can take that to the BANK.

-Richard Paul Steeb, San Jose California
Log in to Reply
MCT says:
September 24, 2011 at 8:20 pm

Not surprising that someone without any medical credentials is incapable of providing citations supporting his point when it flies in the face of research done by the WHO, AMA, ANA, MAYO clinic, and others.
Next time, learn what you&#8217;re talking about before you open your mouth. You&#8217;ll feel a lot less stupid.
Log in to Reply
free radical says:
September 25, 2011 at 8:15 am

The author, Richard S Alen, claims to be an attorney, yet can&#8217;t see the obvious fact that cannabis prohibition is itself a legal fiction, in that it has never served any public good whatsoever, was never supported by the people, and causes untold societal harms. It is complete fiction that the government has the right to regulate the personal private behavior of its citizens. As an American citizen, (not to mention a human being,) I claim sovereignty over my own body.

On a side note, cannabis has been medicine for no less than 5000 years and will continue to be. Dick&#8217;s misinformed opinion changes nothing.
Log in to Reply
doc says:
 September 25, 2011 at 2:34 pm

mr allen is not a doctor, and i wonder about his law skills as well,for his failure to do any research on the subject.Cannibis has been used for thousands of years and will be used for thousands more,it has proven medical benefits. Some people will always be lost in the reefer madness era,i have to believe some of these people still believe that the world is flat. Hey dick do you know what kind of paper the constitution is written one?
Log in to Reply
trugreenmich says:
September 26, 2011 at 2:55 am

And I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall be no more consumed with hunger in the land, neither bear the shame of the heathen any more. &#8212; Ezekiel 34:29 &#8220;The Lord said unto me, &#8216;I will take my rest and I will consider in my dwelling place like a clear heat upon herbs.&#8217; &#8221; &#8212; Isaiah 18:4-5
&#8220;Lord, when did we see thee sick or in prison and came unto thee?&#8221; And the King will answer and say unto them, &#8220;Verily I say unto you, inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethern, ye have done it unto me.&#8221; &#8212; Matthew 25:39-40Cannabis was used 12 ways: clothing, paper, cord, sails, fishnet, oil, sealant, incense, food, and in ceremony, relaxation and medicine. For so the Lord said unto me, &#8220;I will take my rest and I will consider in my dwelling place like a clear heat upon herbs. For afore harvest, when the bud is perfect and the sour grape is ripening in the flower, he shall cut off the sprigs with pruning hooks and take away and cut down the branches.&#8221; (Isaiah 18:4-5)Hemp today has thousands of uses. Modern technology has devised many new uses for the hemp plant&emdash;like biomass energy, building materials, fuel, plastic and so on. Hemp is ecological and its seed is among the best food crops on Earth. Selected varieties produce flowers that provide an herbal relaxant and a spiritual tool. Its herb is used globally as medicineHe said not to criticize other people for their habits. &#8220;Not that which goeth into the mouth defileth a man; that which cometh out of the mouth defileth a man.&#8221; (Mat. 15:11) The apostle Paul wrote, I know, and am persuaded by the Lord Jesus, that there is nothing unclean of itself: but to him that esteemeth anything to be unclean, to him it is unclean. &#8230; For the kingdom of God is not meat and drink; but righteousness, and peace, and joy in the Holy Ghost. (Paul: Romans 14:14,17)
thats rom the bibles point of view now for mine i am completely offended ho dare you speak like that. if im correct proball work for the governmentor the rx companies. mow y in the world would i want to take something that kills my insides like heres an example take this for headaces but remember u can die have heart attack rob kill rape to get that next pharmacutical high get sour stomachs strung out rob people go to jail. yes i am a medical marijuana patient caregiver as well me personally and my wife and even my kids would agree using edical marijuana s way btter than ne sythetic medication found or created in any lab. ith medical marijuana i no exatly what is being grown what exactly in it how its being made. its made from the ground just like corn potatotes veggies. but since you are so closed minded and ignorant and under a brainwashed stigmatisim why dont you go and preach that to all the drunk drivers. now tel me if you cant die from maarijuana but can from tylenol or water i will stick to my LEGAL PRESCRIPTION. I AM SO ANGRY THAT YOU ARE SO DUMB. YOU ARE SPOUTING OFF AT THE MOUTH LIKE YOU HAVE DIARREHA AND YOU CANT STOP IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS YOU ARE MORE THATN WELCOME TO RESPOND TO MY COMMENT ON MY FACEBOOK PAGE IF YOU WANT. JAKOBTREEHOUSE I HAE TO GO BUT YOU SHOULD REALLY CHECK YOUR FACTS ALSO IN CASE YOU DID NOT KNOW GEORGE WASHINGTON AND THOMAS JEFFERSON GREW MARIJUANA IN THE WHITE HOUSE GARDEN. PEACE AND LOVE ALL MY FELLOW PATIENTS AND CAREGIVERS REMEMBER ITS PEOPLE LIKE THIS THAT ARE UNDERCOVR SMOKERS AND HATERS PEACE TRUGREEMICH PS ALSO ITS U DOPERS ASYOU CALL IT THAT CLEARED THE COLORADO STATE DEFFICIET IN ONE YEAR AND NOT TO MENTION ALL THEM TAX REVENUE THAT MICHIGAN HAS ALREADY GOT FROM PATIENTS AND CAREGIVERS HAVE PROVIDED TO PTHERS ASWELL HEY CLARE COMPASSION CLUB HELPING HAND COMPASSION CLUB KEEP UP ALL THE HARD WORK I APPRECIATE ALL THE HELP THAT YOU HAVE GAVE TO ME ANDF MY FAMILY AND WE WILL ONE DAY BE TRUELY HEARD LETS KEEP GON THEYRE GETTING CARED PEACE ANDLOVE TO ALL MEDICATED MICHIGANANDERS
Log in to Reply
Barry says:
September 26, 2011 at 3:04 am

Wow &#8220;Nancy&#8221; it really pissed you off that the majority of the people that voted, wanted Medical Marijuana to be legal here. Going against your personal bias that says if &#8220;I don&#8217;t like it nobody should have it&#8221;. last time I checked this was still a democratic society that if it gets voted it in its now the law, until its repealed or voted out next time.
Log in to Reply
mayorherb says:
September 26, 2011 at 4:37 am

I can not believe this paper allowed such nonsense to even be published..I am appauled it was even allowed.. I have sent SEVERAL REQUEST to this paper asking that put a note n the paper on our Clare County Compassion Club..And with NO success..Wow is all i can say..Does Mr.Allen realize he just caled 63% stupid? let me find it.. :The problems that are arising were foreseeable. We have a legal fiction that the intelligent people in this state know is a lie:. &#8230;:: Only the dimmest bulbs reading the advertisements for traveling doctors and the &#8220;cannabis crew&#8221; could think otherwise::: So NOW WE are DIMMEST BULBS>>CAUSE we choose not to take pills..WHO is PAYING YOU HERE MR> ALLEN? Alcohol companies? Pill companies? :rosecutors, the Attorney General, and to a lesser extent the Courts and State Legislature hear what these voters are saying.::Yes we did here there vote, 63%..sorry you dont like it..BUT IT IS THE LAW>>Last i knew you are not a Dr. Nor are you a FED. employ..so there for you may NOT ENFORCE FED LASS>>
Log in to Reply
mayorherb says:
September 26, 2011 at 4:38 am

Laws..
Log in to Reply
mayorherb says:
September 26, 2011 at 4:39 am

I hope all these 63% stupid people remember this when they need a Attorney..
Log in to Reply
frommichigan says:
September 26, 2011 at 6:26 am

After reading the second paragraph it made me want to puke!
Which brings us to medical marijuana. That subject seems to wind up on the front page of small town newspapers on a regular basis. It&#8217;s there because of a legal fiction. The people of Michigan through the electoral process decided to declare Marijuana a medicine and its use as medical treatment. We&#8217;ve all heard the sanctimonious bleating about compassion and the wonderful therapeutic effects of pot. Anyone smart enough to be reading this article knows that it&#8217;s utter BS. Sure, sick people that are stoned feel better than if they weren&#8217;t stoned. But the pharmaceutical world is full of drugs that will do the same thing as THC. Delivering it through a cigarette is the worst possible way to give someone a drug. But so what? The referendum that created this nightmarish legal swamp of marijuana laws with its &#8220;caregivers&#8221; and phony prescriptions passed. The useful lie is now the law. The dopers are now all trying to raise the money to get a prescription for their &#8220;chronic pain&#8221; so they can smoke dope without getting arrested. You&#8217;d be hard pressed to find a more cynical or obvious misuse of the law than medical marijuana.
I can&#8217;t believe this was even allowed to be published! Has Mr. Allen ever had &#8220;chronic pain&#8221; been on &#8220;pills&#8221; as they say &#8220;unless you have walked in someones shoes you have no idea&#8221; Here is a prime example! Also I&#8217;m smart enough to read this article and I don&#8217;t feel it&#8217;s &#8220;BS&#8221; How can anyone make such accuations and not know the facts! Sure there are &#8220;stoners&#8221; etc. out there and regardless of legal or not they would and will still get their &#8220;pot&#8221; There are other ways beside smoking to use medical marijuana.Ask someone that has been on &#8220;pills&#8221; for a long period of time just how good they work! I&#8217;m wondering why the ones that are on medical marijuana are being labeled as &#8220;dopers&#8221; I have to agree with Mayorherb saying &#8220;I hope all these 63% stupid people remember this when they need a &#8220;Attorney&#8221; Very well said MCT. I hope that &#8220;Mr. Allen&#8221; reads all this feedback!
Log in to Reply
mayorherb says:
September 26, 2011 at 2:59 pm

here is a link to the rules/laws of MMMA..Mr.Alen, with all your free time not representing any one..read this.. http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(veq2yqbqodf5b4nphsjyszqe))/mileg.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-Initiated-Law-1-of-2008
Log in to Reply
mtony8861 says:
September 26, 2011 at 3:00 pm

Let me tell you about your so called pharmaceutical drugs. I have been on several very very strong pharmaceutical drugs for the past 5 years and all they did for me is almost destroy my marriage, and they didn&#8217;t take care of my pain like medical marijuana has.
Since I have been a medical marijuana patient, I have had little to no pain what so ever.

Moreover, the nice thing about mmj is it is an all-natural herb. It is not manmade like your pharmaceutical pain meds, which kill more people each year than any other controlled substance.
I don&#8217;t use medical marijuana for the fun of it; I use it to help me get through the day.

My marriage is back on track and I can remember what I have done from day to day. When I was taking Methadone, I was a complete zombie and for that whole year, I can&#8217;t remember anything at all.

Let me ask you this if you had the pain I do and several other people do. Would you take pills from the doctor that will destroy your life or do you go to an all-natural herb like medical marijuana? I know what 63% of Michigan would do.
Mr. Allen please read and think about what we are saying.
Log in to Reply
mayorherb says:
September 26, 2011 at 3:04 pm

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(veq2yqbqodf5b4nphsjyszqe))/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-333-26424 MICHIGAN MEDICAL MARIHUANA ACT (EXCERPT)
Initiated Law 1 of 2008

333.26424 Qualifying patient or primary caregiver; arrest, prosecution, or penalty prohibited; conditions; presumption; compensation; physician subject to arrest, prosecution, or penalty prohibited; marihuana paraphernalia; person in presence or vicinity to medical use of marihuana; registry identification issued outside of department; sale of marihuana as felony; penalty. We all ready have rules and Regulations MR>ALLEN>>>READ>>
Log in to Reply
mayorherb says:
September 26, 2011 at 3:55 pm

One thing i for got to add..The man who owns this News paper, also owns a bar..My guess is that medical Cannabis is Hurting his bussiness..Most who start on Medical Cannabis..Normally stop drinking with in a cpl few months..MAybe thats why they wouldnt allow us to put our Clare County Compassion Club n this paper..
Log in to Reply
mayorherb says:
September 26, 2011 at 3:57 pm

Another thing..Every one says these Dispenses are Causing CRIME>>
Log in to Reply
mayorherb says:
September 26, 2011 at 3:58 pm

Prove it..Here is a article that shows it is not true..Crime went BACK UP after closing.. http://mobile.mlive.com/advbaycity/pm_106579/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=S8vTHMQE
Log in to Reply
Dr. Bob says:
September 26, 2011 at 5:44 pm

Well well well. I wonder how much of this is the result of me cancelling my ads after this same author published story about a minority physician at the local hospital being a cannibal? I am sure this story, like that one, is meant as a joke, but again, it is in very bad taste.

Mr. Allen, you clearly have not studied this issue, have no clue as to who uses medical marijuana or why, and seem to have an overwhelming fear of that which you do not understand. Since you seem to like to use your position to take uninformed positions that affect sick people, perhaps a better venue for you would be political office. I would suggest you run for Oakland Co. Prosecutor. You will fit right in.

Dr. Bob Townsend
Log in to Reply
Dr. Bob says:
September 26, 2011 at 5:52 pm

And by the way, it is &#8216;Certification Crew&#8217;, not &#8216;Cannabis Crew&#8217;. If you are going to insult a local Clare business, at least get the name of the business right. You dolt&#8230;

Dr. Bob
Log in to Reply
Dr. Bob says:
September 26, 2011 at 10:32 pm

One last comment. The spin on this column is that it is &#8216;tongue in cheek&#8217; and ends on a positive note because it calls for regulation or legalization. I do not agree. The constant reference to medical marijuana a &#8216;dope&#8217; is prejudicial. Patients are not &#8216;dope heads&#8217; or &#8216;stoners&#8217;, they are sick people that deserve a little respect. They got NONE in this &#8216;editorial&#8217;.

You are an embarrassment Mr. Allen, show a little caring for your fellow man.

Dr. Bob
Log in to Reply
EdwardGlen says:
September 26, 2011 at 10:40 pm

This guy owns a bar, and bars and alcohol are culpable for thousands of deaths related to drunk driving.

No one has ever died from cannabis use!

September 27, 2011 at 12:16 am

I like mtony8861 was in the same situation until Medical Marijuana became a law. I like mtony8861 use mmj only as a med. not because I want to get &#8220;high&#8221; I also want to comment on Dr. Bob&#8217;s comment: Your exactly correct in saying that Mr. Allen is prejudicial. I think Mr. Allen should applogize in this paper for refering to use patients as &#8220;stoners&#8221; and &#8220;dopers&#8221; I hope there never comes a day when you need meds. like some patients that need to use mmj! One last thing Mr. Allen, You are the most disrespectful attorney I know. You also are an &#8220;EMBARRASSMENT&#8221; Thanks Dr. Bob for changing my life for the better!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 30, 2011)

tomorrow my medical card is up and I am not renewing. I am out of the cannabis game. My lights are gone and all nutes were taken to a friends place last night. the cons out weigh the pros and it just isnt worth it. I am a selfish person and care more about me and my family than some movement that will have no effect on politicians anyway.
Good luck to all and those that have my genetics, keep growing and pass it forward. Safe journey to all!!
jOC


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 30, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> tomorrow my medical card is up and I am not renewing. I am out of the cannabis game. My lights are gone and all nutes were taken to a friends place last night. the cons out weigh the pros and it just isnt worth it. I am a selfish person and care more about me and my family than some movement that will have no effect on politicians anyway.
> Good luck to all and those that have my genetics, keep growing and pass it forward. Safe journey to all!!
> jOC


Good luck JoC!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 2, 2011)

as my lawyer said, as long as no pictures are uploaded I should be fine. so we are back, we can talk about the dreams we have all day long.
So everything here is a dream and the following posts reflect that dream.

Northern Lights has been gifted to me for breeding. This came from a grower that had some Konway Kartel and thought their NL would add some "bodyness" to it. They are in water soaking till the afternoon and then into a papertowel...etc...etc.

These might be the ones to go into hydro after the flood of 2 weeks ago.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 3, 2011)

glad ur back joc.. not sure if ill be able to head up to 119 for color tour. not sure if sister can can come up and stay with mom and animals.. hate to miss tthe ride. let cha no..


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> tomorrow my medical card is up and I am not renewing. I am out of the cannabis game. My lights are gone and all nutes were taken to a friends place last night. the cons out weigh the pros and it just isnt worth it. I am a selfish person and care more about me and my family than some movement that will have no effect on politicians anyway.
> Good luck to all and those that have my genetics, keep growing and pass it forward. Safe journey to all!!
> jOC


Aww man. Damn that sucks.

You'll see, it may not effect the politicians. But it's far from a lost cause.

Good luck to you, and respect that your family out weighs your need for weed. I plan on seeing this shit through, but I can see the honor in what you are doing. +Rep.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> as my lawyer said, as long as no pictures are uploaded I should be fine. so we are back, we can talk about the dreams we have all day long.
> So everything here is a dream and the following posts reflect that dream.
> 
> Northern Lights has been gifted to me for breeding. This came from a grower that had some Konway Kartel and thought their NL would add some "bodyness" to it. They are in water soaking till the afternoon and then into a papertowel...etc...etc.
> ...


Aww shit.

I didn't read down.

Hell yeah.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 6, 2011)

http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/05/8153459-irs-ruling-strikes-fear-in-medical-marijuana-industry

_In a potentially crushing blow to the burgeoning medical marijuana industry, the IRS has ruled that dispensaries cannot deduct standard business expenses such as payroll, security or rent.

Harborside Health Center, one of the nation's largest medical marijuana dispensaries and considered a model for the industry, is on the hook for $2.5 million in taxes from 2007 and 2008. That is $2 million more than the Oakland, Calif.-based company paid for those tax years.

&#8220;I see only two outcomes here,&#8221; said Steve DeAngelo, director and chief executive of Harborside. &#8220;Either this IRS assessment has to change or we go out of business. There really isn&#8217;t a middle ground for us.&#8221;

DeAngelo says the ruling will likely be appealed. He has 90 days to respond to the ruling.

The IRS ruling is based on an obscure portion of the tax code -- section 280E -- passed into law by Congress in 1982, at the height of Reagan administration&#8217;s &#8220;war on drugs.&#8221; The law, originally targeted at drug kingpins and cartels, bans any tax deductions related to "trafficking in controlled substances."

Although 16 states and the District of Columbia have passed laws allowing medical use of marijuana, the federal government still considers it a Schedule I drug, the most restrictive category with the harshest penalties.

The Internal Revenue Service refused to comment on the specific case, but letters sent from Andrew Keyso, IRS deputy associate chief counsel, to some members of Congress spell out the official position:

&#8220;Section 280E of the Code disallows deductions incurred in the trade or business of trafficking in controlled substances that federal law or the law of any state in which the taxpayer conducts the business prohibits. For this purpose, the term &#8220;controlled substances&#8221; has the meaning provided in the Controlled Substances Act. Marijuana falls within the Controlled Substances Act.&#8221;

The news has spread rapidly through the cannabis community and is likely to have a chilling effect on businesses._



_&#8220;We are all a bit nervous and frustrated,&#8221; said Ken Estes, owner of Patient To Patient Group Collective in San Jose, Calif. &#8220;We have tried to comply with every city, state and federal law. We ask for input from all the agencies. But we are still being punished for operating a legitimate business.&#8221;

Harborside, which celebrated its fifth anniversary Monday, serves 94,000 patients with 84 full-time employees and brings in about $22 million in annual revenue. According to DeAngelo, the center, set up as a not-for-profit business, pays about $1.1 million in taxes to the city of Oakland, $2 million to the state of California and $500,000 to the federal government.
advertisement

&#8220;We have no complaint about the taxes we pay," DeAngelo said. "We are doing our part. All we ask is that we be treated like any other business enterprise. To treat us like criminals is simply wrong. Drug kingpins and cartels don&#8217;t file taxes. We do. But no business, including ours, can survive if it is taxed on its gross revenue. The IRS is trying to tax us out of existence.&#8221;

Keith Stroup, legal counsel and founder of NORML, the nation&#8217;s largest marijuana advocacy group, says the IRS ruling is likely to stifle the quasi-legal industry and force people back onto the black market.

*&#8220;You know, Al Capone was taken down by the IRS, not by the FBI or the police. And I can assure you that Steve DeAngelo is no Al Capone,&#8221; Stroup said.
*
Stroup believes the move also could make it more difficult for the medical marijuana industry to capture significant capital investment. Medical marijuana is now a $1.7 billion market, according to a report released this year by See Change Strategy, an independent financial analysis firm that specializes in new and unique markets. The figure represents estimated sales of marijuana through dispensaries in states with medical marijuana laws.

Although the IRS declined comment, Stoup says NORML has received e-mails from other dispensaries that are currently being audited and will likely receive similar rulings. &#8220;Harborside is one of the biggest, so that is why the IRS targeted them first,&#8221; Stroup said. &#8220;But there are other dispensaries that will suffer the same fate unless Congress acts.&#8221;

Some members of Congress have taken up the cause.

Reps. Pete Stark, D-Calif., Barney Frank, D-Mass., and Jared Polis, D-Colo., have introduced legislation to ensure the medical marijuana industry is treated like any other business.

Two Republican presidential candidates &#8212; Ron Paul and Gary Johnson &#8212; also support the legislation.

Stark&#8217;s bill, the Small Business Tax Equity Act, authorizes medical marijuana dispensaries to take the full range of business expense deductions.

&#8220;You&#8217;d think that a time of record budget deficits that the IRS would be happy that a legal business is doing the right thing and paying its taxes," Polis said. "Instead, the IRS seems intent on destroying a successful and legal business that creates jobs and strengthens our economy."

The confused legal situation is &#8220;an un-American loop of nonsense,&#8221; says Jerome Handley, a tax attorney in Oakland who has more than 100 clients in the medical marijuana industry. &#8220;My advice to my clients is simple: Document everything &#8230; and stay out of the spotlight.&#8221;

William Panzer, an Oakland tax attorney who helped author California&#8217;s medical marijuana law, Proposition 215, also successfully fought the IRS in a similar case in 2007.
advertisement

In that case, U.S. Tax Court Judge David Laro declared that Californians Helping to Alleviate Medical Problems (CHAMP), a medical marijuana provider, could deduct the majority of employee costs as caregiving expenses. The IRS sought $426,000 in back taxes and penalties, but CHAMP ended up paying a tax assessment of less than $5,000.

&#8220;This law is not about protecting citizens from criminals. It is a concerted effort by the federal government to crack down on a legitimate business,&#8221; Panzer said.

DeAngelo points out the apparent craziness of the law. &#8220;The IRS allows me to deduct my cost of purchasing cannabis, which is the controlled substance they say is illegal. But I can&#8217;t deduct my payroll or my rent? That, clearly, defies logic and common sense.

"Besides," DeAngelo added, "have you ever heard of a drug trafficker that actually files a tax return? Me neither."_

22 million in revenue and they cant find 2million to keep their doors open? sounds funny to me.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 6, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/05/8153459-irs-ruling-strikes-fear-in-medical-marijuana-industry
> 
> _In a potentially crushing blow to the burgeoning medical marijuana industry, the IRS has ruled that dispensaries cannot deduct standard business expenses such as payroll, security or rent.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I figured the feds would handle this situation eventually. Ron Paul 2012.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

So, this means higher prices right??
They're just digging a hole for themselves. They should just start outlawing it in the medicinal states so we can go all out with this shit and see what happens. Everything they do just makes more and more people mad. They'll cross the line on purpose or on accident, whatever. But they will cross it, they are so close. And there is no money in the Governments bank. Like they're not gonna fix it by taxing US more for our weed, their just making it worse for themselves and making people mad.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 6, 2011)

it dosent really mean anything. This center will pay the extra taxes because of 2 reasons. 

1. they have the money to spare, with 22 million in revenue they wont miss 2 million to get the IRS off their back.
2. If they are all about the customer, they wont let almost 100k of customers go away. 

Remember this is all about money. The De Angelo guy wants his cake and now the IRS wants a piece as well.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sure they don't all care about us enough to not charge us for their new charges. Here in Colorado they'll buy a pound off of someone for 1000 or less sometimes I've heard, then turn around and sell it $40-50 an eighth.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 7, 2011)

thats why my old stuff went for free, I didnt like hearing the sob stories and the other bullshit, just tell me what you need and it made its way into their hands somehow.
Its all greed and that is what will doom this movement...GREED


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 7, 2011)

That's a legit way to do it.
And yes, agreed. Greed is going to keep us apart, and we have to work together for it to work.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 9, 2011)

thats where i have a hard time is with the word, together. I was in a group that was working together, went to a meeting and it was a big smoke fest and no real agenda just a place to smoke with other people. fine if thats what ya do then cool, but dont disguise it as a meeting to work together. Not you Fin as a person but as a movement, ya know? 
Perception is reality.

In my dream i cut down one of my Konway Kartels and its drying and thru another into 12/12 under CFL's and I still have 3-4 plants about 4 weeks from harvest, my first real perpetual grow has become reality.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree there completely. Like Woodstock What the fuck was that? It was just a big concert that allowed industries to see just how profitable the "Hippie trend" idea was. It didn't really get anything done. Say they had taken that group, stormed the white house, and had them sign weeds freedom from the government over. But instead they just huddled around their little stage. I mean it was a great thing to have that movement and bring those people together there. But what came of it?? MORE laws?

And I when to a patient "Meet and greet" and me and the bouncer were the only people greeting ANYONE. Fucking don't make me walk up to you and ask you if you want a hit for us to meet. We all have red cards, let's fuckin pass some shit around and meet each other that way. But that's not EVEN what they were trying to do. I ended up barely meeting anyone. I mean it was only $5 so I'm gonna go back with something to pass out to meet people. But you should be able to meet everyone without having to give them free shit, at a "Patient Meet and Greet"


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 9, 2011)

the clubs I went to, if you didnt have something to pass you were shunned and left in the cold. I would take exception to answering the door and rejecting the one person that had NO idea of where to start, "Sorry this is for members only." WTF? help that one person get his card and they are a member and they will bring friends to the mix.
O well, its better this way of just me helping who and when I can.
I had a saying in High School, I_ll help who I can, with what I can, when I can._ 
time to watch the tigers.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 12, 2011)

er is zoveel dat ik wil en moet met u te delen, een leven is niet genoeg
Ik had 6 jaar miserabele de hel mee te maken nadat je, niemand ten opzichte van
Ik heb altijd gedroomd van dit moment te weten zou komen
Het cant be hetzelfde, te veel is verleden leven veranderd en gegroeid
Ik heb veel dromen ervan is hetzelfde, maar we weten dat dosent schijn van kans
ik wil delen en te delen met u mijn leven, ons leven
Ik kijk uit naar de dag dat we samen kunnen worden en wissen van de dag namen we afscheid


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 14, 2011)

My big computer is fucked so this is my writing in my book so pay no attention to this RIU.

now i really found her. i know it in my soul, this one is her and its pretty scary. _*I am missing something for long time to complete my life.*_
that was on her message board that, well its hard to explain unless you have traveled international and lived. what if she is meaning me with that note? and what if she isnt meaning me  Suicide Note pArt II is on, fuck that song kicks ass.



WOW, i confirmed it with a mutual friend in Iceland/FInland somewhere colder than we are (mi) so now its a waiting game, thats hwy i wroote that stuff up there, my laptop dosent have foreign language capabilities on it so it shows al jumbled but it sees dutch, lol. anyway digging the last of the popcorn buds and gponna have a good saturday with just us and the football game.
what if she has felt everything tht i have for the past 20+ years. i know it cant be like it was back then i knwo nothing wil ever be the same but its nice to imagine running into someone that you shared so much with over a really short poeriod of time. wow this is really interesting aznd i am happy with thinking about it and it kinda makes me happyto know that even if she dosent mean me, it makles me happy thkning that i an catch up on someone that i lost contact with.
there are 2 people in ym life that just dropped out so fast it wasnt fair to me cause they didnt give me a chance. she is one adn deb in wisconsin is the other. her last line to me in a letter was that her mother had died from stomach cancer and they said the inside of her stomach looked like a tomato shrown against a wall. "Everything that was important to me has changed and I dont what to do." that was it and she was gone.
They flood gates of memories are coming in full tide since japan is back somewhere out there but i am now 6 months behind her and with a direction. the smells and the visions ahve returned, i remember everything and if i see a tree that is blowing that certain way iot brings me back where i saw that certain path, its weird but its vertigo on steroids.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 4, 2011)

I put the hermie in the food chopper and threw out branches and put all that into a sifter and this is what i have left 








these are the new KK with a touch of lemon (i hope). I was going to throw the pictures on the regular threads and start asking, how do they look? what are the yields? whats the strain? lol
100% roots organic soil and no nutes through the entire cycle. I plan on a month or two of veg, I am going to be going thru a long dry spell and that sux but these I think I can get them to be 2-3 feet before I start them 12.12 with some LST and topping of course.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 4, 2011)

these are plots of 10-15 seeds, once they start growing and I can start to see the good from the bad, thats when I start to cull them out and let the strongest ones survive, thats why i plant them like that all in a bunch, most of these wont make it another month


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 6, 2011)

hey joc. the day we went through the tunnel it was rainin and windy and just plasin shitty. but we made the ride. am heading to boyne saturday for a soldiers funeral.. if ya got time we can meet and greet. much better than stingy club members,. if interested in some gear send me an im and llet cha no what i got .


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 8, 2011)

nothing new


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 9, 2011)

i have switched my lights to 18/6 from 24/o. mainly to its age, it is 1 week+ so now for the real growing to begin and for the roots to do what they do at night  
expecting great things with Roots Organic and water


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Roots Organic soil. That's what I use for the base in my super soil  Looking good, hope they take off for ya!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 11, 2011)

got some moving around tomorrow, start to separate the herb a bit


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 12, 2011)

looks really good. nice size leaves on those babies.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 13, 2011)

of the next 2 pictures, guess which one has the extra worm castings in it?













Frank guarding my garden


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool looking cat!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 13, 2011)

she lays under my T5's when its cold outside, lol, she is indeed a cool cat.


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 14, 2011)

nice pussycato. that worm casting is making a big diff. i had some but quit using it. guess i should start again. i use a seabird guano and that works good 2. keep em goin bud.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 15, 2011)

11 days  liking the Roots Organic so far.











had some dry ice in an Omaha steak package and went kinda crazy with it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 21, 2011)

if you look close you can see where i topped these girls.
starting 12.12 real soon.











from 12.4


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 21, 2011)

its areal shitty pic but oi cant find my batteries and those werre out of the remote and almost dead. tomorrow.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 22, 2011)

the next 2 show the difference with worm castings and without, both are in Roots Organic soil and being fed nothing but h2o


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 22, 2011)

Coming right along, they look happy and ready to blow up.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 22, 2011)

they are starting to get the new smell which is usually the sign they are ready for 12.12. Switch by the new year and they will be ready for St. Patrick's day!!


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 22, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> they are starting to get the new smell which is usually the sign they are ready for 12.12. Switch by the new year and they will be ready for St. Patrick's day!!




greens a great color for st pattys day.. great work joc.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 23, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> they are starting to get the new smell which is usually the sign they are ready for 12.12. Switch by the new year and they will be ready for St. Patrick's day!!


Nice, I really like flowering early and getting smaller more manageable harvests from each plant. I usually end up with a bottle neck in my box tho and overvegged plants for my liking.... Its crowded but I do like the donkey dick colas lol.


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 23, 2011)

irish green donkey dick.. funkin a bouys lmao merry christmas joc , schwagg and all others subd.. happy new years and be safe..


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 24, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> irish green donkey dick.. funkin a bouys lmao merry christmas joc , schwagg and all others subd.. happy new years and be safe..


Haha, smoke on a donkey dick! Merry Christmas! Thank you Hammer.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 24, 2011)

LOL, Merry Christmas to you all as well!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 27, 2011)

the difference between worm castings and NO worm castings is pretty darn clear


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 28, 2011)

yesw it isd doing a great job. ima think ima gonna make a worm house this spring. it seems to be pretty easy.. ur plants look great joc. happy new year to all and be safe if headed out


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 28, 2011)

Very clear indeed! What ratio did you mix?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 28, 2011)

half a bag of Roots Organic and 3 pounds of worm castings

and you can see where my guard kitty has taken a few snacks from the leaf tips.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 28, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> half a bag of Roots Organic and 3 pounds of worm castings
> 
> and you can see where my guard kitty has taken a few snacks from the leaf tips.


lol, yep, I noticed that


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 29, 2011)

great growth but not a single pistil to be found  gonna give it another week or 2 and then start pulling


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 30, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> great growth but not a single pistil to be found  gonna give it another week or 2 and then start pulling


I guess that's what we get when we grow from seed... Sex is slow to show itself


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 30, 2011)

they are really slow, they should have shown by now. BUT 10 for 10!!!!!!!!!!! WTF, I never had this bad of ratio. I guess this is a problem trying to be self sufficient and make my own strain. thats the end of my seeds and the end of the Konway Kartel


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 30, 2011)

That sucks! Seems a little early though, I wouldn't go dumping them just yet. I just saw the first pistil on my Deep Purple x Haze today and its nearly 6 weeks old. It has been vegging under a small 4 bulb T5 with several other plants, so it vegged slow, but l don't give up until I see nutz. Granted I can usually identify the males as they grow more mature, I still keep them around until I am 100% certain. 

Hope your luck changes.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 30, 2011)

Me too but the good part is that my accountant/boss/holder of the money/ my wife, said I can get more seeds and start again. I thkn I will try something fruity, orange maybe, but i know i will make it a TGA product. more research to find just what i want.


----------



## Thehermaphroditemaker (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey came in the thread late, notice the original pics were dead so I skipped the the back; how old are they in that last pic on page 32? They're nice and bushy, are you LSTing? How old are they now? Kinda has some traits familiar to me, what strain is it again?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 31, 2011)

they are current as of a few days ago, the older ones are gone cause I had a scare and started deleting everything just to be safe. i topped them twice and LST with pipe cleaners so they are spread out towards the edges, only 5 per bag with Roots Organic, the one on the left has worm castings and the other one dosent, you can tell the difference. ill go back and get an age.
page 30 is the start and considering the germination and sprouting, i would say just over 4 weeks with 3 weeks of veg. They are a personal strain I made with Chocolope(fem) X HeadBand(male). first try at making my own strain.


----------



## Thehermaphroditemaker (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool; sounds like you're using a similar type of setup and soil as me. Does Roots Organic promote bushier plants or something? I used to use FFOF and never had plants so bushy. Of course I also didn't have a 1000W light.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 31, 2011)

Thehermaphroditemaker said:


> Cool; sounds like you're using a similar type of setup and soil as me. Does Roots Organic promote bushier plants or something? I used to use FFOF and never had plants so bushy. Of course I also didn't have a 1000W light.


In my experience FFOF was a good soil but always came up short in Cal and Mag around weeks 3-4 in flower. Other than that, it was solid for me. Although I haven't used RO soil for a grow I do use it for the base in my super soil which my plants love! 95% of them anyways, there are a couple of strains that find it a bit hot for awhile until they adjust. 

PS, quit makin hermies! lol


----------



## Thehermaphroditemaker (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha I'll try, I created this name based off my first medicinal tomato grow; had to make light of the situation I guess. I'm doing the same thing you are actually, super soil and RO!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 31, 2011)

I was a OF guy for the last 2 years and this is the first try of something different, actually SubCool said it was his choice if he didnt have supersoil...so good enough for Sub, fuck its good enough for my little shit 
I have always had bushy plants cause I top the shit whenever I can, I am not a huge fan of tall and lanky grows, but thats me and my 5' ceiling height.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 1, 2012)

that sucks bout the konway kartel dude. ur worm castings are kikin ass. nice job joc.. and happy new year..


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 1, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I was a OF guy for the last 2 years and this is the first try of something different, actually SubCool said it was his choice if he didnt have supersoil...so good enough for Sub, fuck its good enough for my little shit
> I have always had bushy plants cause I top the shit whenever I can, I am not a huge fan of tall and lanky grows, but thats me and my 5' ceiling height.


Hell yeah bro, bushy is the only way for me to grow indoors. My 600 light is only good for about 10" of penetration when i run it at about 12". Deeper than the 10" and its probably going to hash if it doesn't get trimmed during the lollipop.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 1, 2012)

I love the ROots organic, that stuff is awesome. still havent shown sex yet but i gave them a small shot of bloom booster or something like that to push them along a bit, but only the bushy ones have it, i am leaving the others along with no casting or nutes and see what happens.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 2, 2012)

so one of my "people" had me over to look at their snowblower this afternoon and shared some of Konway Kartel with me and sent me home with a re-gift (that I gave her last month) of KK. I found 2 seeds , 
so fucking happy I found them and that I have good friends around me.

and i am baked so that helps, always!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 2, 2012)

I have femmed seeds of the following, Arjans Haze #1...Church.....Great White Shark...and Hawaiian snow. only one seeds of each but they are another chance to cross KK with one of these or maybe all of them using KK as a male. Wonder what a strong sativa mix make would do with a 50/50 cross.
thinking of trying Church first my next round and do a cross with KK. I have had Church before and enjoyed it...options!!


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 3, 2012)

i believe it to be karma joc.. good things happen to good people.. i have lots of beans here joc. if ya want a list i can pm ya. if ur interested in adding a new pheno type. not a problem. havent been to onaway in a while i could prolly swing by with beans,clones whatever.. let me no.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, Ill keep it in mind 
and i am in alanson  49706
onaway is a little too inbred for my tastes


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


>


Nice


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 7, 2012)

the ones with no worm castings have finally taken off and are looking over the others, not good. I am thinking that maybe the Roots Organic may make the plants show sex later...??? I dont know, I see one pistil on one plant out of 10, the others are still a no show, but they are getting bigger, had to raise the light a foot since they were touching the T5's, oooops.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 7, 2012)

They look good! Mine don't usually show sex until they are that size or larger. I'm sure you'll see something soon you're probably just anxious since you're getting going again and eager lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 7, 2012)

WITH






WITHOUT


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 7, 2012)

Canopy is looking good! You going to take any cuts from the females?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 8, 2012)

naaaa, I would have to keep two rooms and two lights, my wife likes the setup I have now, small and low on power and still get the treadmill in the room


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 8, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> naaaa, I would have to keep two rooms and two lights, my wife likes the setup I have now, small and low on power and still get the treadmill in the room


That's cool... And easier too lol. Problem for me (and many others) is how addictive growing pot is so things gradually become bigger and bigger which means more time and responsibility. How about a rubbermaid tote with a cfl? LOL


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 8, 2012)

I started with a closet and a 250 HPS and went all the way to converting our computer room to a grow room with 4 lights dedicated power, exhaust going to the outside thru the wall and many other holes and crap in the walls and ceiling, lol, so I know how addicting it can be to grow. But its just me and 2 others that I do this for and am quite happy to be under the radar 

But some day I will have a pole barn................. AND THEN


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 8, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I started with a closet and a 250 HPS and went all the way to converting our computer room to a grow room with 4 lights dedicated power, exhaust going to the outside thru the wall and many other holes and crap in the walls and ceiling, lol, so I know how addicting it can be to grow. But its just me and 2 others that I do this for and am quite happy to be under the radar
> 
> But some day I will have a pole barn................. AND THEN


Ahahaha, we all think the same way don't we? LOL


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2012)

one male so far and the rest have shown pistils but are prolly hermies as the previous ones have been, o well, seeds!! Ill find a female in here someday, lol

With worm castings






without wormcastings


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 12, 2012)

i am so happy to see this i almost shot my load into their canopy


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 16, 2012)

With worm castings and a shot of Tiger Bloom getting a bit strethchy but thats fine, its only for me 






with out work castings or any nutes at all, 100% organic






with worm castings and nutes






all organic


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2012)

Coming along! Even thought they're stretching a bit much I bet all the nugs are nice and dense. I have a northern lights that stretches no matter what the nutrients or lighting distance. I just can't control it lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 16, 2012)

i topped and pinched and LST and it still grows fast and tall, o well thats fine by me. I was going to put the picture of the bud in a new thread and ask 
*how much longer?* lmao


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2012)

lol.... How far is your light and how old is the bulb. I learned this year that if I don't replace my bulb frequently enough I start getting more stretching... The NL I have in now looks alot like yours, but the Ice right next to it is compact and has tight node spacing. Go figure.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 16, 2012)

the light is probably 2" from the tallest cola and the bulbs are as old as the light, which needs to be replaced, thanks for the reminder  I am thinking of getting the 400 HPS out and using that to the end but i really want to see how the T5's finish....if it was for someone else I would give a shit but its just for me, lol, and i just want to see what happens...I am sure Subcool or some of the other better growers would give me a talking to about producing good quality buds...but fuck it, i grind it up anyway and stick it in a mason jar. LOL I do things a bit different.
I had some NK from a friend after i fixed her snowblower and it knocked me on my ass..good strong stuff, i like the sativa giggly high but i can appreciate the couch lock from the NL, I think i got 5 seeds from the bag and may make that a project.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the light is probably 2" from the tallest cola and the bulbs are as old as the light, which needs to be replaced, thanks for the reminder  I am thinking of getting the 400 HPS out and using that to the end but i really want to see how the T5's finish....if it was for someone else I would give a shit but its just for me, lol, and i just want to see what happens...I am sure Subcool or some of the other better growers would give me a talking to about producing good quality buds...but fuck it, i grind it up anyway and stick it in a mason jar. LOL I do things a bit different.
> I had some NK from a friend after i fixed her snowblower and it knocked me on my ass..good strong stuff, i like the sativa giggly high but i can appreciate the couch lock from the NL, I think i got 5 seeds from the bag and may make that a project.


dOOOOOd, break out the 400, you know it will get you a better yield and product. I can understand for experiment's sake, but what do you have to prove? Now that they're stretched like that the useful light from those T5's won't be very much passed the colas. Doitdoitdoit


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 16, 2012)

lol. fucker...Ill do it tomorrow morning

its in the room warming up from outside and will be up tomorrow, my wife said the same thing, why dont you use it if you have it....I cant win lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 18, 2012)

after some quality input, thanks SchwagBag, I have decided to get back to my 400 and let the T5 be for veg.







now all my snow stuff can be under there as well and dry out..

warm gloves and boots to me are like a nice warm tight vagina, ahhhhhhh


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 18, 2012)

Aahahahah nice analogy LOL. Good move man!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 18, 2012)

I just needed the shove, thanks


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 19, 2012)

Vicodin take me way!!!!!!!!!!

8" last night from 4am-2pm.
I take care of a couple up the hill and a few of my neighbors around the house and its becoming bitch, but i did get $10 from one, the first $$ in 10 years, so i told my wife $1 for every year isnt bad, lmao. But its the karma points and thats what i need. but my body is sore as hell, hence the vicodin.

My weed news.

I threw in 7 beans from my last "mystery" bag from a fellow Konway Kartel person, the other one as there are me and her  she wouldnt tell me what that bag was but it was really good, so the beans are in h2o along with some GreenHouse Seeds, Great White Shark, Church, Arjans Haze #1 and a Snow Queen. 

I will soak them till tomorrow and throw them right into soil, usually they go into pper towel until the tap root shows, but fuck it. 
Roots Organic again and this time its nutes all the way and going straight to 12-12 after the pop ground.

I am thinking I have 4-6 weeks of my current ones till harvest and that will give these newbs time to show sex and maybe be able to cross some KK with something. My a button isnt working as good as usual, spoogh maybe?

Motherless.com..............GACB3835/833C7D6 <-- ---love this one, no nudity just a girl dancing around in her drawers, ahhhhhh


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 23, 2012)

i have pinched the tops of the plant with nutes so they dont throw off the balance of the light



























50 days of life, (popped ground 12/4, 27 in Dec and 23 days into January)


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 25, 2012)

the one on the right is a mix of seeds, 2-Greenhouse, 5-KK and 2-GDP

the one on the left is 5 KK




.

this is 2 GDP only






Under the light till they pop ground then they are vegging out for a few weeks at a friends house to keep the numbers legal and all 
always gotta stay legal


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice you going 12/12 from seed?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 25, 2012)

not planning on it, once they get big enough they are being shipped out, 2 to 3 weeks at the most. I setup the T5's on the side of the grow to hit the sides and underneath with some light, kinda makes it a nice room to be in with the lights and heat, you really forget that its cold and gray outside


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 25, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> not planning on it, once they get big enough they are being shipped out, 2 to 3 weeks at the most. I setup the T5's on the side of the grow to hit the sides and underneath with some light, kinda makes it a nice room to be in with the lights and heat, you really forget that its cold and gray outside


I hear you JoC, I get pretty cozy in my room during the winter. Nice and warm, bright, smelling of enriched soil and dank bud  Puts me in a comfy place when I take a few tokes.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 26, 2012)

the smell of the soil is powerful at night when the fans are off and its just the furnance forcing the air to move, gets me thinking of spring planting season and getting the raspberries and strawberries out and in the ground, cant wait


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 30, 2012)

well they look the same as most plants do thru the first 4 weeks of flower, the stalks are getting thicker and they received their first real shot of full strength nutes. I have no batteries for the camera till tonight because I am too lazy to go out in the cold just for batteries, fuck it. i broke off a branch the other day moving shit around, well i hung it up to dry and smoked some last night and got the green headache, lol. 

With FDD in prison or going to soon, I wonder if they will nab his bank records and look at those? I bought 2 pieces of glass from him last year thru paypal and wonder if i need to worry abit? nothing more than $150, o well. I woinder what he got busted with and if they were watching this site? makes ya wonder.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 30, 2012)

Who is FDD?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 30, 2012)

a mod here that some hate and some like, FDD2BLK, i bought some glass from him, real nice stuff, just glad thats all i bought


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 1, 2012)

i topped dressed with happy frog that was left from the last planting, the store was out of RO so I had to get something and i hope that i have moved past OF, not that it isnt good just think i have advanced a little.
anyway i am high as fuck 
trimming and watering and moving lights I got a chance to sit down and spend some quality "bud" time and noticed that I have one plant, 2 stalks and not much side branching, just tall and thick with a hint of lemon. She has some calyxs that are swollen with seeds, so i finally found a good enough plant to separate it from the rest, a new project. no batteries cause i got high, lol.... didnt take pictures..cause i got high....made pigs in a blanket for lunch....cause i got high


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 1, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i topped dressed with happy frog that was left from the last planting, the store was out of RO so I had to get something and i hope that i have moved past OF, not that it isnt good just think i have advanced a little.
> anyway i am high as fuck
> trimming and watering and moving lights I got a chance to sit down and spend some quality "bud" time and noticed that I have one plant, 2 stalks and not much side branching, just tall and thick with a hint of lemon. She has some calyxs that are swollen with seeds, so i finally found a good enough plant to separate it from the rest, a new project. no batteries cause i got high, lol.... didnt take pictures..cause i got high....made pigs in a blanket for lunch....cause i got high


Dude I love pigs in a blanket baaaaaad lol. I love croissants period. I like to fill them with all sorts of shit and crush a whole tube solo.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 2, 2012)

how much longer and what is my yield? can i smoke it now? is it finished?
BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA































THEY ARE LOOKING RIGHT ON TRACK sorry for the caps.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice use of the T5's!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 2, 2012)

it helps to be in this room during the gray overcast weather lately


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 5, 2012)

gonna be gone tomorrow for work so here are this weeks pics with a little ISO action on the camera
They are getting close, cats had WW3 in the room last night and killed 2 sprouts and broke a branch, o well.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 7, 2012)

1/4 of prebuds taken last week from the side and the next 2 days off. My wife bought me Lucky Charms and is taking the dog to daycare tomorrow.........all day to myself, think i will pack a small lunch and bake in the field enjoying the sun  Life is Good (tomorrow anyway)


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 7, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 1/4 of prebuds taken last week from the side and the next 2 days off. My wife bought me Lucky Charms and is taking the dog to daycare tomorrow.........all day to myself, think i will pack a small lunch and bake in the field enjoying the sun  Life is Good (tomorrow anyway)


Enjoy the day JoC!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2012)

latest candy coated goodness


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 12, 2012)

fan leaves are starting to turn colors, i plan one more shot of nutes this monday with molasses and thats it for nutes. the smell is becoming abit of a problem but not enough to get the fan out of the shed and the swelling is amazing. I threw 2 colas into cure this morning after a few days of drying.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 13, 2012)

ghetto


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 14, 2012)

fan is in use and the smell of pineapples (?i know) can be smelt from outside as my neighbor told me when i got home last night, "Hey smells like apples and fruit out here.."

i know pineapples, right? where did that pheno come from? looking out for some seeds to start falling in a few days, 2 more weeks and i think they will be ripe for the picking, at 7 weeks now


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 16, 2012)

mine always taste better then store bought, lol or maybe its just me  $86 per ounce and thats the popcorn and what it cost me to grow so i am hoping it will come down in the 60's by the time its all over and cured.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 16, 2012)

also figured out that one vicodin and a bowl or four really hits the spot and makes the aches go away but i do seem a bit more than usual, but i did talk to the landlord across the way a few days ago and was baked outta me stones. looked him in the eye the whole time..he never skipped a beat and was none the wiser. so anyway that picture of the popcorn is going out to my nurse and great friend whose birthday is tomorrow. i dont drink much less at bars on a Friday night, but its a good present to have when its all said and done.\
i am hungry.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 16, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> also figured out that one vicodin and a bowl or four really hits the spot and makes the aches go away but i do seem a bit more than usual, but i did talk to the landlord across the way a few days ago and was baked outta me stones. looked him in the eye the whole time..he never skipped a beat and was none the wiser. so anyway that picture of the popcorn is going out to my nurse and great friend whose birthday is tomorrow. i dont drink much less at bars on a Friday night, but its a good present to have when its all said and done.\
> i am hungry.


Heck yeah, she will appreciate it! People love some good meds now and again especially when it finds them as a surprise gift


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 19, 2012)

bought a new pipe with a carved indian/native whatever on it. thats the new kitty in the background.
Its a huge pipe, heavy as fuck with the tigers etched on the sides...thinking of a name that goes with the Detroit Tigers and cannabis..hmm big strong and sturdy....Miguel aka Miguel Cabrera.
My bongs new name is Miguel...thanks guys!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 16, 2012)

Since the posts god deleted I thought I better say it again. The days are only 12 hours long right now man, you may want to keep your shit indoors for photo period reasons alone. I hope all is well!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 16, 2012)

wtf happened to my journal?? I had 41 pages this morning..hmmmm


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 17, 2012)

with losing a months worth of shit, I GOT MY AVATAR BACK!!!!! lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2012)

this where i am currently

these girls are under the T5's until 8am and go back under at 7pm to finish the 18/6, but they love the sun so far, watered the shit outta dem this afternoon whilst making the super soil







I made supersoil (kinda) and its ready when the weather turns more permanent, though the weather guy said this morning that this will might be considered Spring as their forcasts say that April is going to be above normal for temps and rainfall.






those are my 3y/o raspberrie bushes in the back ground. fucking love raspberries!!


















these are for around the yard and usually have a bunch of herbs in them, rosemary, thyme and some purple oregano, just gotta show off the purple colors in legal fashion, the hanging plant will be some kind of spider and a climbing ivy and climb down.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 22, 2012)

tap roots and they are waiting to sprout
























waiting for the roots to poke thru


----------



## jojo1980 (Mar 22, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> waiting for the roots to poke thru


hey bro, how old were these at the time of pic?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 22, 2012)

2 days give or take


----------



## DSB65 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice pics.....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 23, 2012)

thx
i wish i had the other 2 pages of growth that are gone now, thanks hacker ass


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 28, 2012)

I met Darren McCarty once in 2000 at Chris Osgoods bachelor party, I was the bartender at a bar they spent all night in. Darren is still a hero of mine for standing up for Chris Draper..See Lemieux and McCarty on youtube. Anyway he was a real down to earth guy that was really passionate about a few things, hockey and his friends. I made my girl at the time cum 2x, unheard of for me, she asked me what i was thinking about and I said D.Mac.
Anyway he is still a great person to talk to and just hang out with, me the regular shithead hanging out with a former pro athlete.

Subcool to me is in the same category, passionate about what he does and very head strong. I wont do my wife thinking of him but I will be thinking of Dank 2.0







I cannot express my gratitude enough over this book, it gives me something to shoot for and to strive to achieve


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;MHEuMqyTHEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHEuMqyTHEU&feature=autoplay&list=FLTd7kMCYsHHp1f2VLIIw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=1[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Mar 29, 2012)

cool video man..........


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 30, 2012)

Much thanks to Ccoastal for sharing this video as well.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 12, 2012)

i have been sharing more information and pictures at another website on the internet, find me on Subs Mirc channel as FunkyButt and other websites as well.

Did that break any rules RIU?


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 12, 2012)

Loving the first pic, she looks promising!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 16, 2012)

that one has been in veg for almost 2 months, topped 3 times and had 10 clones taken from her and she keeps on trucking..she is going to be my winter grow, just her and maybe some qush from TGA and cross them and see what happens,

[video=youtube_share;PR6SAWp2aaU]http://youtu.be/PR6SAWp2aaU[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 16, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> that one has been in veg for almost 2 months, topped 3 times and had 10 clones taken from her and she keeps on trucking..she is going to be my winter grow, just her and maybe some qush from TGA and cross them and see what happens,
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PR6SAWp2aaU]http://youtu.be/PR6SAWp2aaU[/video]


Some nice property, how many acres do you have there?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 16, 2012)

its around 40ish, and not much is usable is mostly wet and soaky with a very high water table...10-20ft.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 17, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> its around 40ish, and not much is usable is mostly wet and soaky with a very high water table...10-20ft.


Do you drop your ladies around there? I've never grown outdoors but I would think that would be great for some low maintenance outdoor plants... Just get a nice hole with some good organic mix and let them do their thing! Not as much worry for watering which is the biggest risk when growing outdoors IMO.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 17, 2012)

this will be the first year out there, but the hunters are going to give me some problems in the fall around harvest time, but we'll see what happens. Nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2012)

family picture






the very left in the white bucket is the newest and is a mystery seed

the hanging basket is going to be transplanted in 2 days

the twig is a lilac bush for my wife

all the white buckets are going outside soon

and the large girl is one of mine and is the one that finally ha most of what we want, so she gave 10 clones last month and they are out to the group being grown to keep my #'s in check


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2012)

not the largest stem and it needs some support







16 bud sites on the outside and more than 29 on the inside


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 18, 2012)

That girl is begging to be supercropped into a monster bush!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2012)

that was the plan with a ton of veg time....it should be fun


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 21, 2012)

the following was sent to me via email, I have never been a big fan of large groups with a dedicated person running the whole show. MMJ is free for all and we shouldnt need a organization saying they represent the entire state of Michigan patients, when they clearly do not.
In fairness, I have met Malamute, the leader of CPU, and found him to be very open in giving in person as well as in knowledge. MMMA? I dealt with a few times and always came back with a sour taste in my mouth.

_*
First, I wanted to give you folks an update in the market. The Jackson Market is operating with the full knowledge and approval of the city of Jackson. We are compliant with all local and state law. The City understands our mission. We have educated them that we fill a vital position in the community. We are unique in that we are compassion based and non profit. The market is located at 135 West Pearl in Jackson, MI. The market opens from 12 to 4 every Sat. and Sunday. The market remain safe.

The ruling from the appeals court is troubling on many levels. A person can test positive for cannabis use for up to 30 days. This new ruling means that if you are tested, whether you are impaired or not, you can be convicted. It might have been two weeks since you medicated, but they can still convict you. Even more troubling to me, it is a Section 7 violation. Which nullifies the medical marijuana defense. Which means you could be prosecuted under the PHC or the CSA for possession. It was a terrible ruling and places all of us in danger.

We were successful in stopping the four bills and educating the public as to the danger to patients. My concern is when I hear CPU talking about fixing the Bills. Hearing them talking about having so much work in, that they don&#8217;t want the Bills to die. This is insane folks. The whole idea is to try to preserve our freedom, not to save CPU wasted efforts at over turning the act. They were responsible for the Bills to start with. They say as much themselves. They were also responsible for reaching compromises before the committee vote. Without their approval those Bills would not have made it to the vote on the 29th of March. Now, that we have delayed the vote again, they are again talking about fixing the Bills. These folks have failed miserably and are desperate. That is a recipe for disaster. They continue too insist on repeating their mistakes. That is the definition of insanity. Write your Reps today and tell them that CPU does not represent you. !
The email-omatic is still up and running. Don&#8217;t delay. http://mmma.co/email/MMMA_minorml_email_form_letter1.html

We have a protest scheduled for May 29th to protest the appeals court decision as well as the pending legislation. We urge you to go to the protest Facebbok page and join. Please use the facebook tool to invite all of your friends. We must build an army to stop these civil rights violations. The Facebook Page is located at https://www.facebook.com/events/312712545467695/314041402001476/?notif_t=like Thanks, Blueberry
*_


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 23, 2012)

happy 420 in CO.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 25, 2012)

I spy some flowers


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 25, 2012)

going to be interesting to see if they get done before the heat of July.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 25, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> going to be interesting to see if they get done before the heat of July.


You have some 10-12 week strains there?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 26, 2012)

it is the same konway kartel i have been working with the last year or so but this is the good pheno that is more indica (short and bushy with training) but has an uplifting buzz with a pineapple smell. I have had 3 of these phenos before this one and always got them around 8-9 weeks, but this one has grown more bushy then anything previous and it dosent smell like any before her.

This is also my first shot in super soil, just to see if all the hype is for real or if i should keep with my mix of roots and other stuff.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 26, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> it is the same konway kartel i have been working with the last year or so but this is the good pheno that is more indica (short and bushy with training) but has an uplifting buzz with a pineapple smell. I have had 3 of these phenos before this one and always got them around 8-9 weeks, but this one has grown more bushy then anything previous and it dosent smell like any before her.
> 
> This is also my first shot in super soil, just to see if all the hype is for real or if i should keep with my mix of roots and other stuff.


Good luck JoC, if you mixed it right I think you'll like it. I usually add some more lime and tend to bump with compost tea later in flower every now and then. Here's an AK cola I just chopped, ran in Super Soil!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 26, 2012)

i wish i had that right bout now  Ill give SS a shot but with me, I hate anything new, i guess i am set in my way and dont like change....but we'll see what the girls look like at harvest and that will determine if i use it in the next grows, but i do like that it makes enough for my few plants and some left over for the vegetable garden and some of my wifes flowers


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 26, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i wish i had that right bout now  Ill give SS a shot but with me, I hate anything new, i guess i am set in my way and dont like change....but we'll see what the girls look like at harvest and that will determine if i use it in the next grows, but i do like that it makes enough for my few plants and some left over for the vegetable garden and some of my wifes flowers


You bet! It has really simplified my perpetual garden. No more mixing nutes for specific points in the cycle. Now its just water for the most part with a little kick every now and again. I hope it works well for you and your garden.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 28, 2012)

the roots have finally hit the super soil and the growth is more than I have ever seen before with Roots Organic or any FF product I have used. the growth is so much that the inner flowers are white and not the light green associated with new growth. very very impressed with SS and the guy on Ebay that i bought it from.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 29, 2012)

here are the latest

these are all new sprouts going outside for the summer in a few days
















this one is a topping experiment to see how long it takes to grow new shoots






these next 3 are outside as well
















this girl is staying indoors till finished sometime late June, hopefully before the heat of July






family shot before they are seperated






this one will stay indoors as well to finish





top view of the above to see the bud sites


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 4, 2012)

[video][/video]


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 14, 2012)

found some nanners yesterday and i went thru the clones one by one and did what I could. most of the pistils are still white and straight but there are the few bud sites that have the postils brown and starting to shrink back.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 14, 2012)

That sucks! Its a bit early to find nanners isn't it?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 4, 2012)

i am thinking 4 more weeks, end of june, perfect timing for the 4th and friends parties this year, enjoy
Up by Taqhuamenon this week staying for a few days at the end of the week, just the wife and the dog


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 4, 2012)

and its my day off


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 14, 2012)

these are the biggest one and slowest left











these next 3 are the smallest of the litter but she is packing on weight at the end, huge dose of molasses, 1tbsp/gallon for a week straight and now water to the end.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 18, 2012)

last feeding was today, give her a week of nothing and then 36 hours of darkness then up in the rack she goes.


----------



## chickenpoop (Jun 18, 2012)

some of your seedlings need water


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 18, 2012)

I bet you're glad I nudged you to break out the ballast LOL. Those are looking GREAT!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 19, 2012)

indeed i am grateful, I am always hesitant at the beginning but in the end it makes perfect sense, another reason why I got married, I hate making decisions.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 19, 2012)

chickenpoop said:


> some of your seedlings need water


i a high and i still dont understand where that is coming from, these arent seedlings....meant for another thread maybe?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 22, 2012)

the first bowl gets you high, since i was already smoking some other stuff at work, my home grown just added a depth that i didnt have before.
the 2nd bowl was a let down at first with no immediate effect
the 3rd bowl has my tinitus going nuts into the left frontal lobe of my brain, i am wrecked.







2.8 oz and a few seeds...no complaint for anyone yet, its all gone and my season is done, see you in the fall for our winter grows


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 2, 2012)

so i bought a Jeep, said after my first one that i was done with Jeeps....but this one fell into my lap. 94 YJ with a 302 and a np435 tranny....thing wont do 75 but it can pull a tree out of the ground, fuckers got some low end torque...so anyways that has all of my attention now and growing has taken a back seat. I have 2 going know just to get ready for WInter'12 or is it winter '13? Do we start with this year 2012 and call it season of 2012 or is it the pother way around?

but ya nothing special going on but when we start in a few months, Ill start back up


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse- 600w-HPS-Grow-Light.asp
Bought this today with an upgraded bulb and reflector so now 2-400's and a 600 all hps, but the 600 is both MH and HPS

and have 12 beans in water from my recent bag of "who-knows-what" but it worked nicely, so Winter '13 is on the way


----------



## Jennylasting (Sep 22, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i a high and i still dont understand where that is coming from, these arent seedlings....meant for another thread maybe?


i think he means the pics you posted of the new sprouts a page back! good lookers there man, fat cola's!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 27, 2012)

so today was the first round with the 600 and digitzal ballast, holy batman, i cant believe the amount of heat difference between the magnetic and digital, very very nice


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 12, 2012)

_http://nmi.craigslist.org/cas/3334209989.html

bbc tonight - w4m (tc-you host)

Date: 2012-10-12, 1:48PM EDT
Reply to this post [email protected]


Looking for NSA tonight with a good lookin black gentleman.



You should be clean DDF, very good looking, well endowed, have lots of stamina and be able to host.



I'm white, short and thick with a nice big ass. I am also clean, ddf and very good looking.



Sound good? Send me a message!  
Location: tc-you host
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests_


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 14, 2012)

_http://nmi.craigslist.org/cas/3337692101.html

Thick Caramel Chick w/ NSA situation
Is there any body wanna come over to my place? I am not busy right now and would like to play with a nice looking man. I am* physically fit*, gorgsexy, love to try new things, and like blowjob, both giving and receiving. Ive never done this and you probably don't either but..*.GIVEN A BLOWJOB? NO I HAVENT*
We were riding the loop midafternoon, in typical denver heat. You were shirtless and when you passed me, you complemented my bike. I thanked you but couldn't catch up, and of course my riding time was about over.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nsa.
big prehot woman wants a bang buddie
drama free & discreet ,friends with benefits.i dont care if you are single or not. i prefer latino ages 19-28 only please.be able to host & drive to me. *u must like thick girls* . _


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 30, 2012)

this is our winter. now have 3 lights, a mass of good seeds we have been working on over 3 years and the knowledge to make a sizable crop. I have dunked and toweled 13 seeds and are over the cable box for a few days. Mixing soil tomorrow in the shed and should be ready in a month or two which gives me that time to veg these girls out.
Still trying to get the boss to let me drill a ventilation hole in the roof so i can exhaust straight out. But i fully expect to get my first pound of medicine this spring which should keep me stocked thru the summer.
4 years of doing this stuff and finally am at a place where I can say I know what I am doing 
but imagine i will still fuck up here and there


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey, better late than never! Good luck, I'm sure you'll meet your goal.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 31, 2012)

the 600 is on and the 400 is hanging and waiting, in the opther pic you can see my 2nd 400 on the edge, i need to rebuild the ballast and bpoth 400's need new bulbs






12* seeds of Konway Kartel, (Chocolope X Headband _707_) havent been able to be 100% on the 707 but it has all the qualities of a good 707.

and for schwag, I am not sure i mind being late to the party cause i know that I have learned 90% of my genetics and can grow some monsters this time around  I dont call it late, I call it prepared, efficient, frugal, lol....ok i am late, BUT i havent spent money on seeds in 2 years or so.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 31, 2012)

here is the lineup on the new soil.






i forgot about this pic till i saw the MGvsFFOF thread............again..lol

I can get a few oz's from MG not trying, it all depends on the grower...kids :facepalm:


----------



## Blackhawk149 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice setup man. What temps r u getting there?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 31, 2012)

the room now is around 65, since *I CANT DRILL INTO THE ROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



that was for my wife 



I cant grow here in the summer, my ventilation isnt good enough yet....yet But all in all this is 4 years of growing building bigger and getting more efficent


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 2, 2012)

8 of 12* have popped so far and i see 3 under the surface ready to surface soon.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 4, 2012)

BE AFRAID....BE VERY AFRAID OR FUCKING FAST











and they are spread out but remember it only takes one well placed shot
Beretta 9mm and a Glock 19


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 4, 2012)

and here are the little ladies, 4 days into life they are looking normal...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 10, 2012)

and one week later we have moved them into a larger condo until the final move going into 12.12 light


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 17, 2012)

here are the new little Konway Kartel and we are down to 12 as the cats took one


my lonely mystery seed


2 of the best phenos of KK that have been grown yet


i am fighting the urge to get the little ones under 12.12.

i now have a student that has been watching me and the grows the past 4 months. hopefully she will pick this up pretty quick, i think she will, and pass it along to someone else.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 20, 2012)

the little guys/girls are under 12.12, i lost one more seedling and the tall plant took a nose dive and i chopped it this morning, got the light too close and it burnt and then stressed, not pretty.

i go to TC tomorrow and get my re-cert in the afternoon, taking the new jeep so it should be interesting to see a jacked up jeep rolling on 35's and a 6"lift rolling thru traverse city...

these are the smaller seedlings, just little guys under the 400 in 2 gallon bags. my source for buckets isnt talking to me anymore, o well, first containers i paid for in a few years.


there are two almost m,ature plants and two seedlings


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 22, 2012)

They appear to like your soil mix very much!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 25, 2012)

I have aphids I am assuming from the Roots I bought when I planted the little guys. I have put plastic wrap on the soil to smother them to death and they wont be able for fly around and they will die, hopefully. otherwise its off to the store in a few days and find something to use.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 1, 2012)

still have a case of the black flying rats, I took down 4 yesterday that had them coming from the soil and there are 6 left. I am taking the soil and lezaving it in bags but putting them outside to freeze whatever is in the soil..eggs, larvae. I started another 6 in case these need to be taken down as well.








these are these are the last of the Konway Kartel seeds. i might try and get some more going but it was a fun 2-3 years of playing and now it might be a seed of SubCools/TGA and a Gage Green product







might start a new breed in honor of someone here going down for a marijuana charge that shouldnt be, thanks for the address!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 3, 2012)

any ideas? they are in the same soil as the rest and this happening to 2, i pulled 2 that were like this but were too small to keep. I am inda hoping that genetics are popping out cause 6 plants are healthy and growing just dandy in the same soil. so fuck, IDK..i will wait and see what happens. i am going to give them their first real shot of nutes in a few days, they get foliar fed every 5 days with a good misting.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 5, 2012)

my real, first, virgin perpetual grow in action


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 7, 2012)

i won a weekly award for best ass kisser at work and the first thing i picked waqs this awesome planter with one thing in mind:


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 12, 2012)

i am baked after plowing and shoveling, snowblowing, fuck i hate the first snow fall, makes me feel old. 

i gave up a few residence places to the neighbor kid so he can have some money, he got out of prision after 9 years and is looking for work. he is 5' and maybe 100lbs, so i am not afraid of having him in the hood. (5'10, 220)
before he got out his mother is a few houses down and I always knew she lived alone and is old so i did what we all would do, i did her drive free of charge tp be a good guy.
well the kid comes out a few weeks ago and is now charging $20/hour to remove the snow, lol. i am expecting calls soon to get me back, lol.

lost the condenser in the walkin cooler at the restaurant and came in to a 60 degree cooler and all food was warm, lol, see ya $1000's, we figure $2500 without overhead to prep, clean and other shit..fuck that hurts, thats a vacation in March, well was a vacation in March.
gotta take the dog for a walk soon, then get back and take a nap before doing my real jobbie job.
that is all.

RIU has its problems, we all do but demanding anything from PotRoast is silly, his site is bigger than we know, we are just numbers to them and thats fine.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 12, 2012)

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/3458131230.html


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 13, 2012)

Usually a sign of overwatering/waterlogged. I have a super lemon haze that tends to do this in super soil though. SLH is not a big eater and she tends to show stress from making spreading her roots in a fresh pot of SS. Maybe try cutting the soil a bit with 20% peat moss and see if it lightens it up a bit for both water retention and nutrient strength?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 16, 2012)

it was almost a deficiency in the soil, i added some GH micro, gro and bloom and everything came out well :thumbsup:
if you look closely, the tall thins plants around the big center one, ewll the sativas are one month old. go back to page 45 i think, 11.17.12. they are by far the fastest growing plants I have had.



My last emergency stock of seeds and then we are buying something from TGA and something from Gage Green and going to play with those stable genetics for a few years.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 16, 2012)

*what to breed next?*

extensions suck

so i was looking at Jilly Bean from TGA and going with Gage Green Black Berry Pie


i love the high and smoothness of Jilly Bean and i thknk adding a little purple,diesel will give it some major depth, but it sounds delicious.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 17, 2012)

up to date pics
these are the same plant that is coming down real soon
I took these to see any difference because i think it has stopped growing, lol i know.











































these are the ones that are just over 6 weeks old, crazy fast growth i have never seen before in any strain of mine. veg for 2 weeks and flower.

























of course your opinions are needed, schwag, stump and anyone else here


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 19, 2012)

my card was in the mail to day, less than a month, fast!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 21, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> *what to breed next?*
> 
> extensions suck
> 
> ...


I know I wouldn't be inclined based on the photograph lol. I haven't finished a sub strain yet. I got a male vortex and a female querkle right now. I'll probably end up tossing the male vortex as I don't have a place to put him. Unless I get really ambitious and buld a tote to flower him. Happy Holidays JoC.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 21, 2012)

you too Schwag!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 21, 2012)

That's good to hear because I waited too long to renew and I don't like being with just the paperwork while I wait for my card.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 22, 2012)

dont tell but for the last 3 years I was growing with no card, just to prove if you arent stupid, you can grow and not attract attention


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 3, 2013)

here is the spring '13 grow, AK-48 from _Sharecropper_, a new grower/acquaintance that boards their pets the same place we do.







same as before, they sprout and they go into solo cups with Roots until they veg a few weeks or a month depending on space in the flower room.
then they go into their final home, whether 2 or 5 gallon pots i havent decided yet, might do 1/2 n 1/2, veg 6 longer while 6 are flowering.

Soil is still Roots 707 on the top with Supersoil 1/3 way to the bottom, works everytime!!

veging with a 250 hps and flowering with a 400 and 600 hps


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 3, 2013)

they will soak for 24 hours first and the ones that fall are the ones I keep.

wet paper towel folded over with the seeds inside will go into a zip lock baggie and onto the Dish receiver for warmth for a few days til i get taproots


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 6, 2013)

13 of the 15 came out, not bad







and here they will sit for a few more weeks in their red solo cup in some Light Warriot.







Picked up some Happy Frog for flowering, never used it but the hydro said it was almost as good as the Roots 707 but with no gnats, SOLD!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 7, 2013)

I like happy frog for seedlings and veg. I wouldn't use it for flower though, your flowering plants will turn it into nothing more than substrate in 2-3 weeks, so be ready to feed including cal and mag. Same with the 707 which is about 50% of the concentration of the regular roots, my bread and butter 

Have you seen Vermifire anywhere in the northern parts? I'd like to try it but haven't seen it anywhere yet. Nice looking sprouts, good luck with the ratio, I'm hoping for giiirrrlz


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 7, 2013)

vermfire? i havent heard of it, i am going back to get more shit this weekend, ill check them out and see, chances are that the owner has never heard of it before.

I will put my supersoil on the bottom of the pots 1/3 or so and have HF on top for veg, i think that should be good. I wouldnt mind a few males, i have had this strain before and am looking for a good couple to work with in the near future.

I am more worried about opening my grow to someone besides me and my wife, just leaves too many loose ends to cause trouble and i am a worrier anyway. o well.

Man i love that avatar, lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 10, 2013)

ill show you my grows but you need to see the reason for the grows, my medical condition.



this is one of over 100 scars, 50+ on the top of my head for my sebaceous cysts.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2013)

Damn JoC, that's an awful condition to deal with I'm sure, both mentally and physically. Get those stitches out quick! Don't scratch!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 12, 2013)

my docf said one time during surgery that of all the conditions that can afflict the human body, I am lucky to have only these. he has a patient with the same condition except he/she has them all over on the outside, mine are under the skin so they are not as bad. I tried to get in contact with the other patient to give him information that MMJ does help the inflammation and irritation, but patient confidentiality and all. 
Physically it hurts all the time, soreness and the constant itching plus they stink to high heaven when the are draining and i have comes to terms with it mentally, but that took years to cope with.
A few years ago, 8-10 or so my nieces told me at Christmas that I had jelly running down my face, a cyst had burst under my hair and I didnt feel it, pus and blood..lol, jelly  love those girls.
Schwag have a great day!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 12, 2013)

ak47 from sharecropper and the KK are konway kartel, my strain 
these are my spring harvest and with a new cloner in the mail, i will be able to squeeze another harvest in between may and june. fucking love growing and being able to smoke my plants. I "gave" some for a birthday present to a dear friend, the ex, and they loved it and had no idea such quality is around, lol. i think its medium at best but everyone in the circle loves it, i guess i am my own worst critic, i always know i can do better, go longer in veg....lol.
BUt IT couldnt happen without my wifes approval and thats hwy i love her sooooo fucking much, man she saved me from a life of alcoholism and probably much worse,  she is awesome.

Camping this spring in the UP again, cant wait, and this time we are meeting some of you fuckers in person, its time!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 16, 2013)

3 hanging to dry, one quick dried and shipped out and one growing and the rest are 3-4 weeks away from flowering, and now with the cloner up and ready..its gonna be pretty fun. I am hoping for a nice AK to clone and keep alive as a mother. My soil was a bit too hot for this round of Konway KArtel, but with the AK's being heavy indicas, i expect them to flourish. i have never grown someone elses'genetics before, kinda nervous to get them right.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 20, 2013)

trying to get my wife to get her medical records and go and see the Dr. and get her card, name me as her caregiver and have 24 legal plants. I have a cloner and all equipt. i am ready for the ump to large scale, only one question...

where would i get rid of all overages? GC3, but i havent really heard much about them and their website sucks. i wont farm them out locally. the FM talk in gaylord is a possibility but its all talk now.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 21, 2013)

Getting more patients for your overages or making concentrates and/or edibles like crazy is the only legal way. I stay legal but honestly I end up giving a lot of concentrates away to my patients. They seem to be happy! Its fun to play with cooking and hash making. Just an idea for you.... With 24 plants you could do a finely tuned perpetual garden of your favorite strains with a very short veg and your overages would not be as much as you think, perhaps. It would make for easier trimming and more efficient garden management as well. This is the best way to stay within your legal weight limits IMO. 

Adding a patient (your wife) adds legal weight, which is really more important than the added plants you can legally have. If I added another patient I wouldn't have any more plants, I would just turn less into concentrates. The way the law is written its really designed for a perpetual garden with small(er) plant yields. It can be a challenge to keep it legal, since there is no way you can move your overages legally unless the person is a registered patient tied to you as their caregiver (so ruled the Michigan Supreme Court). A patient for which you provide that can be set up as a caregiver for other patients without actually growing is probably the best scenario. Then legally they will need an increased volume to provide for their own patients.

Example

You provide for yourself, your wife and another patient who can position him/her self to take on their own patient without growing. Under this scenario you could have up to 10 oz and 36 plants in your residence legally, and you could turn over more volume more quickly, in theory. You could probably do this with just 24 plants depending on the demand of your patients. I presume you already can grow enough for you and your wife without having another cardholder involved at all.

Just an example, I hope this helps.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 21, 2013)

no doubt schwag it helps. I can keep my wife and I supplied for most of the year, i have my fuckups and dry periods, i maybe buy 5 quarters a year. i wont add another patient until i can get the meds I want to grow and have it fine tuned where i know 100% what should happen and more importantly, take care of someone's needs that arent family and wont be happy with something else. its my reputation as a grower and producer to get the best out there that I can.

i think of different perpetual grow cycles at work, lol. i have them, all mapped out in my head but when i get home they are gone. o well. work goes by quickly.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 22, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> no doubt schwag it helps. I can keep my wife and I supplied for most of the year, i have my fuckups and dry periods, i maybe buy 5 quarters a year. i wont add another patient until i can get the meds I want to grow and have it fine tuned where i know 100% what should happen and more importantly, take care of someone's needs that arent family and wont be happy with something else. its my reputation as a grower and producer to get the best out there that I can.
> 
> i think of different perpetual grow cycles at work, lol. i have them, all mapped out in my head but when i get home they are gone. o well. work goes by quickly.


Perpetual basically runs itself once you get it going. I flower 8-10plants at a time, one or two in and out each week ideally. Its not spot on as I have many strains with different finish times. I have 4 boxes I like to use as well as a cloning area. It breaks down like this. 

Clones - I have a cloning area for clones until they're ready to be planted. Single bulb T5 and a propagation dome.
Early Vegging - Once they're ready they go from cuttings they're potted and go into the "early veg" box. 4 x 4' T5 box. 
Late Vegging - Once the plants fill out their first containers they are transplanted into 8 gallon Oregon Breathers with supersoil / Roots mix and move them into the "late veg" box. Here they will spread their root base, mature, and get ready for flower while undergoing training. They will spend 2 -4 weeks here depending on their maturity and vigor. 2 x 180W LED.
Flowering - When a plant is harvested out of one of the flower boxes there is vacancy. I pick the most mature "late veg" plant and take 2-4 cuttings from it. Into the flower box it goes to make fruit.
Chop one down, do it again.

There can be some bottlenecks at times depending on how many strains I try to manage, but it all works out. I am using LED's in my late veg box which seems to be working well. The plants take up less water and grow more slowly as far as I can tell, which is nice because if they grow too fast there could be major bottlenecks i.e. vegging with HID. I reckon if you adopt this method you'll never run out again.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 22, 2013)

it seems like i have been in a constant stone since 2008, lol. i veg and clone in the same closet and 18/6 in straight Roots/Happy Frog, whichever i have on hand. Transplant into 3-5 gal. containers and then more Roots and my soil mix on the bottom and into the big room with a 600 and 400 hps until they are finished. i try and get 6 -10 going at the same time. 6 in veg/clone, 6 more 2-4 weeks into veg and 6 flowering. so far it works and can only get better with a cloner and a good mother which is in about 2 weeks old.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 22, 2013)

Lost another favorite resident of the nursing home, 87 jessie. she was in a chair and was a quadra... she had the best sense of humor but when she got mad, stubborn as a goat, lol she was a riot.
gave a few G's to a friend who will in return double it with his stuff tomorrow, he was just out tonight, I gotz friends, lol.
-9 right now and the cat wants to go outside and now the dog has awakened and he wants to go play..cant i just vap. in peace?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 23, 2013)

It sounds like you've already laid the ground work for a nice perpetual


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 23, 2013)

finally got new T5 bulbs






last harvest


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 27, 2013)

my AK's didnt like the starter soil so I had to pull them all up and start again. I thought that AK's were hearty indicas and took alot of abuse and hot soil. o well, live and learn I guess. I have 8 more in the paper towel going to be transplanted this afternoon.

a lesson in stealth for the newbs. My stuff is in the shed outside and if my neighbors are home they will see what busy beavers we are this afternoon, but its sunday and they are at church from 9 to 1. But what about tracks in the snow?, they might look and wonder. 3 days ago i blew a path n the snow from the shed to the house and all the way around the house so it looks normal, i did that just for today. my neighbors are nosey.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 28, 2013)

i have all the AK's in dirt and 2 have popped up, so i did start over from square 1.
I am drying out for the next 2 months and hopefully getting a new job when its over.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 29, 2013)

4 small AK's have appeared today and I am expecting the other 4 in a few days, and 4 more a week later.






i have mold on my supersoil now


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 31, 2013)

i am beginning to think these AKs are a bad strain, only 4 have popped ground out of 12. I threw some KK in soil with no soak on the beans, no paper towel, threw them in dirt.....they are up in 3 days and still no AK's......I think I may have been BS'd about Sharecroppers experience.....hmmmm


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 31, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am beginning to think these AKs are a bad strain, only 4 have popped ground out of 12. I threw some KK in soil with no soak on the beans, no paper towel, threw them in dirt.....they are up in 3 days and still no AK's......I think I may have been BS'd about Sharecroppers experience.....hmmmm


Bummer! I never start in soil, only in paper towels so I can see their sprout and vigor. I do however run AK, and it is the strongest vegging and producing plant of my lot. Not for the weak though, its very potent, knocks me down and gives me the absolute worst cotton mouth and munchies lol. I hope they pop for you. If I were you, I might be inclined to dig them up and see if they got rotted from too much water or if they are still able to make it. Try to save'm in some PT's if you can!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 31, 2013)

i have 13 above ground and if thats all then i am happy. i just need a good one to take some clones in a few months and then the cycle starts over again


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 1, 2013)

transplant day


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 5, 2013)

gd mthfking cat pissed in my bags and had to transplant again.....UGHGHHGHGHGHGHHGHGHGHHGHGHGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGHGHGhG

$$ was the biggest thing, hey can i spent another hundo on more soil?, lol.



this is my FDD plant. I have put away the T5 for awhile, it doesnt work as good as the 600/400 for vegging. i gave ikt two grows and i am still not happy with it, so side lighting it is.

I have sent FDD a few cards thru the snail mail. my wife thinks its a bro-mance, but i was in the service and know what it is like to be away from comunication, so I do what I can., stupid Christmas cards left over from last year, he will get them all, lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 5, 2013)

lol fucking cats! Sorry man, save that soil for the summer veggies.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 5, 2013)

they are outside, the bags not the cats, and thats raspberry food. actually thinking of making some raised beds and throwing all the used soil over the months into there, well thats winter thinking, i just want to get outside in the sun and start the garden again and get more than a few potatos and 3 carrots  I think I have around 10 gallons of used soil in the shed just waiting for the weather to break.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 6, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> they are outside, the bags not the cats, and thats raspberry food. actually thinking of making some raised beds and throwing all the used soil over the months into there, well thats winter thinking, i just want to get outside in the sun and start the garden again and get more than a few potatos and 3 carrots  I think I have around 10 gallons of used soil in the shed just waiting for the weather to break.


I also would like to build some raised beds. Through the winter I could recycle a lot of soil for a base. Do you have a compost pile? I dont' compost but often wonder why I don't!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 7, 2013)

i dont compost and think the same, why the fuck not? just lazy and really should get out and do it. one of the many things I think of doing and then get distracted by a shiny thing or scratching my nuts and forget, lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 7, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i dont compost and think the same, why the fuck not? just lazy and really should get out and do it. one of the many things I think of doing and then get distracted by a shiny thing or scratching my nuts and forget, lol.


I could not have said it better myself LOL. I'd also like to start a worm bin some day!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 8, 2013)

i can see trichs with the mag. glass...i think..there are small beads on the fan leaves


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 14, 2013)

not too happy with this grow, i have 4 and of those 2 are looking poor at best, short squatty and slow growing. I am hoping some clones for next week sometime and start with them..disappointing to say


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 14, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> not too happy with this grow, i have 4 and of those 2 are looking poor at best, short squatty and slow growing. I am hoping some clones for next week sometime and start with them..disappointing to say


I hope things get dialed in for you soon!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 15, 2013)

i am hoping to pick up some clones from a fellow grower, next week sometime and i might just pull everything and start fresh....fuck man I just dont know. ya think its all there and ready to rock and then this..o well, another lesson in growing for me, lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 15, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am hoping to pick up some clones from a fellow grower, next week sometime and i might just pull everything and start fresh....fuck man I just dont know. ya think its all there and ready to rock and then this..o well, another lesson in growing for me, lol.


Tis strange though. You just replaced the soil no? What kind did you use? I'll tell you, once I get in the routine of growing things a certain way for so long, I tend to lose track of something. Usually its something environmental, or some other simple fix, right in front of my face. Start from zero and walk yourself through the whole process, you'll figure it out! Headed to da UP for some snowmobiling, have a good weekend.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 15, 2013)

i am starting fresh, from square 1. i took them all but one and they hit the trash. soil is going back out to the shed and its back to the simple method, the one that worked until i started to play mad genius with the soil. my first multiple culling and it hurts a bit, had a nice smoke session and explained why they were not making the cut and said my peace.
I am hoping for clones soon but i started more beans just in case. plus i wanna see if it wasnt just the strain of AK and it _wasnt_ all me.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 16, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am starting fresh, from square 1. i took them all but one and they hit the trash. soil is going back out to the shed and its back to the simple method, the one that worked until i started to play mad genius with the soil. my first multiple culling and it hurts a bit, had a nice smoke session and explained why they were not making the cut and said my peace.
> I am hoping for clones soon but i started more beans just in case. plus i wanna see if it wasnt just the strain of AK and it _wasnt_ all me.


Good approach.... Save the ak if u can, esp if u sexed it. Awesome strain. If you're struggling with seedlings and younger plants try going lighter with your mix. Get a bale of pro mix and it will last a garden your size for many months. The youngns will love it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 16, 2013)

pro mix, thats a good idea, i saw it last time i was over at the store. I have started the last 8 beans of the AK just to give it a fair shake with better soil. we'll see what happens. the wife said that she was wondering when i would mess up a grow, since i have good luck so far growing good stuff, live and learn


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 16, 2013)

lights are off the plants have been moved to the kitchen window and see what happens. Promix tomorrow and mixing begins monday or wednesday


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 16, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> lights are off the plants have been moved to the kitchen window and see what happens. Promix tomorrow and mixing begins monday or wednesday


Fox farm light warrior would probably be fine too, although I've never used it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 17, 2013)

is it a 1:1 ratio, one bag of promix to one bag of whatever? that looks to be a big bag of promix, ill check around and see what everyone else does with promix and go from there.

i was taking my morning bathroom break and remembered i still have my RDWc setup in the shed just sitting there. fuck i dont know. might think about setting that up again. oir just might say fuck it and get a caregiver..naaaaa this is too much fun  though the set baks suck but it proves i am NOt PERFECT, unlike i tell most people.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 17, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> is it a 1:1 ratio, one bag of promix to one bag of whatever? that looks to be a big bag of promix, ill check around and see what everyone else does with promix and go from there.
> 
> i was taking my morning bathroom break and remembered i still have my RDWc setup in the shed just sitting there. fuck i dont know. might think about setting that up again. oir just might say fuck it and get a caregiver..naaaaa this is too much fun  though the set baks suck but it proves i am NOt PERFECT, unlike i tell most people.


For seeds and clones I just go straight pro mix. Once they're rdy for transplant then a soil mix of your choice is good to go. Dwc is sweet, but I'm too dialed in with dirt to make the hydro plunge lol. And a Lil alert too!

EDIT: And a lil scared too! lol Damn tablet autocorrect


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 18, 2013)

i saw the promix but got light warrior for the seeds until they are transplanted. fuck thats a big bag of promix. what kind of promix works for you? i saw 3 different kinds. 
I have 7 ak's going and 25 konway kartels, lol. i will cull the little ones and keep the good lookers. 
Up up and away...........again!!
this is a fuin hobby to have.
thanks a ton for your input Schwag, i really do appreciate it, someday i hope to repay with some herb at a beach or campground this summer. what part of the state are you in?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 18, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i saw the promix but got light warrior for the seeds until they are transplanted. fuck thats a big bag of promix. what kind of promix works for you? i saw 3 different kinds.
> I have 7 ak's going and 25 konway kartels, lol. i will cull the little ones and keep the good lookers.
> Up up and away...........again!!
> this is a fuin hobby to have.
> thanks a ton for your input Schwag, i really do appreciate it, someday i hope to repay with some herb at a beach or campground this summer. what part of the state are you in?


Its no problem, you're welcome. Outside input can help even the most experienced of growers at times. So many people have said there is no wrong way to grow herb, just many different ways! Which is why I'm always looking for something that will make me better. More often than not the info doesn't come from a gardening book but by sharing information, both success and failure 

The light warrior should serve you well for the seeds and clones. I use pro mix BX, its said to have a bigger microbial herd. It works great for me. It definitely lasts awhile though lol. I go through a fair amount b/c I also mix it with roots for a "mid-veg" to avoid things getting root bound. The goal for me there is really just to keep the root zone expanding and promoting just a bit more growth until they're ready for their flower pots. The roots reaaaaally like a light mix like that. Not many nutrients in it so don't be afraid to tinker with it a bit once your seedlings start to veg and they're out of the clear. With perpetual things tend to get a little bottlenecked waiting for flowering plants to finish when I happen to get a cpl long flowering sativas in there, so avoiding stunting my root growth with an extra transplant along the way helps.

It would be great to someday share a spliff JoC! I"m not far from you and I do tend to hit the northern parts in the summer when I get a chance. We should keep in touch when spring has sprung. 

PS, I us the same PH water with peat as I do with soil and the plants really seem to like it. Usually between 6.3-7 for me.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 21, 2013)

I picked these up this morning from a couple in Da UP eh?
One Long PEAK Blue, 3 Master Cheese and there Cereal Killers and the othes are AK's stil growing sloowwllylyyy






I found the net scares the cats, so they will leave the little ladies alone
These are Ak47 and KK and the cut is called Cheese Master or Master Cheese, MC i think sounds good.
this cut has me worried but its only been 8 hours the others are standing tall


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 21, 2013)

http://raredankness.com/Seeds/INDICA/LongsPeakBlue.htmThis is an EXTREMELY LARGE yielding strain. One can expect strong Blueberry/Skunk smells during the flowering time. The use of a carbon filter is recommended. LONGS PEAK BLUE has an amazing sweet, blueberry flavor and gives you an amazing euphoric high. 

Lineage: Old Blue X Rare Dankness #1 

60-75 Days flower time.



i have 1 of these..\still searching for the others
brb

http://www.growchat.com/strains/cereal-killer/558

_Coming from world renowned strains like the Bubba Kush x Chocolate Chunk, Bubba Kush x Deep Chunk, and the Deep Chunk IBL, the Cereal Killer strain made by the Cabin Fever Seeds breeders is mostly made out of Indica and used and grown for its high medicinal value. In addition, this cannabis produces an extremely pleasant smell that makes you associate it with coffee, since the aroma is very much the same. There is no feminized seed of this particular marijuana strain yet but its effect of relieving pain, inducing appetite and alleviating nausea is what matters most.

Nevertheless, it produces its first few flowers within 60-65 days. This weed can be grown indoor or outdoor and its height is considered medium. This pot strain is often used in treatment for patients undergoing chemotheraphy but is used by breeders in the marijuana world today for a variety of reasons ranging from the sweet smell when smoked as a pot to just experimenting with the art of crossbreeding it with other cannabis strains. Some weed growers love the idea of letting nature do its course while others prefer to grow it in an indoor growing system, if not display it as an ornament because of its unique design and color._


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 22, 2013)

and there is my other sock, i wondered where that went to.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol, I saw it and wondered if you were missing it lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 23, 2013)

we use this as our warming room for the boots and gloves and other shit, guess it came off when i was taking off my boots, lol.







the big clones are now perked up and reaching towards the light,  good news






only one of the Master Cheese have started to move, so we will wait and see what happens. Just need one to take and I can take clones off one.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 23, 2013)

the AK's seem to hate direct light, under the bulb so they are on the outside and seem to enjoy this better, weird.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 23, 2013)

They're pretty young to be getting pounded with HPS. I thought you had a conversion bulb?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 23, 2013)

T5 for veg and a 400 plus the 600, maybe they will go back under the T5, they are short and gonna be small, something to play with.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 25, 2013)

i gotta laugh when i hear the downstaters all pissed cause the club are closing and the farmer markets are almost finished, lol. grown your own medicine and teach others how to do the same and noone will be able to stop it. its when the money and greed start looking good to the government and thats when the problems start.
i guy in gaylord taught me, i taught a few and have one now thats here every week to see the progress. "WE" as a group are almost never out of medicine and usually have something to give to the "others"., we dont sell, we just give and expect nothing but kind words in return. someday i will make a living selling clones and other stuff but for now, we are content.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 26, 2013)

everyone is in their homes till the end. i went back to OF and worm castings, tried and never failed me yet, so ill try my soil mix this summer but for now ill stick with OF

again the nets keep the cats away


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 26, 2013)

Along for the ride...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 26, 2013)

happy to have ya!!

here is my Long Peaks Blue







going to be interesting to see what happens this spring, with the smell and the height these clones will be when the seedlings are ready to switch to 12.12. going to have to think about getting the smell out, should be fun.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 26, 2013)

i just gave all my old shit to sharecropper to use and it cleaned out a few sheds, lol. it was like a time machine looking at the baffles for my dwc system and the air hoses and pumps, lights i forgot i had..just alot of shit that didnt do me any good. very very happy to be finally at a spot in my growing career where i think i am self sufficient now...knock on wood  tomorrow off and it seems to be a vicodin day at the beach climbing the ice caves. we have drank a 5pound container of coffee in one month, my wife and i. i am good for 3-4 cups before i get in the shower, shit real good and have 2 more whilke the jeep is running and take some to go. she said maybe i have a problem, i go right for the coffee in the morning.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 1, 2013)

i am going for a long walk to convince myself to let them veg another month and have a monster crop in June/July...but fuck its gonna take alot of convincing, I have no patience,none whatsoever.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 1, 2013)

a better view with labels, 3 mASTER cHEESE, 3 Cereal Killers, 5 Ak's and 1 Long Peaks Blue.
The LPB has really surprised me as well as the AK, specially tghe one in the 7gallon container in the back.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 10, 2013)

* 9 days later......
*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 12, 2013)

day off, baked off my ass already playing with the plants, rearranging and watering. 3" of wet wet snow yesterday, so now its 4" of wet slop and 3" wet snow on top, its gonna be really wet in a few days.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7f-K-XnHi9I]http://youtu.be/7f-K-XnHi9I[/video]


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 12, 2013)

looks to be an AK hermie, the short one not in the 7 gallon pot. Interesting
AK X Cereal Killer
AK X MaSter Cheese
AK X Konway Kartel
AK X AK


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 16, 2013)

i routinely go to ebay and check out the auctions from HTG SUpply to see what they are selling and i might get a good deal on something i need. LAst week I got a 600HPS light for 30 and free shipping, digital plus was the brand....and i got a 400 HTG brand HPS for 15, lol. I got an email this morning that i have a 600 HPS/MH conversion bulb for 25 and another 400 hps for 15.
this isnt spam just letting my fellow growers in on a possible good deal. may not be brand name but at under 50, i can have a new light every grow.
so now i have new lights in my hoods, spare bulbs for both with 5 months of work on them, and new bulbs coming next week.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 4, 2013)

all the clones turned hermie, fcuk me. i have 3 knoway kartels still going and the 2 ak's but the rest have been dug up and throw in the shitter.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn JoC! Your timers working right? I'd find a new supplier for your clones boss. Sorry to hear your troubles.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 4, 2013)

ya everything was the same, I grew my own strains in the same room and they are fine..meaning not my error, so it had to be the clones..o well. my wife and I are thinking of packing up shop and heading down south where the jobs are, this isnt cutting it anymore up here. just arent making progress and it dosent look aby better in the future. we are young no kids and can absorb a shoick like moving..but i take me skillz where ever i land


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 24, 2013)

welll we beat the State that was going for us at the tune of 66k for unemployment. he said she said kindergarten bullshit. they laid me off, they said i quit..in 2010. 3 years later, trips to gaylord, faxes, time spent on the phone waiting for their slow black asses to figure out what the fuck was going on...and yes they were all black and female i talked to...ughhh
but its over, finally.

so whoz got the hook up for clones in the area?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 17, 2013)

ak47 X konway kartel. gonna veg thru august or until the heat of summer is gone, the little guy is waiting to go outside in the garden with the raspberries.
Just hooked up my 600 MH/HPS bulb, holy fuck its bright. 2 more trash bags on the windows. wondering how much heat from the bulb and digi ballast.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 27, 2013)

pulled over this morning. asked for my vehicle paperwork and came back and asked if i was under medication, i said i had a script for vicodin and norco. he asked if i was under the influence today and i said no, that i was doing chores and when i got home i would take my meds. He asked if i was a marijuana card holder and i said yes and showed him my card and repeated again that i was clean and sober and I didnt mix my scripts with marijuana. he asked to search my jeep and i said sure, there wasnt anything on me or in my jeep. 
*short simple answers*, *polite* and *respectful *were his words why he _*wouldnt*_ search my jeep, BUT he said to tell others that they will get the same treatment if they act the same way, so I am doing a PSA 

I had nothing to hide, nothing to fear and am 100% legal. Peace of mind for me and my family!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 27, 2013)

Glad to hear a positive outcome.... We all handle that differently, I would not allow them to search mine whether I had anything to hide or not though!

Hope your summer is going well. 

SB


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 3, 2013)

the fall/winter grow is about to start. weatherman said he doesn't see temps above 80 till next summer  pictures to come soon


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 6, 2013)

6 of my Konway Kartel crossed with an AK47 female, should be interesting







27 (ish) of my Konway Kartel (Headband X Chocolope)






I have to wait till i drop my caregiver, no communication for 2 months, and then i will drop these into h2o and get started.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 11, 2013)

so heres the plan..soil this week sometime and mixx it. put the seeds in water a few days after the soil is ready. Veg under my T-5's for a few months and when fall turns into us, turn on the 2 lamps and see what happens 
flower for 9 weeks....lather rinse repeat, 12 at a time, two times.......will give me enough to make it the whole summer without outside help, 100% selfsufficent





















sounds good anyways, in theory


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 14, 2013)

*Winter 2013 *
has begun


these are my KK crossed with Sharecroppers AK47, no name till we have a good result






27 of my closest friends, germ them all and take the strongest and ditch the rest






easy peezy






this is just my soil base, i add other ingredients thru feeding as necessary


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 15, 2013)

out of the water into paper towels and placed inside a ziplock and its on top of the directv box, its always on and stays warm.pull them out on saturday and see what we have to plant.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2013)

the 6 KK x Ak didnt sprout, they are still in the towels







still have my straight KK, so they are in their homes for a month or so.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2013)

also






my FDD piece that holds some goodies


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm still here brother! Good to see the winter cycle being born.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 19, 2013)

it feels good to see 4 little sprouts poking their heads up already. 2 full grows will have me happy all year long, no more dry spells...knock on wood.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 25, 2013)

and thats all she wrote, 4.


glad i have more seeds, 8 more went into dirt after germinating for a full 2 days, just to be sure.

fuck its hot today


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 27, 2013)

12 sprouts are above dirt, little guys, would have pictures but i went to the dispensary in gaylord and feel goooooooooooooooooooood. i replanted the red solo cups and thru 8* or so in the 7 gallon pot, have to sort them out later.
purple kush
blueberry skunk 
jilly bean

i am wrecked. i wanna go camping today thru the first snow, fuck the drama of real life, make a small eutopia me and my dog and our beans...ok my wife as well...no outside interference full self sustained and self sufficent


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 4, 2013)

hooked up the MH and will run that thru fall into winter. i am shooting for 2 months of veg, probably wont happen but its a thought


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 21, 2013)

our spot from the weekend at Muskallonge Lake








trainwreck that went with us


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 22, 2013)

Lookin good brother!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 30, 2013)

picked up an oz of this for $240

















northern lights #5 B


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm a big fan of NL#5! enjoy!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 3, 2013)

[/IMG]

tall and wispy, cant seem to keep them from running tall, 4th generation


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah there does appear to be some serious node separation. Have you thought about training them? I suggest early and often! Get yourself a few bushes mang!

I also usually try to run my HID within 12-18" of plant tops, tighter if temps permit for plant cycle. If you can get 80F or less in that range at plant tops its primo.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 4, 2013)

this is my pre christmas crop but if i had the time to veg I would top them. I did that in the past and things went better but it takes time and that will happen the next crop, ill top them 2 or 3 times to get a few more bud sites. I like my light a little further to make sure everything gets light, its a cramped little area until i start to find the males and get them out.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah that makes sense. Growing in a tent allows the light to reflect off from the walls for more even disbursement. Since you're in a room you don't get as much of that.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 9, 2013)

pictures from our camping trip last month







my paperwork from the state from my old employer and unemployment, 3 years worth of bullshit going up in flames






our spot


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 16, 2013)

[video]http://s690.photobucket.com/user/bfdghre/media/36outside016_zpsd17353f7.mp4.html[/video]<----morning smoke while camping

[video][/video]<-----our spot in heaven


[video]http://s690.photobucket.com/user/bfdghre/media/36outside016_zpsd17353f7.mp4.html[/video]<-----snow


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 20, 2013)

12 plants and this is the one pheno i am trying to keep alive, the tall strethchy are still good but not like the small hard nuggets from this girl. Clones are farmed out (5) and hoping to get a healthy one back in the spring.

I added the 400 to the mix, just seemed right


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 23, 2013)

started Bud Candy and FloraBloom this afternoon, gonna see what they can do to jump start the flowering abit more.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 30, 2013)

added molasses to the menu today


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 13, 2013)

my pheno thats a keeper







3-4 weeks for the rest






15 ml of FloraBloom
6tsp of Bud Candy 
2tbsp of unsulfered molasses
i use a 2 gallon watering can so divide by 2 for a per gallon

looking at the difference between 2 weeks is making me smile
I used Bud Candy to see if its worth what they say it is, I would say its gonna be a steady diet staple for my plants.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 14, 2013)

i hope these arent blurry, i dont have my glasses
these are my great pheno, the others are just goofy stretchy, but this is how you breed seeds, take the good and get rid(smoke)the bad


----------



## Huel Perkins (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice and healthy!


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like one of your best runs man! Keep up the good work


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 17, 2013)

i think so too, thanks guys!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 2, 2013)

the new generation/evolution of Konway Kartel is now Dogs Breath Boscoe or DBB for short






these are wet numbers, under 5 lbs and over 10oz, it was a better year than most, we have kept what we need and are allowed and have farmed out the rest in hopes of a nice Green Christmas.
We are off to the islands of BVI for awhile, hoping they wont have internet.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 21, 2013)

smoke report






this little doozy is my smoke before bed, 2 bowls and its sleepy time, its the most flavorful and most harsh at the same time. it tastes like Lemon Licorice , if too much is inhaled it strips the throat of any flesh and leaves a little headache after but quickly gone and replaced with stars and rainbows dancing around your head and the need/urge to sit down.






this has been farmed out to patients with an overall 8/10. this was my mass producer, helping my for a few months but also a friends patient. the higher of the cannabis grown this time, with a nice urge to relax and go for a walk, its my work weed so that says to me it keeps me loose and alert.







these are the lookers of the bunch, they are the nice pictures i took weeks back. it has been curing for a few weeks and has a strong mushroom/earthy smell with a hard bass undertone, like a nice warm Guinness. this is when friends come over or as this Christmas season dictates, as gifts.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 5, 2014)

so here is how 2014 is going to start.
I have 3 phenos of my strain, labeled I II and III
seeds are separated and ready to hit the ground.

I have 4 7gallon pots to grow these in.
Soil should be here thursday or friday, i mix all weekend and next weekend all will be going..pix to come later.

this is my first true pheno hunt, growing side by side, so it should be kinda interesting.
I am naming this strain Konway Kartel: Dogs Breath
this started with a Headband X Chocolop, crossed 4 generations later with an ak47 and viola, KK: DogsBreath


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 6, 2014)

Cool man, how many seeds are you starting to find your pheno?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 7, 2014)

i have about 20 of each in its own cup and when i do final elimination, i will start out with 3 of each to stay at 12 plants.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2014)

soil is done, just waiting for it to warm up before the seeds go to their new home.

I made a crude step by step for making the soil for my buddy LeTrev.






Ocean Forest
Roots
Bat Guano
Worm poop
soil sweetener

3gallons of Ocean Forest






bat guano and soil sweetener






I use alot of worm poop, alot of poop is a good thing to get nice and sturdy roots and foundation






top it off with Roots










3-7gal containers ready and waiting







Mix well and add it to the new home


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2014)

don't forget to clean and vacuum before the wife comes home from work 
also what you cant see:
My 420 playlist in the background providing nice and soothing tunes
A few nicely packed bowls to sanctify the new additions and welcome them to my home
I also throw in some good herb from my last harvest to give them a taste of what they are striving to become


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 15, 2014)

Good Morning Dogs Breath '13






so many interpretations of this picture.
the endless possibilities
new beginnings
hoping and praying
nurture the young
innocence


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice shot JoC! Looking forward to riding along on your winter/spring grow. Also, a friendly welcome to your friend who may or may not be lingering 

Smoke if ya gott'em, Happy New Year!


----------



## zibra (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey Jesus nice thread man. Happy grow


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 17, 2014)

Thx boss, have some +rep


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 19, 2014)

feeding day..also discovery day as well.

ROOTS STILL HAS GNATS. thats why only 2 big pots, i put one outside to freeze the top few inches and then bring it back inside and start with some random seeds. So Konway Kartel III is no more, the strain is gone forever 
went to water them tonight and a dozen ro so came flying up from the soil, so outside they went and ill keep checking but the others are mostly Ocean Forest, so wait and see.


I think it says somewhere in the law about having usable plants, mine are not usable at the moment, so thats my excuse for the numbers, by the time they hit flower I will have them whittled down to the correct number


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> feeding day..also discovery day as well.
> 
> ROOTS STILL HAS GNATS. thats why only 2 big pots, i put one outside to freeze the top few inches and then bring it back inside and start with some random seeds. So Konway Kartel III is no more, the strain is gone forever
> went to water them tonight and a dozen ro so came flying up from the soil, so outside they went and ill keep checking but the others are mostly Ocean Forest, so wait and see.
> ...


Sucks about the gnats man! Yeah I've had gnats from several different brands of soil. I think the logistics of the soil business are not conducive to preventing the spread of insects, specifically gnats. It doesn't take much to get them, and when you get them they're a pain in the arse. 

One thing you could do to deter them is to use much smaller containers for your seedlings. It would be easier to combat them with individual smaller containers which you could control waterings much more effectively with. Those big pots make it difficult to let the soil dry between watering because those plants are only using a very small percentage of the soil right now. 

Wet soil is a breeding ground for the larvae, which feed on roots, hatch, turn into gnats and the cycle continues. Topping with EWC helps too, because it dries out fast and forms a "crusty" surface on the top. The eggs can't survive in a dry substrate so it interrupts their breeding cycle. Be sure to let the soil dry out completely between watering. Eventually, they're toast! Sticky traps can help trap the adults too, which also interrupts them from laying eggs. 

I know transplanting can suck but I've found that going through appropriate pot sizes up to flower makes for an overall healthier grow with fewer invitations for bests and overwating. Food for thought!

Sorry about the KK III  Its always a bummer when we lose a lady by accident!

BTW that soil mix looks great! Should be a good run brother.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 26, 2014)

17 days or so, ya i think they are heading in the right direction!! I will cull some when the time get here, i have been weeding out the goofy ones as we go, probably 20 so far have been culled. i like the difference on the phenos between III and II, II is on the right. same soil and feeding


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 26, 2014)

Looking good man! Hows the battle with the gnats going?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 26, 2014)

good, i pulled the suspect pot and its still outside, it will be food for the raspberries and the chinese girls this spring, it wont be coming inside. I put the 600 up, thats the reason for the update, forgot to put that in the recent post.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 31, 2014)

something was wrong/off in my soil mnix, i think i had too much castings and my girls were just not happy, so they are gone and i am starting over. I am telling myself that it happens and not to be pissed but i just hate to waste the money and time. so i am starting over with straight OF and the usual suspects. BUT i do have the measurements written down so i know what is too much, fuckme


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2014)

Bummer... Some extra perlite and or peat moss will lighten that mix up for ya JoC. They looked fine to me in your last update.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 3, 2014)

the edges were coming up, huge creases and the leaves were starting to yellow, it wasnt good. I am going to thin it out in the spring and see what happens. I have 14 more in cups now waiting for them to pop their heads above the soil.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 3, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the edges were coming up, huge creases and the leaves were starting to yellow, it wasnt good. I am going to thin it out in the spring and see what happens. I have 14 more in cups now waiting for them to pop their heads above the soil.


That sucks! At least you scrapped it early, you only lost a cpl weeks. Good luck with the fresh start.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 4, 2014)

the like button is missing, wtf?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 4, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the like button is missing, wtf?


Yup, been MIA for a few days! I'm lost without it!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 5, 2014)

maybe to get our post count up 


http://www.mirootswear.com/category/stickers
guess what my patients and others will have on their vehicles? I am sure they didnt mean for this to be taken as MMJ, but it makes sense.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 12, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


>


I'm getting so tired of this shit...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 12, 2014)

you, me, my wife, dog and our vehicles. My wifes car didnt budge, just laughed when i tried to start it, had to get my truck warmed up and switched around in the drive to get hers to start with a jump. i am off tomorrow and its supposed to be around 20 or so, thats a heat wave


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 14, 2014)

slow growing, the 9 new little ones are starting to show their 2nd set of leaves, prolly up 2"s. I have 3 that survived from the first plant and they are hanging on, hopefully.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 19, 2014)

looking for a caregiver for me, anyone in the area have a spot open? wife lost her job and we are tightening the belt and cutting everything in terms of bills, which means no more extra electricity for growing my girlie girls.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 20, 2014)

Bummer man, sorry to hear this news 

Although its still cheaper to grow your own! Good luck with her employment search as well as your endeavor to find a med provider.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 20, 2014)

something will turn up, lol turnip, lol. she got a call from a headhunter this morning and i am looking for work out of state to keep our finances in check. its another storm that we will ride out, rack out the credit cards for a bit.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 6, 2014)

put cinnamon on the soil to try and help with the gnats, and they are gone. no more gnats against the screen, no more flying around, I saw that in a different website and it works for me.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 9, 2014)

this is my phone camera. I found the sativa was having its problems due to lack of food, i wasnt feeding her enough, i doubled the ppm just for her and she has responded well, she is on the floor in the middle







this is my Nikon, the one on the far right is the fruity pheno, a stronger version. Back middle is the huge producer that will have 35+bud sites, mostly popcorn in the outer edges, but still good for butta. The left hand side is nothing but pure good bud.






they have had their problems in veg but with 2-3 more months of 12.12, i think they will grow up nice and fat.

i am feeding GH Bloom, Bud Candy and small amounts of GH Grow and Micro, green and red. CalMg is also added to most feedings.

Cinnamon has stopped the gnats, havent seen one in here in a few days and it hasnt affected the plants.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2014)

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z13cv1gohsmbv5jmy221vrfyiz3vdhbop04#106271056358366282907/posts/GoeVjHJaGBz
_chris goodfellow
6 days agoPublic
Post activities

MH370 A different point of view. Pulau Langkawi 13,000 runway.

A lot of speculation about MH370. Terrorism, hijack, meteors. I cannot believe the analysis on CNN - almost disturbing. I tend to look for a more simple explanation of this event.

Loaded 777 departs midnight from Kuala to Beijing. Hot night. Heavy aircraft. About an hour out across the gulf towards Vietnam the plane goes dark meaning the transponder goes off and secondary radar tracking goes off. 

Two days later we hear of reports that Malaysian military radar (which is a primary radar meaning the plane is being tracked by reflection rather than by transponder interrogation response) has tracked the plane on a southwesterly course back across the Malay Peninsula into the straits of Malacca.

When I heard this I immediately brought up Google Earth and I searched for airports in proximity to the track towards southwest.

The left turn is the key here. This was a very experienced senior Captain with 18,000 hours. Maybe some of the younger pilots interviewed on CNN didn't pick up on this left turn. We old pilots were always drilled to always know the closest airport of safe harbor while in cruise. Airports behind us, airports abeam us and airports ahead of us. Always in our head. Always. Because if something happens you don't want to be thinking what are you going to do - you already know what you are going to do. Instinctively when I saw that left turn with a direct heading I knew he was heading for an airport. Actually he was taking a direct route to Palau Langkawi a 13,000 foot strip with an approach over water at night with no obstacles. He did not turn back to Kuala Lampur because he knew he had 8,000 foot ridges to cross. He knew the terrain was friendlier towards Langkawi and also a shorter distance.

Take a look on Google Earth at this airport. This pilot did all the right things. He was confronted by some major event onboard that made him make that immediate turn back to the closest safe airport.
For me the loss of transponders and communications makes perfect sense if a fire. There was most likely a fire or electrical fire. In the case of fire the first response if to pull all the main busses and restore circuits one by one until you have isolated the bad one.


If they pulled the busses the plane indeed would go silent. It was probably a serious event and they simply were occupied with controlling the plane and trying to fight the fire. Aviate, Navigate and lastly communicate. There are two types of fires. Electrical might not be as fast and furious and there might or might not be incapacitating smoke. However there is the possibility given the timeline that perhaps there was an overheat on one of the front landing gear tires and it blew on takeoff and started slowly burning. Yes this happens with underinflated tires. Remember heavy plane, hot night, sea level, long run takeoff. There was a well known accident in Nigeria of a DC8 that had a landing gear fire on takeoff. A tire fire once going would produce horrific incapacitating smoke. Yes, pilots have access to oxygen masks but this is a no no with fire. Most have access to a smoke hood with a filter but this will only last for a few minutes depending on the smoke level. (I used to carry one of my own in a flight bag and I still carry one in my briefcase today when I fly).

What I think happened is that they were overcome by smoke and the plane just continued on the heading probably on George (autopilot) until either fuel exhaustion or fire destroyed the control surfaces and it crashed. I said four days ago you will find it along that route - looking elsewhere was pointless. 

This pilot, as I say, was a hero struggling with an impossible situation trying to get that plane to Langkawi. No doubt in my mind. That's the reason for the turn and direct route. A hijack would not have made that deliberate left turn with a direct heading for Langkawi. It would probably have weaved around a bit until the hijackers decided on where they were taking it.

Surprisingly none of the reporters , officials, other pilots interviewed have looked at this from the pilot's viewpoint. If something went wrong where would he go? Thanks to Google earth I spotted Langkawi in about 30 seconds, zoomed in and saw how long the runway was and I just instinctively knew this pilot knew this airport. He had probably flown there many times. I guess we will eventually find out when you help me spread this theory on the net and some reporters finally take a look on Google earth and put 2 and 2 together. Also a look at the age and number of cycles on those nose tires might give us a good clue too. 

Fire in an aircraft demands one thing - you get the machine on the ground as soon as possible. There are two well remembered experiences in my memory. The AirCanada DC9 which landed I believe in Columbus Ohio in the eighties. That pilot delayed descent and bypassed several airports. He didn't instinctively know the closest airports. He got it on the ground eventually but lost 30 odd souls. In the 1998 crash of Swissair DC-10 off Nova Scotia was another example of heroic pilots. They were 15 minutes out of Halifax but the fire simply overcame them and they had to ditch in the ocean. Just ran out of time. That fire incidentally started when the aircraft was about an hour out of Kennedy. Guess what the transponders and communications were shut off as they pulled the busses.


Get on Google Earth and type in Pulau Langkawi and then look at it in relation to the radar track heading. 2+2=4 That for me is the simple explanation why it turned and headed in that direction.

Smart pilot. Just didn't have the time.
_


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 19, 2014)

did some harvesting of the unwanted this afternoon and this is whats left






some are drying but most are going into here


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 29, 2014)

these are the ones i wasnt keeping so they got picked right at 8 weeks
the others that are for me and mine, are still flowering i figure this is 8 weeks of 12.12


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 30, 2014)

the stuff that has been hanging and came off the rack this morning is a headband dominant trait, a freight train running laps on my skull and a deep deep body buzz. the draw is smooth until it expands into a hot air explosion in my lungs, wow, what a head rush


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 8, 2014)

THANK YOU FDD!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 17, 2014)

picked up a pack of god ideas seeds from Gage Green to cross with the K.K. and got back into autos, 5 buddha seeds and 5 dinafem so I will have a summer grow after all, just using my T5;s instead of the big lights.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 28, 2014)

more surgeries today


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 3, 2014)

my order form the Tude got snaged and all I got was a stupid water bottle.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 13, 2014)

nice work Attitude!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 14, 2014)

ok so here is my plan.
start my autos and see how they do in the summer heat, 11 of them, start now done, by september.
September starts another grow of regulars of 6. September to October 1st vegging time, 30 days is good for my, height problems and yes I top and bend when needed. New Year Harvest means 3 month of flowering, just to be safe.
New Years starts a new grow of 12 "good ideas" from Gage Green and let them go until spring.
Rinse Lather Repeat.

I am very high so maybe this dosent make sense, but thanks, writing it in words made sense to me


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> ok so here is my plan.
> start my autos and see how they do in the summer heat, 11 of them, start now done, by september.
> September starts another grow of regulars of 6. September to October 1st vegging time, 30 days is good for my, height problems and yes I top and bend when needed. New Year Harvest means 3 month of flowering, just to be safe.
> New Years starts a new grow of 12 "good ideas" from Gage Green and let them go until spring.
> ...


You don't mind me asking. That customs form i couldn't make it out...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 14, 2014)

i ordered my stuff with a water bottle, not thinking that a bottle is hollow and i am sure that customs looks for hollow stuff all the time. they arrived yeaterday via regular male with a few new seeds and a neat little nature thing my wife is taking to her job.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 14, 2014)

AWAY WE GO.....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 15, 2014)

i am using Dairy Doo, a michigan made product, 201 and seed starter. I added my secret special mix that i cant tell you, lol. i added 4 cups of worm castings and 2 cups bat guano and i top with sweetener for the extra ph in flower.
Ill feed with GH, micro, gro and bloom, red, orange and green. 
Ill veg with micro at week 3 or so and then slowly start upping the ppms with gro, 450-600 by week 4 of veg.

flowering will be gro, bloom, bud candy and molasses.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 29, 2014)

huge callous on my toes


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jun 30, 2014)

UOTE="jesus of Cannabis, post: 10606604, member: 131965"]i am using Dairy Doo, a michigan made product, 201 and seed starter. I added my secret special mix that i cant tell you, lol. i added 4 cups of worm castings and 2 cups bat guano and i top with sweetener for the extra ph in flower.
Ill feed with GH, micro, gro and bloom, red, orange and green.
Ill veg with micro at week 3 or so and then slowly start upping the ppms with gro, 450-600 by week 4 of veg.

flowering will be gro, bloom, bud candy and molasses.[/QUOTE]
Well you flush with molasses an add vud cand to ur water/feed


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 1, 2014)

i will add molasses in flower, week 5 or 6 and i add a two count for every gallon. i also add Bud Candy


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 7, 2014)

plants are digging the new soil, DairyDoo, a Michigan product!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 10, 2014)

hooked the 600 up, so I expect growth pretty quick. I burnt a few tips, thats the dark on the tippies.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 15, 2014)

my first two Gage green Genetics are in the towel getting ready to grow up.






almost a week later


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 16, 2014)

Hows it going Mr. cannabis? Is your head getting better? I posted a tread in the medicating section called *topical surgery* you should check it out. Your the first real case ive seen on rollitup of someone actually needing medicine. so If you want some dank and are close by I'll hook you up with a clone free of charge. sucks you got your seeds snagged. https://www.rollitup.org/t/cannabis-topical-surgery.835773/


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 16, 2014)

I appreciate the offer but i have everything I need. My head dosent get better, its a chronic thing, adapt and overcome


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 16, 2014)

Well the offer stands if you change your mind later. im in the kalkaska area


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a strain I call The pecker wrecker comes in two phenos. Big pecker for large grows high lights long fat resinous buds and little pecker for small closet and tent grows. Short fat and dense resinous buds. I think both yield the same amount taste and smell the same just look different .I think you would like my little pecker lol. *I have a clone and a bud from the same plant for you if you want to try it.* I need a real world tester that is skilled and knows his shit and needs this medicine. i don't offer this to just anyone just a small tent grower like you. Bugs your thinking? I tell you what I have neem oil floramite safersoap and azamax I will treat the clone and will treat it every two days for two weeks and do a azamax soil drench. I need a tester to see if its a keeper i grow it good but i want to see If others can do it. *This is not a strain for the novice*. *It takes 10 to 14 days longer to take root from a clone and has purple stems (genetic tendency's) so dont overdo anything. *I'm on an organic water only kick so the bud is pure no nothing and the dankest Ill bet 50mile radius you could be the judge. You bring me better ill pay you 20$


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 19, 2014)

just over a month old and I had to transplant to a larger pot, 1gal to a 5gal. I am weeks ahead of schedule and its the soil Dairy Doo
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Morgan-Composting-Inc/151429324244












my purple kush












the famn damily


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 20, 2014)

5 days in and the GGG, Good Idea's are above ground. Veg for a month and then turn the lights to 12.12 for everyone...done by Thanksgiving football.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 20, 2014)

blurry pic, but you can see the growth after 35 days in Dairy Doo






I had to transplant into the final pots, 2-3 weeks earlier than ever...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 29, 2014)

here is one Gage green genetic..






the other one is running slow and its up above in the red solo cup


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2014)

Ill have to try the dairy doo it beats shoveling cow shit. Does it ever have bugs in it?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 29, 2014)

this is my first time with it and so far so good, no bugs. i only get bugs when i am using Roots, they always have bugs


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2014)

Shit! I just spent $200 on roots organic original.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 29, 2014)

i buy it in the spring and let it sit outside open to the air for a week before i will use it and even then its just a cutter with FFOF, but i wont buy it if i need soil in a snap, always loaded with buggies...fungus gnats. good soil, just buggy


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 30, 2014)

MY PURPLE KUSH sorry for the caps






a soon to be forest


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 4, 2014)

today was haircut and bondage


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 13, 2014)

put up the other light, they were growing too big for the 600, so its little brother 400 are together.








everyone spread out and happy


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 14, 2014)

left work early and picked up some of the green weed, the purple is my grow, well was, its over.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 14, 2014)

the white one we havent used in years, cant throw it away...the large one is only when then #Tigers play, and the small one is a FDD piece.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 14, 2014)

our niece is going away to college this weekend, i am surprised how much i feel sad she is leaving, i see her family every month or so but we dont hang out or "drop over", but still, I am gonna miss Thing 1.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 9, 2014)

i went to Coveyou meadows to get some top dressing but they had Bloom Blaster, in their own style and I had to have it.
Bought 101 and 201 for the next grow.

6 Phyliss Orange
1 Jack Herer
5 GGGentics.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 19, 2014)

these are my first attempts on this camera thingy


----------



## NO_ONE (Sep 19, 2014)

just beautiful.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 20, 2014)

thanks


----------



## NO_ONE (Sep 20, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> thanks


i will blast y9ou with my semen hose.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 1, 2014)

cycle has ended, a low yield, airy and just not worth farming out, so we are spreading it out amongst the coworkers. but onw ard and upward
2 jack herers
2 Gage green
and 8 Phyliss orange/


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 8, 2014)

watering






thats it unti lsomething good, i am surprised by the growth in the Jack Herer.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 9, 2014)

went into the store to get saucers for my pots and came out with a free regime of Mills Nutrients. Told the guy that I would give it to one of my Phyllis Orange and compare it to the others. I will not tell you guys, just hopefully be able to pick it out by the growth difference, good or bad.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 14, 2014)

after 22 years i have made contact with the woman that i love with every cell in my body. the one i said i would leave anyone to be with her again. the only person that wasnt in my life that needed to be in some way. THE one. i talked to her last night and it seemed really casual after the initial nervousness. sharing the insignificant details of everyday life when we both know what needs to be said, but not wanting to be the first one.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 28, 2014)

you werent supposed to come back, you were buried with all feelings and emotion i ever shared, i foun d someone that can tolerate the nothingness, at times. i owe it to myself to see right? its what i had prayed, hoped begged and pkleaded for, i sat on that fucking beach at 3am and swore to the heavens i would drop whatever i had and go and be with her, the moon was huge and orange.....i gave up, relegated that you had moved on and i was a mere flicker of a memory.
but you were begging forgiveness as well, absolution from sins that were done in our youth, something to be shared and cherished was extinguished with a single thought. time heals and i bear no ill will.
i havent gone to see hr yet only because i know i would have to leave and come back home, i cant leave her twice, id rather die, ya its that fucked up.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 28, 2014)

my GGG, unknown seeds


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 30, 2014)

the GGGs are filling out


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 6, 2014)

the first Gage green






Phyliss Orange from Gaylord






Jack Herer from gaylord











the 2nd gage green






the 3rd gage green, this might be a sativa LOL fucker wont be finished until springtime






and finally the last Phyliss Orange, its a shorty






these are i am guessing 2months into veg. lights were flipped yesterday so its officially time to flower.
7 gallons pots


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 6, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Ill have to try the dairy doo it beats shoveling cow shit. Does it ever have bugs in it?


I got bugs out this last batch, but i bought it when it was wet for the previous days, so my fault.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 9, 2014)

ok 6 weeks of vegt before flipping the lights. I gave the invite for clones and noone locally took me up on the offer.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 11, 2014)

before







after


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 12, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> ok 6 weeks of vegt before flipping the lights. I gave the invite for clones and noone locally took me up on the offer.


Are you looking for clones or giving them away? I'm popping some seeds wappa and acid so far. they're kind of old


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 12, 2014)

i had some to take of my plants but i am flowering now


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 15, 2014)

one jackl herrer on the right
a GGG and and a Phykliss Orange on the left
another GGG is the shorty
these are showing hairs and no balls, under a 600







these two are also Phyliss Orange but they are showing sacks, so i still have a week to decide to bred and see what I get or take them down tomorrow and call it good, they are under the 400






some skunk i picked up at Herbal Remedies in Gaylord






also got a few gs of Ghost OG, thats the friday night special weed.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 15, 2014)

what do you think?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2014)

random thoughts.
i like the 7 gallon pots, i like to see the roots at the top and bottom

I started using MIlls Nutes on 2 plants and they are starting to put pace my regular nute plants

i wonder if the plants are this big due to the 7 gallon pots and/or the MIlls????
i bought a 1ld reeses PBcup at he gas station, fuck its really good.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 21, 2014)

my phyliss orange are no more, they hermied and were removed.

BUT i do have a small GGG male growing i am going to pollinate someone, i just dont know which yet.
I have a sativa, sativa. 100% no question sativa and no indica traits present.

It is flowering alongside the indicas but i am wondering if there is a point in the flowering growth of a sativa will it stop and hang on and then start growing again?


I am wondering................if it supposed to take more time than an indica why is flowering the same as my indicas?

i will be in the market for some clones in spring'15 if someone might have some.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 25, 2014)

My Gage Green Genetic






My GGG male






Phylis Orange






Jack herer






my GGG sativa


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 26, 2014)

the pain in my side is a kidney stone.

but what they also found with the CT scan kinda scares me.

a spot on my left lung and a spot on my liver.

i am drowning in water trying to get this stone to pass but the spots have me freaked...with a half pack of smokes left in my truck, i think i am done smoking cigarettes. Ill make the weed into cookies or something to eat if i have to.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2014)

good luck passin that stone soon joc.. 

phyllis orange was the first herb i ever tried from a dispensary. that was in lansing on michigan ave.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 30, 2014)

my sativa GGG






the garden


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 4, 2014)

went to gaylord and picked up some presents and grabbed some Darkstar, holy fuck am i laying on the floor ready for sleep, lol, its a heavy heavy indica wow. also picked up Juicy Fruit and some Hawaiian Husky and a little chemdawg X sourD

























[


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 14, 2014)

this is my #Gage green Genetic from the Good Idea random pack






this is my jack herer

















this is my Phyliss Orange












this is my #Gage green Genetic Sativa


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 23, 2014)

my pride and joy





i burnt the sativa bad, its coming down now in stages. too much molasses and it clogged the works, i am really bummed that was a nice size plant and had great potential for 3+ oz.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 24, 2014)

the last remaining plant


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 24, 2014)

i was asked in another thread how i track my feedings







i hope you all are as ripped as i am, merry cjristmas


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 24, 2014)

yes more pics


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 26, 2014)

3.7oz dried ready for butter making tomorrow!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2015)

my seeds have hit the mail system and i hope for a planting this time next week.
I have 2.5 from the above plant in cure.drying, so far it has great reviews from the gypsies at work, one said it was almost blue when they looked at it. 
i am only vaping it so i can reuse the duff. I ground the leaves and trim for butter this weekend. I made butter already from 3oz of popcorn but havent tried it yet, its really dark, scary dark almost black


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 16, 2015)

so far made 2 batches if cookies and 2-3 grams has you in a frikin daze for 4-5 hours, not a work thing. i bought more seeds tonight, Diamonds and Dust so they are a grab bag seeds, 50 so i am set for awhile. 
going to crack 5 of the golden gage when they get here and 7 of the D&D, and run that again this fall.
2 full grows in 7 gallonpots, even with a few pales in the mix i should be looking at my first 1+lb harvest if done right.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 16, 2015)

great journal, hi  whatcha flowering under there?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 22, 2015)

that would be a Gage Green Genetic, I got a Good Idea pack of random seeds and that was the best one, I have my buddy coming over today and sampling the goods.

My Golden Gage will be here today, T5's are setup for 2-3 weeks of solo cup growth and then replanted into their final homes, this will be fun. I am witing to see if Simon thru in any freebies and what they might be, ideally, Grampstomper and Headway would be totally tits, but anything will be fine


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 22, 2015)

i meant what size lights.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 22, 2015)

600 and 400 hps


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 22, 2015)

2015 is underway


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 25, 2015)

going to run all 11 at once, thru the other 3 in the shot glass and they will be in soil tuesday.wednesday.
got my sister in law high last night with friends playing cards against humanity, she didnt have a good time, too strong for her tastes, gave her the spins and she wouldnt/couldnt let go anshe wasnt very pleased. We have a summer concert thing in July, going to try again, but with less people and something less potent, sorry shelley


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 26, 2015)

ordered some Mindscape from GreenPool, what a great place, so easy to order without the credit card BS


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 28, 2015)

just picked up some Gorilla Grape from KDS,its

*Gorilla Grape* »»» Purple Urkel x Double Purple Doja
looks sweet, gonna make room for a good chunk of these


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 1, 2015)

Golden Gage in their final homes, Veg starts today, day 1 week1. boot camp counting, lol, 5-2


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 3, 2015)

i am so baked right now, my head is trying to implode into itself, i mudded the main living rooom and am waiting to sand till tonight, maybe. i ate some medibles around 10 this morning, i am off today and tomorrow.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 4, 2015)

the 2nd 600 is up and running, i am thinking of retiring the 400 and the t5's.and running it all with 2-600's.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 7, 2015)

this one, I have pegged at being the overall champ of the grow, high yield, high and wide structure






this one might be the shorty of the posse, short but a good yield






and here is the whole family, they are at one weekish and are happy as am I.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 9, 2015)

it was topping day, they are got their first hair cuts, quickest time so far, the were fed on the 7th plain water with a splash of GH red and good growth was today, 2 days later. My mindscape still arent here, kinda worried.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2015)

_If this payment is for an item you purchased but haven't received, or it's not as described, your purchase may be covered under ***'s purchase protection. In those cases, you can file a dispute in the Resolution Center within 180 days of payment. Just log in to *** at www.***.com and go to the Resolution Center_

since my beans are a no show, i think this is the next step.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 13, 2015)

they seem to be happy so far






except for this one






gonna wait a few days before i start anything, it could just be throwing a fit and end soon.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 15, 2015)

down to 6, cullled the burnt one. i am having fun atching the growth, i am watering from the bottom to see if the roots will grow fasster down and make a sturdyer plant. i have surgeryt omorrow tto go and get my kidney stone, fun fun, so i am baking out now and already cranked a load.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 16, 2015)

all Golden Gage, looks like 3 keepers, going to keep them all going until I see what the Gorilla grapes look like/act, maybe bust shit up and grow everything at once and really make my wife hate me.
15 days, just water so far and co2 from the bags


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 20, 2015)

well no mindscape, gorilla grape or trainwreck x pure goo. nothing in the mail, weird how both packages from the same company didnt show up?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 23, 2015)

Gorilla Grape and Trainwreck came today, slow but they are here


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 23, 2015)

update
6 golden gage..Gage green Genetics
3 trainwreck x Pure Gooie..LouisBigBud
3 Gorilla Grape....KensDogSeeds
got them all through The GreenPool instead the Tude.

Growing under 2-600HPS
the GG's have a month headstart on the other 2 strains, gonna make for some nice harvesting in June/July..proper time, Busy in the restaurant since its summer and a nice new weed will make my kitchen and CHefs smile.

Veg now to the end of March...maybe longer depending on the look and size and hopefully switching for 2-3 months. middle of the summer.

down to the last of my tokes of this last harvest, then its all medibles till i see the green grass.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 27, 2015)

Gorilla Grape is the first one to break ground, well its trying, tonight it will raise its beautiful head.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## madininagyal (Feb 28, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


>


they look good !!  how long veg time are you gonna give them?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 6, 2015)

I have new ones just breaking ground and I want to give them a month vegm, so these will have 2 months of veg, I have already started to tie them down and spread them out.
these pictures are just playing with my Nikon to see what setting looks better in HPS































All Golden Gage from Gage Green Genetics


----------



## ayr0n (Mar 6, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> plants are digging the new soil, DairyDoo, a Michigan product!!


looks like some 'good shit'  Do they ship all over MI, or you picked it up at a store?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 6, 2015)

the soil? its called Dairy Doo made in sears Michigan
http://www.dairydoo.com/doo-near-you/

thats a locator. I picked mine up in the store just cause its close, they might ship IDK.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 7, 2015)

You are over watering, Golden Goat likes it dry and doesn't need a lot of nutes take it easy on her keep PH between 6.1-6.5


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 7, 2015)

I was telling my wife how this grow was different than the others before and I said that this plant seemed a bit touchy, especially when i am heavy handed already. Thank you Yoda, I really appreciate the knowledge, thank you, it will help tons!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 7, 2015)

_Effect: It is not a creeper, it hits right in the head. VERY pleasant headband, a total brain massage. It is pretty strong, but you are not going to lose your keys as I like to say. Thing about it is that it is soooooo pleasant. No racy heart or weirdness. No sleepiness unless it is late already. Just a good old classic STONE. Sorry fellas, I won’t call this one medicinal at all. This is total recreational reefer. Perfect for a night out or an evening at home. Or even for breakfast, you get nicely toasted but still function fine. Just watch the red eye though… We have not noticed a tolerance onset YET, so at least we can say not rapid, but we are going from pheno to pheno._

this was taken from Mad Hamish and his smoke report on Golden Gage
_https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=3208_
Please go and read it, you will want to grow your own after reading, lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 8, 2015)

Bokashi is in the works and will be here soon.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 8, 2015)

bondage












cats like cannabis tips
























too big to throw but a slow grower


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 10, 2015)

its almost time to flip, they will be hitting 3' in a week or two, i have an 8ft ceiling, not too worried, just putting thoughts down. I wont have the veg time with the gorilla grape or trainwrecks but it will give a peek at the genetics and what is possible and what to change.
the trainwrecks are small coming out of the soil, small and slow. the goirilla grapes are fast, almost like its a male fast..2 out of 4. 3 out of 6 trainwrecks might stay for awhile.

i am starting my yearly dry spell, march-june to detox and get the body clean should i need a piss test. so this is what its like to be sober at work, lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2015)

i flipped this morning, on at 7am off at 7pm till mid May-June.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2015)

day 39 of veg


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 12, 2015)

Bokashi day 1


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 17, 2015)

2 hermies


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 17, 2015)

this is the 2nd-ish week of 12.12
Some look like they are ready to explode, at least 2 are going to be a handful if they are donkey dicks, lol. handful of dicks, great.

and this one is little small, kind atall and lanky,






a producer






small and thick, hermie






my problem child






and the one thats always pissed off






my bet for biggest yield in my grow ever. this one is ready to explode


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 17, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 2 hermies


Ouch that sucks good eye tho dude.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 18, 2015)

i dont mind hermies, i usually try and pick the seeds and grind everything and make it into medibles or make granola, either way it all gets used.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2015)

my wife and i at Pi
3.14.15 at 9:26.53


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 20, 2015)

my mothers


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 21, 2015)

very angry Golden 






bokashi gage after 9 days


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 22, 2015)

What happened to her she looks really sad? My one golden goat clone that was struggling died today. Down to 3 out of 4.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 22, 2015)

the first pic was before i added bokashi. the 2nd one is yesterday after 9 days, the change is pretty cool.

I chopped 3 males and have a few clones that were taken today from the mother that looks the best.
I think i am turning the corner of no more seeds and growing straight from clones.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 30, 2015)

:smh:
won an auction at the GreenPool, go to pay it and the price has increased, lolz. is it because i am not a big grower/breeder? do i not buy enough and its a hassle for one pack?
:smh: i gave it the ol' college try but i am going back to the Tude


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 1, 2015)

golden gage


















#2


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 3, 2015)

my GreenPool rant.

4 orders placed 

1 arrived in 14 days
2 others had to be resend, only 1 making it, with the promise of everything is coming.
and the recent purchase isnt here as tracking says.

I won an auction for $40, nothing about shipping anywhere on the auction,assumed free shiping
total came to $45 to include shipping AFTER i won the auction.

Just a small time player that tries hard to make things right but IMO he is too busy trying to kiss everyones ass that the little guys that buy 1-2 packs per visit as forgotten.
I suggest the Tude as before, atleast everything arrives in 10 days and no BS.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 3, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> my GreenPool rant.
> 
> 4 orders placed
> 
> ...


Yeah I been hearing a lot of complaints about green pool and orders not being sent out.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 4, 2015)

thats $160 down the tubes.....no happy and will never recommend them again.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 4, 2015)

_The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available. Your item departed our USPS facility in GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49512 on April 4, 2015 at 1:22 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination._

I wonder if my address is flagged?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 4, 2015)

happy golden






Good Morning and welcome to my garden, I am going to take your arms and legs and make more of you if possible and you will be the standard by which everything else is measured
Trainwreck X pure goo..louiebigbud






and gorilla grape..kds seeds


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 6, 2015)

I have 5 little ones in solo cups waiting for the sun to get here, 2 more ready to greet the world.

Took down a hermied Trainwreck, and it had both pistils and hairy hairs, it was sad. 

The goldens are starting to stink ALOT,woke up this morning and it was all i could smell, think the exhaust needs to be on 24/0


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 6, 2015)

and some Bubba Sqeak #1 f2's


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 7, 2015)

i quit my job after 3 years, well, we agreed to part ways. it was old and tiring and i was sick of the same thing every day, week after week, month after month, seeing the same inefficiencies and the same, "someone else will do it" attitudes. We have had 5 different managers in 3 years, 2 head chefs, 3 sous chefs and countless support people. I trained a 18y/o high school drop out last year, I AM 44 TOO OLD TO TRAIN STUPID PEOPLE. But i did. 
Really I just hated being taken advantage of, not so much the work load, just the assumption that I would keep picking up the slack, well that was getting old.

We had people that refused to flush a toilet, if its yellow let it mellow, fuck that, you work in a kitchen you dirty fuck flush the goddamn toilet.

The bug man (Orkin) was in 2 weeks ago looking for cockroaches. that was the first time i had seen him in 3 years, why now? ya, i know...roaches.
If you step on a roach and get their eggs on the bottom of your shoe you are taking those with you wherever you go. I dont live int he Taj Mahal, but I dont want bugs in my house either.

Ya, it was time for a change.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 7, 2015)

6am





Bubba Squeak #1 F2's


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 7, 2015)

4 hours later


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 7, 2015)

and this is the reason I mark my cups, 5 seeds and 6 cups, ooops i cant count.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 13, 2015)

here are my trainwrecks, size does matter
one gallon pot











5 gallon


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 16, 2015)

put in an order for a purple strain from madfarmergenetics, but it comes back as Great Lake Genetics. its a variant of the Purple Urkle, they say its straight from the original mother, lol...how the fuck can you tell anymore? but its done and hopefully that will be mixed in with the summer grow outside.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 17, 2015)

i am really stoked for these, been hearing good things and am happy to get these.
Purple Urkle x Tripoli Wicked - Maddfarmer Genetics

not sure why i am hooked on the Purps, but i gotta have some in every garden.

M_add Farmer Genetics is highly regarded for their work with purple cannabis. We have dedicated ourselves to producing purple hybrids that meet all the criteria of the modern, cannabis educated heads. If you are wanting to go "purple", go there with Madd Farmers hybrids.

Purple Urkle x Tripoli Wicked is our modern spun vision of an old classic, Purple Urkle. Our Urkle cut is a legend on the NorCali scene and the lines go way back to the 80's. Today, there are MANY so called "Purple Urkle" cuts out there, but many are just Urkle hybrids that lean towards the Urkle mother. Our Urkle cut was taken from the original Urkle mother and held tight for two generations now. Our Tripoli Wicked male is the second part of the cross. A male was blessed to us from the male side of the lines that created Purple Urkle, known by our locals as Jackie Boy in honor of my late father, which we then crossed with our Lavender mother to add the Sativa flair we were looking for from our male in this project, creating Tripoli Wicked. He is a very Sativa leaning male, that offers added resins, a touch of boom-boom for the head and the stretch that is lacking in Purple Urkle. Phenos from the hybrid line have nearly all shown variations of brilliant colors and dense bud sets. Flavors of this hybrid is really where its at though. Terp profiles are either Nehi Grape soda or Tart Tangelos on big budded purple flowers. A total trip when you smoke a purple bud that tastes just like a tangelo, it really shocks your senses. My favorite. Flower times range from 60-67 days indoors and mid to late October outdoor. If purples are your thing, this buds for you. If you are usually turned off by lack of pop from purple cannabis, this one may change your opinion. 

Purple Urkle x Tripoli Wicked
Seeds per pack: 10 
Sex: Regular
Flower times: Indoor 60-67 days - Outdoor mid to late October
Yield: Above average yields
Classification: 60/40 Indica leaning_


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2015)

Golden gage almost 5 weeks 12.12






the smaller of the 2





the tall one






when the leaves are at full prayer, pictures suk


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 22, 2015)

RKU - Road Kill Unicorn - Bodhi seeds 

This Auction is for 1 pack of RKU 

11 seeds in pack - The picture is of the actual pack the winner will receive 


Lineage:
chem d x blackberry widow x afgooey x blockhead

Parental Information
purple unicorn x snowlotus


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 23, 2015)

my tea, 2 cps EWC, 2 tbsp molasses, 2 tbsp bat poop, 2 gallons water, stir and stir.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 23, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> my tea, 2 cps EWC, 2 tbsp molasses, 2 tbsp bat poop, 2 gallons water, stir and stir.


You should use a compost for microbs and bubble with an airstone overnight you will see a HUGE difference.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 23, 2015)

gonna get the stuff outta da shed and set it up, might be interesting  THanks Yoda!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 25, 2015)

my goldens


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 25, 2015)

these are my trainwrecks


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 26, 2015)

Gorilla grapes, looking long thin and lanky...shitty






smoked half a bowl of Golden gage and went outside to weed the garden with my wife...before 9am, wtf? if this is gonna make me do something productive..well fuck me running.






inner GG bud


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 26, 2015)

3 more to move to bigger pots and 2 vacant spots


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 27, 2015)

this is pheno 1, all white pistils clear trichs and no clouds, light airy buds just starting to swell, smell is piny lemon with a hint of forest floor as a nice little foundation.
these are smaller inner buds, quick dried to see whats coming.
we smoked this yesterday and went outside and finished the whole garden, without a word spoken to each other,it is a nice upper headband high with a bit of a racing heart, anticipation or excitement?
pheno 2 is tomorrow.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 30, 2015)

_HI mate 
Right i have some apollogising to do ...... So sorry i messed up a little - as i was typing your order to mota - i pressed send before i had finished and then sent him another message saying sorry i didnt mean to send that and he thought i meant the order not that i hadnt finished typing - so sorry mate - he will post it out to you tomorrow.... and should be with you in a couple of days... 
My fault mate and i apollogise - il look after you next order / membership renewal





Thanks
_
*as I was about the post another bitch against these guys and how it was my fault for using them again....*

_Hi mate 


Just wanted to let you know there is already something extra nice in the package for you







So sorry mate _


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 1, 2015)

get my purps from GGG and pop them straight away.
my Bubbas and Gorilla grapes will not be the main grow, 2nd grow they are. My main grow dictates the light schedule.

veg them for a few weeks then flip to sex.

OR

Get them under 12.12 ASAP and sex them that way. I really dont know any advantage.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 1, 2015)

but anyway 
Sex them , keep the keepers and toss the rest.

Clone the females, 2 each

Tag them, keep track
Grow, rinse repeat.

But from those clones that come from the first

take clones from the best and grow the rest

try and keep a constant supply of clones going and available

keep whittling the genes down to the best in the pack

I want purple looks and grape powerade taste.




taking clones and trying to keep them around is gonna be a bitch, i use only one room, thats all I gots..

UNLESS i can keep the mother outside..hmmmmm
3 1/2" T's and 4 1/2"Elbows and my cloner is finished.


i am supposed to get soil today and i am too baked to drive.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 5, 2015)

this was this morning before I went for a walk with the pup.





it was all over the porch when we got back, wind came u I guess and knocked it over.
so IDK what things are or even if they are top side up, its a mess. 
I am still thinking of popping all of LBBs GZ's but i am waiting on GGG to se what they did, its been 6 days

remember this






in the hopes of narrowing down this good idea strain, i am comparing it to what i have now which is golden gage.
the comparision begins.

now the Golden Gage has more of a cloudy effect than the Good Idea, so mroe Joseph is standing out

flavor wise is no contest the Good Idea wins, so far, the first GG just went into the jars.

Potency is the GG 

BUT the Good Idea was ideal for a working high, which made the day go by so much smoother.

the good idea was a better yielder, I broke my 3oz/plant cherry on that one, ill get 2.5 on the GG's

Growing went to the GG as they were at Full Prayer all flowering, simply amazing, but they both were real easy to grow and took my missteps and carried on.

The GG is more fruity, powder lemony, like a dry lemon aid mix, makes you sneeze once.

GGG and GG has become by background grow, have space to fill on the garden and dont know what to grow? GG it is.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 6, 2015)

I am starting the StarDawgs, since the 3 other strains have been turned upside down from the wind, i dont know what I have and even when they come up, no way to tell the strain. So these I will know.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 6, 2015)

stardawg f2


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 7, 2015)

8 of the jiffy pellets have come up, i dont know what strain of course, thanks wind, but thats 8 of 16 so far.
nothing on the F2 but i havent looked either so i really dont know, there i looked

nothing


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 8, 2015)

and they live






3 are purple black coming out

mist and mist some more, they will stay here for a week or two


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

Funny thing is you use promix... take two parts pro mix and one part worm castings, mix them up and you have a fine organic mix I will flower anything in with a minimal cooking time too. My base mix is one third perlite, peat, and compost each, with very little in the line of amendments, some gypsum and oyster shell and actually that is it. I make my own compost though, that shit is where all my time and effort goes. Humic material is a biggie...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

2 are outside where the cat is buried, 2 are in my raspberry patch and holy fucking crackers, 20 are here inside.

this what it started out as
5 stardawgs
4 evil queen
10 Trip.Wikd.xP.U.
6 GooeyxZinn

I have lost 5. so out of 25 planted 20 have some up, 80% (?) thats cool


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

the 4 outside were left overs from the last grow, if they dont make it no biggie...testers for me


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

thisis the new order placed this morning, i think i am becoming a whore, 7 strains in the fridge already.
_
Northern lights#5 x Tripoli Wicked Maddfarmer Genetics 

This is a cross of modern purple cannabis and true old school genetics. Our Northern Lights#5 mother is of original 1989 Sensi Seed Stock and the best NL5 on the market hands down. Our NL5 is a heavy producer of highly resinated and dense bud, and is a super fast finisher. Pollinating her with our Tripoli Wicked male was just another no brainer for us. Phenos will be had leaning to both sides but the bulk of them will be towards the NL5 mother. Fast finishers, heavy yields and old school herb quality give this hybrid true character. Some plants will show more on the color side of things than others, but all plants will be solid just the same. If you are looking for and old school plant with a modern twist to her, give this one a try. We cant keep these in stock locally as they are sold out as soon as they arrive._

i bought this strictly cause Mackinaw is up the road


_Mackinaw Trail mix OG - MotaRebel 

Mackinaw Trailmix

Here's a mix for the kush lovers, Triangle, Tahoe and F-cut OG kush moms crossed to a 95 Sensi Star male. Top notch OG moms and throw in the award winning vintage of Sensi Star and you get high end meds in the making. Flowering time is 70 days._


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

3 out of 5 StarDawgs are above ground

the above order has been placed and is in transit.

Imagine

(NL5 X TW )X (Mendo.Mont. X DayWrecker((GGG)))
now cross that with TWx PurpleUrkle


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

all i now for sure is that the ones with the sticks are my stardawgs. there are ones that are purple/black still and i am sure they will bet the Urkles/TW as those are the only purples i dropped.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

*Bokashi. Not exactly composting. More like ensilaging.*
April 21, 2010
[start quote] 
[cab] (…) Bokashi, as it has come to mean (…), is not a composting process. At all. It doesn’t make compost, but it does convert material that can’t be composted because it’ll go rancid or attract beasties into something that you can bury and ignore, and it also produces a nutritious liquid plant food. 

But the magical ‘effective microorganisms’ of which the sales pitch would have you believe are, in my view, rather spurious. 
The best results I’ve obtained have been by taking a fresh load (a little kitchen composter pot sized amount) of mixed kitchen waste, mixing in a tablespoon of glucose from a health food shop, and some Lactobacillus bacteria powder, of the type that you get from a health food shop (and which a home salami maker may have lurking in the fridge!). Mix up, put in a tightly sealed filled plastic container (a bokashi composter) with a tap on the bottom, and leave it for three weeks. 
When it works (which has been all but twice) you’ve basically got a bacterial de-proteination of the waste. Or, in other words, the Lactobacillus bacteria have gone nuts, eaten the glucose, and then gone looking for more goodies. The pH has dropped to a point where much of the protein has lysed out of the food waste and is sitting in the liquid (tap that off as plant food, needs diluting a lot of course), and the solid matter smells just a little unpleasantly sweet. Bury the waste in a corner of the allotment somewhere and ignore it. It’ll rot down, and worms will eat it. 
When it doesn’t work, it goes rank and horrid and you’ll need a strong stomach to deal with it. 
Using the bokashi ‘bran’ has been no more or less successful than a spoonfull of bacteria powder and some glucose. 
I conclude, therefore, that the process (at least with the waste we’ve been producing!) is very much akin to ensilaging.
[end quote] 
Date: Jan 27, 10 
Source: http://forum.downsizer.net/Bokashi_Buckets_about49483.html
Tags: bacterial de-proteination, BIMs beneficial indigenous micro-organisms, bokashi, cooked waste, ensilaging, getting the pH low,lactobacillus, meat






As an example, here’s a summary of the procedure described by *Bokashi Composting*:

– Capture organisms: wash a cup of rice, saving the water, set aside for about a week;

– Make serum: add milk to the water; set it aside to ferment for two weeks.

– Strain the solids off; mix the inoculating liquid (1 part serum, 1 part molasses, 6 parts water.) Soak newspapers, drain, and seal in plastic bag. Let ferment for two weeks.

– Separate the newspapers and let dry.

At this point you’re ready to set up a Bokashi bucket. Nothing about this process is difficult; none of the steps take much time. Even with all the waiting for the various fermentation stages, the entire process takes on the order of five weeks.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

none of the seedlings have shot above any others, no explosive growth...(no males?), i may be in for a spring trouble with a quick evacuation to the outside swamp area.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 13, 2015)

5 of 5 StarDawgs are above ground.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 13, 2015)

if my eyes are still working, I have 3 males of StarDawg, they are shooting up fast and strong.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 14, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 17, 2015)

stardawgs






the studs of the grow so far






the backups






i worked with with a great person some years back, so was a 10/10. leggy, 6'2 gorgeous and someone that had good things coming in the future, you could just tell. But she was a very down to earth person and she made the day that much brighter with her personality. I just wanted to be around her to soak in the energy/her energy or karma whatever she was blessed.
this is her grow. Ashleys Grow.






the first time we met i looked up at her and before ic ould say hello she said she hated basketball and played beach volleyball instead, shook my hand and laughed and walked away, lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 18, 2015)

the strongest of the bunch, male or female its gonna be a killer.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 19, 2015)

2nd set of leaves are coming out and they are taking on their personalities/traits. So the T5 is gone and the 600MH has taken its place. first time for the MH. its been going to half an hour so i want to give it a full hour before i walk away into my day.
all stardawgs are repotted and the most purple seedling i could find, has also been placed in its home. 
grabbed a few pounds of leftover food scraps from work for the compost bin. i figured between my wife and I we dont produce enough food waste, so i needed some help.
my wife goes in tomorrow to have a spot on her back checked out, ya i am a little nervous, i hate chance.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 19, 2015)

winter of 2015-2016. lots of stock to get me thru the winter with out this harvest which means long veg time


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 19, 2015)

cant find much information about these, guess they are that new, lol
next grow these are going down


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 20, 2015)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Talisman/Gage_Green_Genetics/


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 20, 2015)

_The Underdawg cut is called the New York OG and originally called the Original Headband or the Daywrecker cut. She comes from old school Chem 91 and the Massachusetts Super Skunk selections with incredible diesel fuel flavors. The Joseph comes from the Underdawg. Gage Green hit the Underdawg mother with the Chemdawg OG and then crossed to the Joseph to make a whole new level of fuel. Discover pungent berries, sage, rosemary, pine, and licorice overlapping very distinct Chemdawg OG and Headband, Diesel combinations._


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 21, 2015)

https://flic.kr/p/tjntFS


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 21, 2015)

the whole crew, the strong and the not so strong but with potential. These are either Evil Queen, Purple Urkle cross or Gooey/zinn. i startedwith 10 purple, 6 goo and 4 queen. there are 6 out in the garden that went there yesterday and will probably die tonight, 29F.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 21, 2015)

the weaker ones


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 21, 2015)

the fast sturdy growers, the 3 on the left are looking the same, the back right has a tinge of purple/black under the leaves and stem and the front right just looks FAT, gonna mainline that bitch and see hwat happens


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 22, 2015)

I live in the north and sound canadian, I know.
I mumble as well


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 23, 2015)

the older i get the more i find myself thinking back to the younger days and not appreciating what I had or appreciating the different cultures that other countries had to offer. in general being a stupid kid, lol.]


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 23, 2015)

pardon gotta load the vape
the stardawgs F2 are in the front 5 black containers, the rest are a mix of 3 different strains, evil queen, goo/Zinn adn purple urklex tripoli wicked.
ifi dont see any purples i might cull everything except for the F2's and go with the mendo montage/bbp from GGG


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 24, 2015)

from m4k
The Underdawg was bred by the Chem family. It's lineage is Chem 91 x Massachusetts Super Skunk I believe. It is ancestor to many of the diesels. They call it Original Diesel.

SSSDH is Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze. This cut is often called the Shire and is an amazing cut out in Colorado. It is a fast flowering haze with strong lemon lime diesel flavors.

The fathers, Mendo Montage and Blackberry Pie, are both sons of the Crystal Locomotive father. The Crystal Locomotive is a cross between Trainwreck and Aloha White Widow. This early work was inherited from Jojorizo, RIP. The mothers, the Mendo Purps and the Blackberry Widow, were both selected from Jojorizo seed stock. Keyplay was given a massive selection of seedlings and clones to catalog and breed from. The genetics that we inherited were predominantly purple selections. It should be exciting to see the colors come out from both these crosses.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 27, 2015)

MM and the BBP are in paper towels after soaking. I am popping one of each


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 28, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> MM and the BBP are in paper towels after soaking. I am popping one of each


roots are showing and they are in the dirt on the window sill. I would take a picture but my phone isnt here yet and my camera lens has a rattle


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 29, 2015)

5 days difference, before compost tea foliar spray and the bottom is after spraying for 3 days, twice a day till dripping with tea.
the Mendo Mont./Underdawg(headband) and the ssssdh/bbp are in the solo cups on the bottom,


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 29, 2015)

MM/UD and sssdh/bbp are in the solo cups in the bag.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 30, 2015)

topped and transplanted everyone this afternoon.





















welcome home summer grow 2015


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 1, 2015)

my MH bulb took a shit while i was working, thank goodness my wife had the presence of mind to plug in the hps..so if i have one, might as well have two, so two weeks of veg under here making 4+ weeks of veg and they will be flipped.





the solo cups are a quick veg to see what they are like.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 2, 2015)

may 8th to this. 3 weeks under the MH has them short and stumpy  never introduced a HPS in veg with out a break in period, a gentle 4 day switch. wonder if it will stress them out a bit? they should be ok, strong soil, roots and tea. i am nervous without the bottle, i know what they need, but slap my hands, NO. but the growth is on par with a bottle from previous grows, the nest 2-3 weeks is when they start running for the lights.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 2, 2015)

12.12 has started the grow room was 85 this afternoon, so its night lights from here on out.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 6, 2015)

Purple urkle is bottom right the rest are Stardawgsf2


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 10, 2015)

my card anniversary is tomorrow, my thoughts from htne to now...

going to detroit to get certified, telling the secretary, that saying congratulations you have a medical condition isnt something to be celebrated, real patients are everywhere. i am stoned most of the day, it has become my prefered state, I can work easier as i am not frustrated with others, i am calmer as a person, i enjoy or tolerate other people longer than I used to. i will still txt rather than a phone call. i give what i can to those in need but not as often as i should, i could sell it but seeing someone thankful, grateful is better, plus i never want, my wife will budget an oz a month till our next harvest.
i went from a cfl on an extension cord in a closet lined with mylar, to a PVC garage with 100ft of panda film for one 400. I now have I hooks in the ceiling and 2-600's and a T5 system for clones.

i buy from the US now, no more overseas, confiscated packages.
i went form the over hyped greenhouse seeds to a small guy in Vancouver, to seds from the thumb of michigan
I have been gifted with seeds but the personal touch from GGG was above and beyond.

this is my first harvest all organic, or atleast planned. flowering especially late stage i will want to over feed with chemicals, ugghhh

i lost 2 jobs due to weed,never been pulled over, talked to once with a visit a few years back but zero attention from LEO, stay small, legal and quiet.

i am buying my first circular saw tomorrow and working on the back steps. weird web journal posts before sawing off own hands. zzziiippp
i have a mustache i must own a saw


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 16, 2015)

http://zqktlwi4fecvo6ri.onion/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 16, 2015)

stardawg f2 , i guess its liking the bokashi tea


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 16, 2015)

the tips are my very stealth cat.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 17, 2015)

looking at the auctions at the greenpool, my wife would kick my ass if i bought what I wanted to bu there, my mouth is drooling.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 20, 2015)

sssdh/bbp






mm/ud






stardawg taking off






unknowns 2


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 23, 2015)

just so fucking tired..damn, i am always tired. i hate doctors and refuse hospitals if possible.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 25, 2015)

mendo montage is back left. stardawg is back right, sssdh is front right and the pother 2 are mystery strains


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 25, 2015)

Not running Golden Gage anymore?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 25, 2015)

harvest is done a few months ago, page 39 has some pics. i would grow anything crossed with Joseph from GGG, it was easy a good smoke and all around top shelf.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 27, 2015)

6in and 4in exhaust are up and operational, both lights are in prime condition, plants are looking ok. MM/U is really slow, thats the small one in the middle.
The sssdh wont stop eating, I am thinking of giving her some AN bud candy or something like that....bottom right, tall and lanky
The stardawg is back right with the one sprout being funny by growing taller than the rest, lol





those are 2 stardawg clones in the baggy, I took this morning for a friend, if they root it will be my first clone exchange, from my garden


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 29, 2015)

clonex and left it alone under the lights, foliar sprayed with lite bokashi tea, 4 days and the roots are here.... Giggity

Its a mystery strain but i do have 2 stardawg clones taken the same week, so they should be ready to transplant very soon


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 1, 2015)

turned on the 2nd light


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 5, 2015)

from this:






to this:






in a week.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 5, 2015)

mendo montage/underdawg...slow grower






bud site sssdh






STarDawg F2






StarDawg F2 budsite


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 8, 2015)

MM/UD






stardawg


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 15, 2015)

stardawg f2
[url=https://flic.kr/p/w13yem] [/url

my mystery strains
[url=https://flic.kr/p/w13yh7] 

 [/url][/url]


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 30, 2015)

these are all outdoors

my purple stem





camo






gotta make room, someone has to go






loving the sun


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 5, 2015)

sssdh8.5
8.5 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr

stardawg
8.5 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr
8.5 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 7, 2015)

8.8


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 13, 2015)

stardawgf2





i want to pick her clean tomorrow, it will be hard but she has another week or two to get fully ripe


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 25, 2015)

new grow.
ALong with the MaddFarmer, northern purple, GG4 and a Platinum delight, these will also join the fun.
I know nothing about this strain or breeder but he comes highly recommended. 
@akhiymjames


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 26, 2015)

maybe icmag is my evolution, take a step away from the drama here and see what they have to offer.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 28, 2015)

grow for winter is in their beds. 
Platinum Delight/AK
GG4/AK
RebelOG/Motarebel
NL5xTW/maddfarmer
Gorilla breath/ChunkyicMag

should be fun. back to dairy doo 201 for all plants, lets see how it reacts to organic+organic.


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> maybe icmag is my evolution, take a step away from the drama here and see what they have to offer.


Maybe not,stay right here,I'm always lurking....that cat looks suspicious..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 28, 2015)

which cat?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 28, 2015)

lol, Franky is my leaf tester, if she likes the plant then its good to go, lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 28, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> grow for winter is in their beds.
> Platinum Delight/AK
> GG4/AK
> RebelOG/Motarebel
> ...



Nice lineup! Been watching, stay well


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 28, 2015)

you too thanks!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 28, 2015)

had 2 rockstars at work and i am fucking bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 28, 2015)

man don't you fuckin go anywhere you. I just found your thread


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 28, 2015)

ill keep my journals here, too much invested to move but i need a different view and some over there fill in the gaps here. like having 2 girlfriends without the drama
anyway here is the Platinum Delight clone from a friend, maybe the 2nd week in its home. i havent compared previous pictures.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 28, 2015)

lol here is the picture i am baked


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 29, 2015)

You got a beautiful garden man  Doing the small plant thing. love it, I do the same.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 29, 2015)

i wish i had more room and i wish my wife would get her card, but for now i am trying to share a cramped office with the computer.lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 2, 2015)

the 4 little ones in the pots are all NL5xTripoliWiccked from MaddFarmer
the left clone is a Platinum Delight (from SinCitySeeds) cutting from a member here as well as the GG4 on the right hand side.
the RebelOGs from motarebel are the 8 blue solos pn the bottom plus the double cup.
the rest are Gorilla Breath from a dude named chunky on icMag.
ya full boat this time out, lol grow big or stay home


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 3, 2015)

gorilla 4






platinum delight


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 4, 2015)

That platinum delight looks happy. Mine has thrown out a couple leaf sets since I got it and I can wait for it to blow up with growth!


GG#4 looking her usual green lanky self. It's funny how distinct of a look that glue has...

I've got one huge GG#4 in wk1 of flower currently.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 4, 2015)

this is my first glue, so i am looking forward to flower and see what it can do.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 4, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> this is my first glue, so i am looking forward to flower and see what it can do.


She's pretty easy IMO

lanky, needs support, vigorous and smelly  

Enjoy her, I know I have!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 5, 2015)

@akhiymjames tomorrow is training day. is the 3 leaves normal? everything is 3.

how long until you think i can take some clones? i see 3-4 good spots to take, but I want it to calm down from transplanting before giving her some stress....but the growth tells me she is ready.

i should have waited to pop the other beans and should have made my garden nothing but clones from the GG and PD
Hindsight being 20/20 lol
have a great weekend. what did G gift you?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> @akhiymjames tomorrow is training day. is the 3 leaves normal? everything is 3.
> 
> how long until you think i can take some clones? i see 3-4 good spots to take, but I want it to calm down from transplanting before giving her some stress....but the growth tells me she is ready.
> 
> ...


Yea 3 is normal bro but she will start spitting out the 5. ASF blessed us with the GG#4  so big ups to him but from your last pic she is very tight since you haven't topped her yet once you do that she will start spitting out the 5s. I see spots on her now you can make some great clones of her. I would top her like almost half way down lil bit higher than half and use that as clone and you should be able to get another clone or so off that big clone or you could take those nice side branches now top her then grow your canopy either way is good. Hurry up and top her tho cus once she's topped she branches so lovely and make very easy for clones. I'll get pics up of the couple I have in veg now.

Don't trip bro those beans are good ones I'm interested in seeing what you get from them especially the GorillaBreath. Oh dude isn't a super good breeder or anything by no means just chucking with some bagseed he popped and got some great phenos of but the phenos are indeed great and fire. I can see the dank in them so I just wanted us to have it but RIU is home bro. I go over there its cool but its much more love here to me. But they have they're lil circles just like we do so its really no different but people over there are a lil more harsh. G got me some great some Banana and Cherry Puff f2s plus some others. Will say more once I get to popping more lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

Here is the GG#4 vegging in the tent. She how she branches out so lovely ready for cuts and training that's why its good to top her early. She is very vigorous and spitting out the 5s small branches will be 3s until it matures. Keep doing what your doing bro she looks lovely.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 8, 2015)

i was asked why i am going to a coworkers memorial tomorrow, as I am not that person to be seen in public, i run from other people if i can. my station is at the end of the line and he was across the way, maybe 10ft. he was 58, so he had a few years on me lol, but we shared some stories and alot of jokes. he didnt have much but he had a great personality and i damn will make sure he has a friend showing up to say goodbye.
i am taking a few people from work and it will be interesting to see how they react with me out of my kitchen scrubs, normal clothes. i should show up in my plow truck and rusted to shit and no pipes, lol.
Heres to you Terry, RIP my brother.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

Respectable JC. Sorry you lost a friend bro.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 8, 2015)

ty, smokinga bowl to a friend.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 11, 2015)

my outdoor plants
real shitty shots but it gets the job done
this are gooeyzinn from LouieBigBud over at the greenpool















nl5xpurpleurkle from the madd farmer


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 11, 2015)

thats the PD in the back and the clone
the GG4 is tiedapart in the middle

the NLxTripoliWicked from The Maddfarmer are in the other pots.
the blue solos are rebel og on the top left and the gorilla breath are the others on the bottom right.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2015)

Man that PD is going HAM in the back!!! Love it she's vigorous yo I swear the right lights and training I think she can yield decent. I think the one I have going will yield decent. GG#4 will go crazy too very vigorous too. That pic of the one I showed you on Sunday is much taller than that and ready for a transplant. Keep killing bro and cant wait to see the PD flower for you. Be ready for the smell


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 12, 2015)

i see some new exhaust equipt. in my future


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 20, 2015)

nl5Xtrripolewicked by madd farmer






gg4 clone from Ak






Platinum Delight from, sin city seeds as a clone from Ak











Mix of rebelOG from Motarebel and Guerrila breath from chunkypigs
the ones in the big pots are one of each to see if there is a difference in soils, roots vs local dairy doo


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 20, 2015)

these are the ones outside





nl5 xpurple urkle from the maddfarmer

this is a gooeyzizz from louie bug bud on another forum


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 21, 2015)

the GGG forums are down and dead.
GGG thread is down and dead.
i am not growing GGG currently.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 21, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the GGG forums are down and dead.
> GGG thread is down and dead.
> i am not growing GGG currently.


Nope @skunkwreck make a new thread "the new gage green thread" and so far everything get back to normal with pics and grow related conversation


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 21, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> nl5Xtrripolewicked by madd farmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They look nice is the guerillabreath more resistant outdoor than other cookie cross? And where i can find this strain?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 21, 2015)

i dont have the GB outdoors, thats inside and just got transplanted into their final home today, alittle cleaning after work and pics will be up soon hopefully


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 21, 2015)

transplant day
its a horrible picture but it works

the rebelOGs and the Gorilla Breaths are on the left, 4 of each in 5 gallon pots, dairy doo 201

the right are the Northern Lights5 crossed with a tripoli wicked by maddfarmer 
and the 2 large ones in the middle are the clones from akj


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 21, 2015)

the gg4 and the PD have been stripped of everything not necessary and they have been supported and pulled apart at the seams.
the PD clone is in the blue solo cup..i have dreams of her being a mother for the next grow in spring 2016

I'm a fucking soldier
Just like I told ya
While I'm just warming up
You're getting colder
Out on the battleground
Let's take a look around
Well there's a million of us ready to throw down

They'll never take me alive


Five Finger Death Punch - Got Your Six


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 24, 2015)

gonna be in Reese for a wedding this weekend. i hate leaving my part of the woods.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 24, 2015)

the clone of the pD is going to be the new mother.
I am in sexing 12.12. cull the males keep the ladies.
IF there is room for more, i will clone the GG4 to make my limit.

Next summer, i have a little plan of overgrowing our little area in the woods with mother natures finest, 12-30 possibly. letting them veg for a month inside and out they go in june and let Mother Nature take care of them.

i have a designated mother plant, thats a first and a huge step for me toward being self sufficient and perpetual.


i am off work for the 2nd day due to my back being a bitch. moving shit sunday and I pushed instead of pulled and TWEAK. Monday and Tuesday at at work didnt help much. couldnt stand yesterday, not i can walk just not upright kinda like my grandpa...shit..fml
so maybe its time to switch careers and find something new, give up the chef mantle and call it quits and look for greener pastures.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 24, 2015)

Sounds good bro and I like the sound of the new career too  I like that guerilla grow your talking about too I wish I could. If something ever did get passed my way I def would have a nice backyard to kill in lol. Please clone the GG#4 you want that around bro trust me but always got ya if ya need again. Looking forward to Gorilla Breath and Scout Breath


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 25, 2015)

we walk by it everyday, i have thought about it before but never actually thinking of how to do it. plus i wont have to do a summer grow and deal with the heat and humidity...$$


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds good bro and I like the sound of the new career too  I like that guerilla grow your talking about too I wish I could. If something ever did get passed my way I def would have a nice backyard to kill in lol. Please clone the GG#4 you want that around bro trust me but always got ya if ya need again. Looking forward to Gorilla Breath and Scout Breath


What's scout breath?? An ogkb cross??


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 26, 2015)

scout breath is from chunkypigs, i think its a ogkb x cookie?, @akhiymjames would know, he has them


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> What's scout breath?? An ogkb cross??


Its OGKB 2.0 x Cookieboi. Its a bagseed pheno of OGKB that's around and very good. The male was found in the same buds from the OGKB the 2.0 was found from too. Which is what the ScoutBreath is


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Its OGKB 2.0 x Cookieboi. Its a bagseed pheno of OGKB that's around and very good. The male was found in the same buds from the OGKB the 2.0 was found from too. Which is what the ScoutBreath is


Thanks where i can find them?? If they are still out im looking for ogkb cross other than ggg


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Thanks where i can find them?? If they are still out im looking for ogkb cross other than ggg


My bro got these for me at the Cannabis Cup. The chucker doesn't sell them online yet but I believe he will be and it will be at the seed boutique over at ICmag. In House Genetics has a OGKB cross also DVG has Grandpas Breath but there aren't many breeders with crosses of it tho Franchise Genetics has a cross too


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> My bro got these for me at the Cannabis Cup. The chucker doesn't sell them online yet but I believe he will be and it will be at the seed boutique over at ICmag. In House Genetics has a OGKB cross also DVG has Grandpas Breath but there aren't many breeders with crosses of it tho Franchise Genetics has a cross too


Hope he will be since each time i want a ogkb they are always out of stock i should have take it from in house last time i order on ngr but rainbow cookie turn my head  i've put some money for a serious order but i think it will only be small order im gonna be like the guys on firestax an happy trigger lol  thanks for the information


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 27, 2015)

@madininagyal I met the breeder at the cannabis cup and other then the sheer amount of knowledge this guy threw at me pertaining to his OGKB2.0, was his fondness and an unequaled soft spot for our service members. this guy has good vibes in his lineup.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 27, 2015)

I posted on IG my location at a wedding reception last night, looking for someone to show me the sights behind the trucks and smoke a fatty. a older couple, my parents age, came up after a few hours and said they found my keys_ out behind the trucks where the sights are._

we watched the sky and threw out conversation, walking back to the party we met the father of the party, lol,* hope you saved some for me...*

Thanks Grandpop and Mrs.Bud, it was fun!!!
#AL4004Life


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 29, 2015)

8 days into sexing and threw out 3 males this morning, 2 northern lights Xpurple something and 1 rebelOG.
the GG4 is throwing out pistils and the PD is liking being tied up.
Currently out and dry waiting fo the outdoor crop to finish up in a few weeks.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 29, 2015)

2 rebelOG
2 gorilla breath
2 nl5xtipoli wicked BUT one is a male, great size and structure, gonna grow him out and see what happens.

the GG4 clone and the Platinum Delight from
@akhiymjames are exploding

6 fresh clones of the gg4 and a 2 week old clone of the PD are in the dome and sweaty.

so my lights are back to 18/6 for a few more weeks maybe the start of November switch to 12.12 for good.

I wonder what the gg4 would be like with some nl5 and some purple.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 30, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 2 rebelOG
> 2 gorilla breath
> 2 nl5xtipoli wicked BUT one is a male, great size and structure, gonna grow him out and see what happens.
> the GG4 clone and the Platinum Delight from
> ...


I told you those are some vigorous cuts. Both are very fast in growth which is why I love them plus the smoke is superb  another month of beg and you gonna have some monsters. Cant wait to see what they look like. Outdoor GG#4 the rest will come down this weekend if it can make it had rainy type weather for almost past week so just trying to make it till Friday but she looks great even tho she was root bound to hell and used up all the food she made it through. Not as frosty as my indoor but she wasn't healthy all the way through but smell is super stanky chem diesel rubber


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 30, 2015)

its crazy that the breeder is a message away for questions and answers, lol, mind blowing coming from the 70,80s.
Maddfarmer says it would be a great cross, imagine it would need some working out with a pheno hunt, that sounds fun.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 30, 2015)

the PD is in the baga nd its starting to throw a fit with food amounts, its getting touchy, a few burnt tips and curled elaves.
supposed to water tomorrow with plain water but i might let her dry out a extra week and see what happens.
i did feed them heavy on the 25th, so it might be showing now but it hasnt given me any problems so far.
the GG4 is just growing, lol i tied her down yesterday before work and came back tongiht and had to tie her up again.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 30, 2015)

and its fucking 29 outside wtf


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the PD is in the baga nd its starting to throw a fit with food amounts, its getting touchy, a few burnt tips and curled elaves.
> supposed to water tomorrow with plain water but i might let her dry out a extra week and see what happens.
> i did feed them heavy on the 25th, so it might be showing now but it hasnt given me any problems so far.
> the GG4 is just growing, lol i tied her down yesterday before work and came back tongiht and had to tie her up again.


I haven't really pushed her to the max but the PD should be fine. From what I've seen she doesn't need a whole lot to keep happy the burnt tips I wouldn't worry about too much that lets you know your just over the mark where she likes to be but I bet the curling is from a lil too much N. She prolly is dark green isn't she? I've noticed a lot of cookie crosses don't need much N to keep happy but she will be fine she's a trooper and I prolly would still give that plain water just so she wont get too thirsty and start locking other stuff out she will be ok just bring down the feed for her a lil more and she will be good.

GG#4 is a beast so vigorous doesn't stop growing for nothing she's gonna be a beast and be prepared to tie her down lots more as she stretches like hell in flower too. Everything you could want in a cultivar except she need support but I cant deal with that only flaw. Everything else is there for me. Even the early harvest of the half that snapped off my outdoor is good stuff for being early. Was trying to make last till next week but I'm going on close to a week worth of rain not heavy rain just misty stuff and temp dropping to 50s tomorrow lol. Never seen it get this cold in the fall around here so the rest is coming down today after work. I'll get some pics of the early and whats left for harvest today


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 1, 2015)

thanks for the reply Ak, it puts me a little easier. She is dark green and just a tad upset, lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> thanks for the reply Ak, it puts me a little easier. She is dark green and just a tad upset, lol.


Yea she will be fine just back of the N and you should be good to go. Yea I can see how dark she is she'll bounce back. Should've told you she was a light eater my fault. GG#4 she can take plenty. Keep her green as possible for as long as possible is the trick to having a great run with her. Once she flowers she starts eating very good so keep her green and watch the frost pile on


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 5, 2015)

all the gorilla breath were males or too small to waste resources on. final count is one purple female, one purple male. one sad looking rebelOG but the clones have my hope.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 6, 2015)

i took a PD clone by accident taking off the dead leaves./ 
she did bounce back with some bokashi and good well water.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 6, 2015)

received my sin city seeds today.
in a little baggie that said mixed, which is what i bought but i thought breeder packs were the norm.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> received my sin city seeds today.
> in a little baggie that said mixed, which is what i bought but i thought breeder packs were the norm.


Where did you get the seeds from Attitude? I know they aren't doing breeders packs anymore cus of being snagged but if you got them from NGR then no breeders pack as the mixed pack aren't in breeders packs

I had a mixed pack too before they stopped letting you know which seeds are which. I got 3 of each of White Nightmare, The Rem, Sins OG, Truepower OG, Sour Nightmare Kush. I have everything except White Nightmare


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 8, 2015)

sorry not sin city, they are sure fire seeds out of spain and i got them from the TheGreenPool


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 8, 2015)

i want to know to the best of my ability, that what i spend money on is what it is, and to me the best way is in breeder packs. IMO, but i am done with TGP, just a goofy feeling i get about them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 8, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i want to know to the best of my ability, that what i spend money on is what it is, and to me the best way is in breeder packs. IMO, but i am done with TGP, just a goofy feeling i get about them.


Naw bro everything over at The Greenpool is super legit. Ste is one of the best guys out there hands down for a fact. Believe me when I say what you ordered is what you got. I don't know how he makes packs for his Sure Fire seeds as when I got a pack of Strawberry Daiquiri they were in a lil baggie. Every order I've made from them is Gucci so no worries there but I feel you on the breeders pack thing just makes things much easier and not have to worry about getting shit genetics but that wont happen with Ste. You should have some fire in those beans I believe its a mixed pack of fems.

Ay hows the Gorilla Breath doing? ScoutBreath is doing great looks a lot like the OGKB 2.0 but need to transplant them they are getting big. Gots lots to do this weekend with clone cutting and transplanting. Gonna get some pics up of everything too


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 8, 2015)

all the gorilla breath are gone, too small to waste time on or male, just not worth the time or space.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 8, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> all the gorilla breath are gone, too small to waste time on or male, just not worth the time or space.


I can dig it bro I was just wondering. Maybe when you get some extra space you can pop a few of them again. As much as dude talks about his 2.0 he really said Gorilla Breath is a perfect mix of GG4 and Cookies


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 8, 2015)

not for me they werent, lol.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro everything over at The Greenpool is super legit. Ste is one of the best guys out there hands down for a fact. Believe me when I say what you ordered is what you got. I don't know how he makes packs for his Sure Fire seeds as when I got a pack of Strawberry Daiquiri they were in a lil baggie. Every order I've made from them is Gucci so no worries there but I feel you on the breeders pack thing just makes things much easier and not have to worry about getting shit genetics but that wont happen with Ste. You should have some fire in those beans I believe its a mixed pack of fems.
> 
> Ay hows the Gorilla Breath doing? ScoutBreath is doing great looks a lot like the OGKB 2.0 but need to transplant them they are getting big. Gots lots to do this weekend with clone cutting and transplanting. Gonna get some pics up of everything too


True ste is one of the nicest guy i jave order from always taking care of his customer but i was going to buy a pack pf firestarter and saw the site is down do you know what happen?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> True ste is one of the nicest guy i jave order from always taking care of his customer but i was going to buy a pack pf firestarter and saw the site is down do you know what happen?


Naw I haven't been over there in a while so I didn't even know it was down. Hope everything is all good over there


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 11, 2015)

i have been watching alot of VadorOG on youtube, he has got a very nice flod and drain system. he has me thinking of geting back into hydro and ditching the soil.

i am getting ready to pop these sure fire seeds into cups and start weeding out the low quality, LOOOOOOONG VEG, 3-4 month veg.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 11, 2015)

here come the family portraits since my fantasy teams are suckign major butthole

this is my nl5x tripoli wicked by madd farmer, talking to him on IG, what a down to earth dude.







the Platinum Delight is recovering from my heavy feeding on the 1st, she shed a ton of fan leaves and older leaves but the younger bud sites are greenr every day, so thats cool. which got me to think, if the plants knows its in trouble from a heavy feeding or whatever, does the plant shift all the shit to the older bigger leaves to save the inner plant?







this is the RebelIOG from motarebel, it may be me, probably is since i heard that this strain is a good grower.







and finally the heavy hitter, the bully of the family, the take no shit and eat everything i can feed it/ THE GG4





I fed her 3 days ago, her and the PD. the PD isstill ehavy but the gg has the dirt coming on from the sides she is so dry.


i took some polen from the male nl5xtw and dusted some branches of the GG and the PD but i gave most of it to the other nl5 female.

hope you kids are enjoying your sunday.

i had to close the restaurant down early last nioght because we ran otu of food, thts a first for me and i havebeen doing htis for 30+years.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

You aint lying about GG#4 beating a food whore. Shes gobbles everything up so easily so she has to be hit hard. She is a plant made for my hydro system and once I get it back going she is the one going into it. PD don't need much to be happy so next run will her will be killer for you. Everything is looking great love the look on the Tripoli Wicked cross and the Purple Urkle cross I have going from Motarebel is killing smelling so grapey and lovely. Will give the rest of the beans a real true proper run as those went though hell


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 11, 2015)

these are to see if i like the rebelOG and the madd farmer gear so they are small with the short veg. I am going back for more Maddfarmer this year sometime, i love the purples and with the gg clones i cut i should have that running longer  fingers crossed


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 12, 2015)

outback this morning 







walking along a new trail to 20 empty acres


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 13, 2015)

gg4 decided to join the party!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 16, 2015)

bugs bugs bugs. raked the soil of my girls and came across a whole population of white flying bitches. Neem oil and letting it get stone dry. would plastic bags over the soil to smother them work?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 16, 2015)

Your gonna have to use something to get rid of them bugs. Luckily I have never had to deal with any so I don't know what to use really but most use Azamax, Mosquito Bits but they need to be mixed in soil and there are some other safe stuff to use but I don't know much cus knock on wood never had any. Hope you get it straight doesn't sound too bad and I think the right stuff will get rid of it

Nice GG#4 clone too. The easiest rooting plant I have ran into beside the Platinum Delights but I think it has it beat tho. Got four GG#4 and 3 PD for next run


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> bugs bugs bugs. raked the soil of my girls and came across a whole population of white flying bitches. Neem oil and letting it get stone dry. would plastic bags over the soil to smother them work?


Nematode work well against them coupled with neem oil


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 16, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> bugs bugs bugs. raked the soil of my girls and came across a whole population of white flying bitches. Neem oil and letting it get stone dry. would plastic bags over the soil to smother them work?






What about diametrous Earth? I am going to the grow shop tomorrow to get some for fleas on my dog that I can't seem to eradicate.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 17, 2015)

i hit them with neem oil, and gonna dry them out for a few weeks and see what happens. I put garbage bags over the soil to keep them inside, gonna smother them fuckers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 17, 2015)

I know for a fact that Azamax works and can be used in flower too so that may be where you want to look at but keep using that neem that should help but I'm sure there some people in here that knows what to use


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 17, 2015)

if they arent gone in 2 weeks ill do the azamax. the neem oil said to use it with soap, dawn. so i added 2tsp ofr dawn to 2 oz of neem per gallon and gave them another drenching this morning and changed all trays so everything is dry on the bottom with no runoff. 
there are no bugs flying around even at night when i turn on the computer.
Live and learn this is my first real problem with them, usually i catch it in a few days, this must have been going on for a few weeks.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 17, 2015)

a 4x4x6 tent is on order and should be here next weekend, if it turn s out to be a good buy i will get another and grow in semi stealth and can take down the window blinds.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 20, 2015)

the platinum delight has the worst problem of the 4 plants. took the plastic off and doused them again with neem and dawn, a nice milky appearance, so wait a few days and see what happens.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 20, 2015)

2 hours from start to finish
it is 4x4x6
I have both 600's in there now, wondering what the norm is, if there is one or if the more light the better stands.
6" inline fan pulling everhything up top and out the back wall





so now the T5s can be on during the 12.12 and the clones wont skip a beat.
but i did notice the floor underneath giving way a tad, so that looks like a summer rproject already, redo the grow room from top to bottom.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 20, 2015)

i seal it up and the sides cave in from being sucked out, good or bad.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2015)

Get some yellow sticky tape, you should always have 1 or two one the floor / hanging in your grow room, can save your plants from LOTS of bugs. They are really cheap at the grow store like 2-4 $ for a pack of them. Good luck!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i seal it up and the sides cave in from being sucked out, good or bad.


Good, you want negative pressure, means your fans are exhausting more air than they are intaking. This is what I prefer on my grows.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Good, you want negative pressure, means your fans are exhausting more air than they are intaking. This is what I prefer on my grows.


i read the pros and cons and most are up in the air whether its good or bad, i added a 4" to come in and it still is neghative but not as much,


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 20, 2015)

this was a great buy, i am stoked, i had my wife zip me up to check for leaks..she walked away. ill be able to use mroe of the light, i will be able to coral the smells and get them outside asap, the carbon fliter will scrub the air before it leaves. fuck man, no reason not to be on my way to my first perpetual grow.
T5s doing their thing with 5 clones and more clones on the way very soon.  things look bright off in the future.
Thank you to everyone, i started naming names but fouck someone will be forgot and that wouldnt be cool. you all knwo who you are, thanks for guiding, the inspiration and the sharing of what we have, it makes for a strong community, I am honored and humbled!!
now lets get baked


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 22, 2015)

i dropped 20 Sure FIre Seeds into riot cubes
also dropped 6 Zinn from louieBigBud

the big girls are in their tent and loving it, negative pressure with the 4" intake blowing outside air in.
I cna see another tent with a 1000hps in the near future,

the carbon is scrubbing well. i took off the filter last night and went outside to smell it, 2am. it stunk the whole area, so the scrubber is well needed.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 24, 2015)

the next grow already started  long veg on these seeds.
Zinn from LouieBigBud over there in TGP
and Sure Fire Seeds mixed pack


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 26, 2015)

so another 4x4x6 tent is almost ordered, last second thoughts and putting them to paper, so to speak. 2 tents, 600 in each. 3 gallon pots i think 9 would be comfortable in one tent certainly 6 amongst the two tents making my 12.
smoking some ak48 from the dispensary in gaylord, nice taste and flavor.
i wish some girls of the industry would understand that _your tits are nice and you know that_, I AM NOT HERE FOR YOUR TITS.
my dog had a senior day today, just kinda forgetful, lazy walking not really wanting to move much, he is 9-10, lab, beagle mix. but these days are rare, the 2nd this year i know of, not counting the snow days where he justy says fuck it ill hold it til tomorrow.
the sure fire and the LBB seeds are looking awesome, the 3 clones are still just vegging but new greens are coming in.
but ya another tent.
my cysts on my head are back, they have reached the point of making me move at night according to their drummer not mine.
i have to find a new doctor that accepts MMJ as part of my treatment or just grin and bear it if hte human age expectancy if less then 90 i am half over, count in the smokes, the great diet of whatever is laying around the kitchen, _hey 2 bowls of brocolli cheddar sounds good the wife will love you tonight _and i am a goner soon than i hope.

bugs are gone, heavy dose of neem oil, dawn and something else but they are gone, or sucked thru the 6" on top, lol, weeeeeeeeee


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 27, 2015)

12 sure fire seeds are in their cups, 6 are still in the dome, they just werent ready, which is no problem, its been 3 days.
6 gooey Zinns are awesomely rooted and ready to reach to the sky. grabbed some soil from the bug infestation from the back ( I threw it all outside to freeze and get rained on) and so far nothing in the air. i even looked with my glasses on.
IMG_2721 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 27, 2015)

IMG_2719 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 28, 2015)

My understanding is Azamax is neem. If I ever had to use a soap product as a surfactant, I'd go for something natural, like from the health food store, and def not anything scented. the seedlings look nice jesus.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 29, 2015)

gg4, AKcut, 31 days in 12.12











I need to get my big camera lens fixed, this iphone shit sucks


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2015)

Looking super...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 29, 2015)

so my lights are vented together pulling air from the open end of the 2nd 600, thru the first and out the house. i dont want to hook up the carbon filter, thinking its alot of weight on the frame. but my temps are in the 70 during the day and the 60s at night, low humidity though.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 29, 2015)

from a guy that got out of the biz.
I dont like open mixed seeds but the guy on the other hand, i believe he thinks these are what they say they are and i trust him.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> from a guy that got out of the biz.
> I dont like open mixed seeds but the guy on the other hand, i believe he thinks these are what they say they are and i trust him.


That's cool


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 29, 2015)

That GG#4 is really killing it bro. Loving what I'm seeing wish I can get a proper run on her and next run it will be. She wont be root bound and she will have plenty food to carry her through. The two I have going are frosty as hell tho and fading nice wish they were bigger but I just through couple small ones I had in flower to get a harvest in since I hadn't harvested since before summer. Have 4 going now in veg small gonna transplant here soon.

Let see that Platinum Delights when you get a chance. the one I have going is killing it!!! Nice buds smell frost everything. Starting to get that purple that shows up. Turns purple not fully but gets the color no matter the temps. cant wait to smoke her. I have a big gal in flower few weeks behind the one thats almost 6-7 weeks in. The big gal already has purple on her since temps are much cooler than when the older started flowering. Keep killing bro and nice snag on seeds if they are what the guy says they are. Try to find out as much info on them from him. Sorry I'm an info junky lol yall know me


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 29, 2015)

quixk PD shot


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 30, 2015)

thought my clone were dormant, not really growing at all. 3 days in the dome with the other plants and they has sprung new life
Untitled by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr
2 are GG4 and one Platinum Delight, both from a respected member.

I put 10 SureFireSeeds (hence now SFS) int he 12.12 tent to sex them soon. The other 8 are in the dome with my Zinn and the clones. I need a bigger dome lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 30, 2015)

a nice layer of grease on my camera lens, fricking kitchen work

Untitled by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2015)

Looking good bro. Here's how the GG#4 and Platinum Delights are looking for me

GG#4


Platinum Delights


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 31, 2015)

thnaks its nice to have some thing to compare with


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> thnaks its nice to have some thing to compare with


Yea that's why I posted it for ya. Your GG#4 is killing and the PD is see the frost on it but hard to see well in that shot but looks great tho. Next run with her will be better since you know how she runs


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 31, 2015)

indeed, cant wait for the first clones to be big enough to do alot of clones. the gg has a lot of calyx developing, just waiting for them to pack on the resin. the PD is lagging a bit behind but its still chugging along.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 31, 2015)

Graduation Day for GG4
Untitled by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr

Untitled by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr

3 gallon pot
Untitled by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 31, 2015)

this is also the official music for this grow


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 31, 2015)

this is good to see the gg4 growing, now a few more months and clones and more clones.
wonder how many in the area would have their spades out if the gorilla was set loose. hmmmmm


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 1, 2015)

Untitled by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 1, 2015)

78 IS THE HOTTEST it has been in the tent since the re-vent rearrange.i am getting more 6" ducting so i can hook up the carbon filter, but as of tonight you cant hear my fan and there is no smell outside.
had o slap my hand from transplanting the other 2 clones, its so much fun. but they need more time.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2015)

Ever since the weather change my temps have been just about that too now they don't get too much over 73. Need new filter tho shit has the house reeking lol no smell outside tho. Always make sure of that but will get a new filter here when payday comes this week. Don't feel bad I'm always trying to get something going when I really cant beans clones and all lol got some work to do this morning with some clones


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 1, 2015)

after this harvest it will be new filter, bulbs and timers.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 1, 2015)

Platinum Delight


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh yea she's putting in that work. Just wait till she get further along she will put out some major terps and frost. Looking good bro she gets floppy towards the end too so she needs support


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 2, 2015)

the glue is so fucking wet with resin, christ it will take weeks to dry out lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 3, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the glue is so fucking wet with resin, christ it will take weeks to dry out lol


Stanky sticky shit excuse my language


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 4, 2015)

GG4 early cut


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 4, 2015)

sticky sticky holyfucksticky its in the closet with a small fan on the floor to keep shit moving, might need a tarp so catch the resin.
ya we nailed this grow, everything came together and the tent was the last piece of the puzzle but without @akhiymjames this wouldnt be possible, thanks bro, hands down my best grow


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> sticky sticky holyfucksticky its in the closet with a small fan on the floor to keep shit moving, might need a tarp so catch the resin.
> ya we nailed this grow, everything came together and the tent was the last piece of the puzzle but without @akhiymjames this wouldnt be possible, thanks bro, hands down my best grow


Bro all I did was pass along some great genetics you did all the hard work and gave them the tlc they needed to produce. Yea I understood why they called it GG cus its just so damn sticky and when you trim really does glue up the scissors quick. It took me a while just to trim a few zips of it cus I had to stop every 10-15 mins to clean scissors lol. Cant wait to see everything finished. Will have some more stuff for you soon and if you see any of the stuff I got going you like let me know you know its yours bro


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 8, 2015)

_and also i got to ask - ive seen loads of the gg4 grown out and none have really looked like what i thought it would and then bam - you post up yours and looks legit as can be.. can i ask and dont be afraid to say no - i totally understand if you dont want to mate - but have you ever send a cut over seas before and would you consider it mate ? Like i say - totally understand if its not for you mate _


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 8, 2015)

^^ste^^


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 8, 2015)

so i am calling them the KingJames cut GG4, thats a good ringing name.
i told him it would be 4 weeks until any clones are ready, not wanting to count my chickens.

I won the Halloween special over at TGP, they are waiting for my other seeds to arrive, crimson crush, before they send the other ones out.
so crimson crush
agent orange from surefireseeds, not really cool on the name, my dad died from abrain tumor from agent orange, Korean war.
and another mystery seeds from GGG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> so i am calling them the KingJames cut GG4, thats a good ringing name.
> i told him it would be 4 weeks until any clones are ready, not wanting to count my chickens.
> 
> I won the Halloween special over at TGP, they are waiting for my other seeds to arrive, crimson crush, before they send the other ones out.
> ...


Ste is good people man fareal. I'll hit you up on some other stuff but that's great you won those beans. I need to log in over there its been a good while since I have. Just haven't been over there cus I know there is beans I want and I'm trying to stay away from places where there are beans for sale cus I know I cant get any right now and it will drive me mad seeing them and stuff lol

Surprised he has a cross called Agent Orange as TGA already has one called that. Yea I see why you don't feel the name I wouldn't either. Hell when I lived in Frederick, Maryland a few years backs Ft. Detrick was spraying Agent Orange out in open fields they own and when it rained it would seep into the water eventually. People were getting cancer and tumors and everything so not a fan of it either but I really need to get a orange strain in the garden and I know the perfect one and that will be my first purchase on beans again when I can get some.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 8, 2015)

early cut Platinum Dleight
PFhanging by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr

PD by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr
i worked this morning so my wife texts me what she should have for a nice rainy sunday at home, i have jars in the cupboard of different strains, so i tell her to try the one labeled PD, platinum delight. i get home, the dog is sleeping,laundry is done, dinner is going..ya she likes it, so do I lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 12, 2015)

Here is my Platimum Delights I'm getting ready to cut down soon


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 13, 2015)

Lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 14, 2015)

my mother in law told me to shut up at dinner a few nights ago, i stood up and said i am not one of your kids nor am i your husband, my wife talks to me like that not you.
i am sleepign in the shed for the rest of winter.

fucking with macro on the camera this is gg4/KingJames cut











i break the buds and the smell is thick and tickles the nose, fruity, kinda pinesol

Platinum delight soon, got aload my vap with what you see above


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 14, 2015)

Platinum delight






i like this one ALOT






same as abovde just different lighting


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 15, 2015)

Everything looks great bro  those buds are nice and frosty. I'm really glad you like that Platinum Delights I figured you would. Its def a good pheno and the terps is amazing. The sour kushy smell from the dad with a cookie berry taste. I took mines down yesterday and GG#4. Everything is down except I got a big Silverback Jack and Platinum Delight about 5-6 weeks in. Those should be close around Xmas then great runs of many stuff coming filling the tent up


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 15, 2015)

NL5x TripoliWicked Maddfarmer


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 17, 2015)

I worked with thi17 year old kid last summer, no kitchen experience, usually I pass on that but he had that look in his eye, he was hungry just didnt know where to look....WTF right? might as well give him a shot.
he lost his father when he was a boy, 5-7ish raised by his mother and other brother. totally raised on the system.
he made it through the summer as a stud, i wanted to keep him thru the winter to make sure we had him the next summer, plus that would be all winter i had him to mold him.
He was a final cut, so he left. i was bummed as much as he was, i told him he could count on coming back next summer at a larger pay/responsibility type of thing.


KEEP YOUR FUCKING NOSE CLEAN AND YOUR DICK IN YOUR PANTS.
last thing i said to him.

he is having twins with a 19y/o fast food cashier and he is double jobbing it at a restaurant near his house.
he has no car.
he has no high school diploma.
he has no skills but to flip burgers.

He has an iphone4 something for sale $50 on facebook.

They need the cash.

I offered him a dream job, winter full time, 35-40 per week overtime during the rush weeks.
summer he would head the line, more than enough pay to make me jealous.

he cant find a ride in.

i cried. i just dont understand, fucking kids.





sad but true.
he is the 4th person i had working for me at one time or another that this happened to.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 20, 2015)

5 out of 6 clones are showing roots after a week, i think if i can keep the humidity and temps up, i can have faster results. so these are the granddaughters of the original cut from akjhi, 3rd generation. 

smoking mom,

the daughter from her is in veg 

and the daughters from the daughter are the new clones 5-6.
thinking of shipping 3 and keeping 3.

really really really wanna drop some Crimson Crush and get them into veg.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 23, 2015)

6 of 6 clones are planted into their cups and i guess they are staying with me, the order was cancelled, so 6 GG4 in veg and 2 in flower...lol.
the sure fire seeds are a stinky fruity stank.
so now its waiting and feeding.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 23, 2015)

my Zinns from LBB over at TGP 3 out of 6, i just dropped 6, the others came up but didnt make the cut, well...they got the cut lol
Gg4 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr

Sfs by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr

and the clones are in the dome and these are all Sure Fire Seeds, except for the big 2 they are GG4/kingjames cut


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 23, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> my Zinns from LBB over at TGP 3 out of 6, i just dropped 6, the others came up but didnt make the cut, well...they got the cut lol
> Gg4 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr
> 
> Sfs by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr
> ...



What is this "king James cut" that I'm reading?


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> What is this "king James cut" that I'm reading?


He's talking about the GG#4 cut you blessed me. I told him don't call it that cus I have nothing to do with it and that you gave it to me but he still does lol. Now if you want to call the Platinum Delights my cut that's fine cus that's my pheno but GG#4 is from me sharing the wealth like it was intended


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> He's talking about the GG#4 cut you blessed me. I told him don't call it that cus I have nothing to do with it and that you gave it to me but he still does lol. Now if you want to call the Platinum Delights my cut that's fine cus that's my pheno but GG#4 is from me sharing the wealth like it was intended



Ah OK. I didn't want anyone to get confused!

Yeah, its just GG#4, Josey Wales' cut


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 23, 2015)

cool!!!!, so it shall be!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 25, 2015)

the new tent is ordered, half the size, just for 18/6 under the T5's.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 25, 2015)

gg4
what do you call the next generation of clones?
are they f1 f2's....?


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 25, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> gg4
> what do you call the next generation of clones?
> are they f1 f2's....?



You just call them GG4!!!


Every clone of GG4 is living tissue from the original GG#4 from seed. Taking a clone doesn't make it the next generation because the genetics don't change. I call mine "batches" of clones, if that helps.

F1 and F2 designations would be for describing populations derived from unrelated parents. Like, if I took white widow and a blueberry and crossed them, the first filial generation would be F1. The F1 generation would have some combination of traits from both parents. The F2 generation would result from inbreeding of F1, and so on.

I hope that helps!

Happy growing!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 26, 2015)

sure does, i thought it would be like that but I wasnt sure, thanks for the knowledge!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 26, 2015)

these goddamn bugs...wtf
again i told the story that a home cooked meal tastes better to me than any 5 star restaurant, its the love and effort put into the meal which i can appreciate.
still cant cook turkey, gravy or taters right, but thats ok, someday you will find a reason for the salt i keep leaving behind

i made some coconut oil/weed mixture and had some with my coffee this morning, seemed to work fine


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 27, 2015)

i am now on periscope, same name. lol, instagram, twitta, FB, periscope....am i 16?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 28, 2015)

Untitled by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 28, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Ah OK. I didn't want anyone to get confused!
> 
> Yeah, its just GG#4, Josey Wales' cut


its nice to see that some people are trying to make sense of the name game and keep shit in order!!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 28, 2015)

I like what you're doing with the milk crates. So think I need to get a couple...


----------



## Byaakovienn (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah, plants are pretty good


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 29, 2015)

i love my milk crates. i cant lower my lights with the ductwork attached so i push the plants up. plus in the winter its nice to keep them all off the ground and cold air.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 29, 2015)

so from the first GG cut came two clones.

I am growing both out and they have been in 12.12 2 weeks i think.

2 phenos have come out, i have noticed this morning when the lights came on.

one is quick to flower but a thinner build
DSC_4562 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr
DSC_4563 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr


and the other is showing pistils but no where close to her sister
DSC_4564 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr
DSC_4565 by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr

i have 3clones of each in the dome maybe a week from showing new green

there is no smell to either yet


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 1, 2015)

the slow GG has been removed due to bugs and its outside, cull the unworthy and concentrate on the producers.

6 GG clones are in 3 gal pots. They all have a nice network or roots underneath, a few green spots of new growth up top.

The new timer is here and my veg is now 18-6 down from 24-0.
New 2x4 veg tent should be here thursday.

so if you imagine a 8foot by 4 foot rectangle
I have 4 foot tent in half leaving a 4x4 space

slide in my 2x4 tent and i have a 2x4 space for a chair and a new smoking room behind the new tent.

i thought about another 4x4 tent but it would totally lock off the closet that has all my fishing shit in it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 1, 2015)

gg clones are front and the Zinn s are in the back
Untitled by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr

thats my 4" intake for the tent in the back


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 2, 2015)

the veg tent is up, have to buy a smaller T5, go with the 4bulb and retire the 8. smaller more efficient!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 2, 2015)

took my duff, some trimmings, some random ground up bud and threw in a stick of butta.
made some cake with it.
took a slice for myself...didnt ask my wife if she wanted any knowing it was untested cake.
Nope..she has a bowl and is feeling ballsy, she gets the smaller of the two i cut.

almost 10pm rainy and cold and we are walking the dog..again....i cant stop laughing and its making her more pissed, which makes me laugh harder...ya sometimes it good to say fuck it.

lets see where we land. i took a slice at 830, its 10 and i am feeling a heavy body anchor starting to hit my quads, the hips are next and i am couch boun d for hours.
it feels like a heaavy body stone with a clear head, i want to stop but my legs are moving by themselves.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 4, 2015)

should have gone with the 4x4 tent instead of the 2x4, silly...but i would have been at the limit of my room. Bought a smaller t5 unit to fit in the tent, the 4ft one is just a smidge too big.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 7, 2015)

we are complete.
8 years and thousands of dollars to get to this point
veg tent with the cfl bulbs currently 18.6 at 10k lumens





gg clones and 2 zinns from LBB at TGP are in the back

12.12 tent with 2-600's.....6"exhaust pulling out...4"intake pushing in





gg on the left, the bigger of the bunch 
and SureFireSeeds mix pack are the others.



now to get a house and land and do it over again with more money and bigger equipment. 
But honestly, i am in love with my wife for putting up with my pursuit of a narco/vicodin free existence and allowing me room to get this all together.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 15, 2015)

this is a sure fire seed, unknown strain but what killed 2 plants just made this ones tips turn yellow and keep growing. I want to find this one again and see what it really is


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 16, 2015)

5 for 5 in the Motarebel HIgh CBD strain, the name escapes me but its Long Bottom Leaf crossed with a harlequin?

8 for 10 in the GGG crimson crush.

both long white root 1-2", only one had a multi branch coming out with little ones shooting out but its been 4 days.

Solo cups they go and most back under the dome for a week and then open air.

plan is to straight 12.12 with the CBD and 5 of the crimson crush.

keeping 5 crimson crush in 18/6 to get see the true potential of 2 months veg.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 17, 2015)

sure fire seeds and the gg4 is in the far back right kinda shy from her trimming of excess last night.







the next batch





gg4 clones on the right
Motarebels' high CBD strain with the sticks
and Crimson Crush from ggg the rest of the seedlings


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 17, 2015)

going to reup my medical card tomorrow and grab some snacks while down near the dispensaries, continuing with the capsules and going to grab a heavy CBD strain if they have one, prolly a 1/2, and make the other 1/2 some nice indica, NL5 or a kush.

i make the capsules with the oil and what i dont fill i put the rest of the oil i put in the fridge in a small container.

the capsules take longer to take effect and its longer and more subtle. i take one in the morning and one in the late afternoon, that makes me have a good day.

if i take the same oil thats in the capsules but its the leftovers in the fridge and put the same amount in my coffee, i am toast in 1/2 hour and the morning/early afternoon are shot. no driving, barely walking with the dog, end up walking around for 2 hours and look up and realize its dark, lol.

am i imagining it? the same oil, the only variable is the amount which cant be more than .5g, and the ingestion.

in capsule it takes longer to melt which may be in my intestine before it takes ahold where the coffee oil is already melted and warm, ready to take effct when it hits the stomach.

AM i that high that i made sense to myself?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 22, 2015)

so my boss quit

the next in line ..well i stepped over him the first week.

tomorrow i get offered the job, not much in money more, but just the same i get profit sharing and bonuses.

i dont know if i can physically run up and down with these kids anymore, lol, 

but maybe train the new kids now so they can teach the summer hires.

i dont know

it isnt the money, its the time needed to invest with the few, that to be honest i am not sure i have the temperament anymore.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 23, 2015)

motarebels ar ein the back and look like they wont make it past a few weeks, little shriveled, some two sprouts. but the crimson crush are large and in charge
i am digging the gg4 starting to take off, this one gets months of veg


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 25, 2015)

one motarebel made it to a true veg, the rest are small and shitty


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 29, 2015)

3rd cutting from my first gg4
thinking this will by my 4.20.16 smoke
veg till january
flower feb, march
cure april


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 4, 2016)

reason No.1 Why i hate kids, they breed disease and give it to their parents to give away freely at work.
2 days of the flu cant suck my nutter butters..i hate being sick
#nosmoking


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2016)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> reason No.1 Why i hate kids, they breed disease and give it to their parents to give away freely at work.
> 2 days of the flu cant suck my nutter butters..i hate being sick
> #nosmoking


Hahahaha. ...#lilwalkinggerms


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 6, 2016)

the new cfl is dead, the ballast was crap. so iuts 600 in the veg as well as the flower tent. had to rearrange some exhaust but its all working now. wonder if i should spring for another 600


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 8, 2016)

dropped 6 starlight from GGG and 0 came up. 4 days.
holding on to the other 5 until spring. just weird.
But the crimson crush are transplanted into 2 gals





they look cool. planning on another month of veg.
hoping the bokashi will balance the little deficiencies they are showing plus new dirt.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 8, 2016)

1k in the flower tent and keep the 600 in the veg. 250 in $$ last month for power, possibility's


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2016)

Looking good as always, sucks about the seeds...but on to the next.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> Looking good as always, sucks about the seeds...but on to the next.


turns out it was probably a blessing, i dont have the room right now anyway. poor planning, eyes were too big.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 12, 2016)

i am at a buddys house listening to his lady bugs being taken thru the exhaust and thrown outside.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 15, 2016)

caught a hermie





its one of the surefireseeds, the other 4 have sexed and 2 will go back into veg for clones and see how they grow in veg.....

i say a video about ladybugs and flies, some say its amateurish to use them when neem oil works as well.
i used neem oil and just couldnt get the gnats under control, i think i had them gone one day and a week later they are back.
I had the ladybugs for almost a week and no flies anywhere, i rake the soil and nothing flying...so far so good.

Opinions? and i only ask here because i value the insight from a certain few, different POV..

we didnt win the powerball but my wife is getting her inheritance form her grandma Jesse, 10k-14k minus the 6k to her parents and we are still sitting on a nice little something.

I watched a video on the Syrian refugees leaving Turkey and heading to Greece, kids in the water, parents tearing themselves apart because their 2 y/o child died.
Let them all into the country, US, anyone who wants to come over, fuckin a comeon in


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 20, 2016)

popped the rest of the Starlight GGG and they are up, started 7 OGkush and trainwrecks for the summer. so i had to move 2 into flower to make room. i need a bigger tent, i need a bigger room, i need a bigger house.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 20, 2016)

lights are off so the droop


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 20, 2016)

they look really small but they arent, the left one is the gg4, she is 2ft around and gonna get a cage soon.
the right one is one from LouieBigBud out of vancouver, its called a zinn with a goo i think.
the small ones are recent additions to the tent to make room in the veg.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 28, 2016)

i am going off line for a bit until i can get my card situation worked out.
I am looking for a new doctor and have spoken to our lawyer regarding my grow. since i did everything in good faith, it will be alot of red tape but i am covered.
my doc is like a pair of shoes, once they wear out, time for a new pair. time for a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Ray black (Jan 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Where did you get the seeds from Attitude? I know they aren't doing breeders packs anymore cus of being snagged but if you got them from NGR then no breeders pack as the mixed pack aren't in breeders packs
> 
> I had a mixed pack too before they stopped letting you know which seeds are which. I got 3 of each of White Nightmare, The Rem, Sins OG, Truepower OG, Sour Nightmare Kush. I have everything except White Nightmare


Hey James, what did you think about the sour nightmare kush?..??


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 31, 2016)

the gg int he middle is starting to stink


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 5, 2016)

according to my nurse who isnt with anything here, Dr. Bob had his license revoked and can no longer practice ANY medicine in Michigan


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 7, 2016)

i wonder of dr bob has once said he was sorry that this happened to his patients?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 7, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petoskey_stone


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 10, 2016)

gg4 is down, going to make cannacaps with it. SureFireSeeds is next in a few days, it grew fast and tall with one donkey dick.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 10, 2016)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petoskey_stone


I see these all the time.

I live and work on a horse farm. In the spring we pull tons of rocks out of the ground in our large outdoor riding arena. They often have that mottled, dappled look to them. I'll try to polish the next one I see and see what it does...


Looking good on the garden brother! Looking for any new strains? I'll share with you, hit me up


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 10, 2016)

i am at max right now but i will keep that in mind Thanks!!


----------

